#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] 狼之森  2014.11.09 更新

## 狼の寂

序章
        明月高掛在這漆黑的夜晚，天空飄散著些許的浮雲，朦朧的月光散落在這片寂靜的大地上，照亮了這漆黑的夜晚，一切的事物盡收眼底，而這個奇特的世界也因此顯現在我們的眼前。

        這個世界是一個被稱為"群獸樂園"的夢幻仙境，「修特伊亞」。

        這個世界裡充滿著為數眾多的"幻獸"，牠們多半都擁有著能夠操控大自然的力量，而這些力量包含了冰，火，風，土，雷，甚至是能控制時間與空間等的強大力量。

        這個世界裡的幻獸們多半生活的無憂無慮，牠們的壽命異常的長久，亦不需要仰賴食物來生存。

        牠們的一生與大自然息息相關，隨著大自然而跟著變動，多半日出而動，日落而息，日復一日，年復一年的遵循著大自然的法則，也充滿感激的體會著大自然賜予的一切。

        牠們互信互賴，相互關懷，並祥和的生活著，沒有爭執，沒有吃與被吃的關係存在，牠們的生活充滿著愜意與悠閒。

        而這裡如夢似幻，舒適愜意的生活環境，正是"群獸樂園"這個名字命名的由來。
        而在修特伊亞的眾獸之中，有著幾個力量異常強大的存在，牠們被群獸冠上了"王權者"的名號，並掌管著修特伊亞世界各個角落的和平與秩序。

        王權者們擁有著眾獸望塵莫及的力量，牠們的力量深不可測，光是牠們的存在就能影響萬物，甚至夷平一座山或消滅一塊大陸對牠們來說更是不費吹灰之力。

        牠們各個莊重威嚴，機智聰穎，有著宛如王者般的氣息，想必這也是牠們被稱作"王權者"的原因之一吧!

        牠們率領著牠們各自的部族在世界的各個角落隱逸的生活著，平常極少過問世事，也與一般的獸少有接觸，所以對於大多數的獸來說，王權者們是極為神秘的存在。

        王權者的存在對於整個修特伊亞世界來講是必要的，但是一旦牠們之間的力量失去了控制，導致整個世界失去了平衡，那麼或許整個修特伊亞世界終將不復存在。

        至於另一個不得不提的重要存在則是居住在世界中心的「古老皇族」，也就是相當於這個世界擁有最大權力的存在。

        「古老皇族」們的命令是絕對的，擁有不可抵觸性，牠們是整個世界裡最古老的存在，擁有著極高的智慧並保存著這個世界裡的所有知識。

        牠們與王權者們是這個世界裡唯一會使用古老語言與神秘圖騰的存在，沒有其它任何的獸有辦法解讀其中所包含的意義。

        牠們甚至能跟萬物進行溝通，並從中協調著世界的所有一切，牠們對於整個世界的貢獻是無可勝數的，牠們可以說是這個世界存亡的重要關鍵。

        然而牠們卻不知道在冥冥之中有另一個異世界存在著，而那個世界裡有著一種名為"人類"的可怕生物，他們擁有著極為先進的科學技術，並可以為了自己的利益而不擇手段，儘管是需要發動大規模的戰爭，犧牲無數條人命也再所不惜。

        這樣的人與獸之間的關係似乎被某種巨大的力量所互相牽引著，即使兩者相隔遙遠，看似遙不可及，但命運將他們聯繫在一起，遲早有一天兩個種族會發現對方的存在，這是無法避免的，或許到時候將會發生什麼不得了的大事吧!?
----------------分隔線-----------------

序章終於如願改好了~   : 3
想請各位幫忙提出點意見來協助小寂把這個作品弄的更完善~
排版問題因為現在是用爪機打的所以不太方便，只能等到放假的時候才能來調整的說
至於第一章嘛~~"   想全部重新構思，所以恐怕要等到很久以後才有可能看到了  ...

以上

----------


## 陸合巡

聽到"王權者"這個名詞會讓小陸想到K呢OAO

是說每一個段落之間空一行的話會比較容易閱讀呦小寂

這個故事是要訴說人界和群獸樂園交集嗎OAO??真期待owo

----------


## 狼の寂

小陸，會聯想到k嗎?  
小寂的同學也這麼說呢 XD
或許是有一點點受到影響吧!  不過小寂因為怕被誤會，所以內容上會點出差異的(應該吧. OAO
這個小說應該會設定成主要圍繞著人與獸之間的各種關係，之後應該會跟真實世界的神話沾上邊 ~
起初會有這種想法應該是出自於(狼之樂園)與獸圈的啟發吧!
畢竟這種設定跟自己的心境有點像，所以寫起來應該也比較容易一點(原本已經有寫完了幾篇，可是事後看過發現非常不滿意...於是打算全部重頭來過

至於排版問題嘛~~"   其實小寂用手機在構思的時候是排版排好的，不過一複製貼上就亂了...
再加上爪機排版比較麻煩，所以只好等待假日的到來了!~  O口O...

----------


## 陸合巡

原來是因為爪機的關係啊OAO....

是說小陸也常常因為寫得不滿意就重新寫過...(也因為這樣作品都沒有寫完結過QAQ

真期待小寂接下來的劇情~owo

----------


## 夜眼

這個世界設定感覺蠻有趣的~
“古老皇族”和”王權著”“根本就是所謂的“造物者”（指大自然）嘛
假設人類和幻獸世界有接觸的話，恐怕這些“造物者”也不能有太大動作哦~
因為若是想維持世界平衡，他們應該不能過度介入。
另外，你每一行之間可以再空一行。
你標點符號用得怪怪的~
故事設定的確是最好發揮的，但開始寫第一章會很難啊www
加油哦:3期待你的小說

----------


## 狼の寂

欸，至於王權者設定的太強大的這一點，應該會想辦法從故事中來調整
說不定人類也要新增一些設定&輔助力量，畢竟這樣有點不太公平吶~   
不過話嗥回來，把咱們獸設定的比較強大不是應該的嗎?  (被踹

 第一章難寫<<真的有點困難
目前大概已有構思了，不過實際寫出來總是不像自己所想的那般美好@@

標點符合怪怪的呢是因為，爪機的標點符號比較少，沒有頓號(我的媽呀!...
 空格問題呢，會想辦法找時間來修正的

謝謝小夜的指點~

----------


## 小藍龍

王權者…
K好看啊~推推(離題也太快了吧
序章不錯~期待第一章喔^^(回題了
順帶一提我最喜歡k裡面的白銀之王(別趁機打廣告((踹飛
目前也在嚐試小說這一塊0w0

----------


## 陸合巡

> 王權者…
> K好看啊~推推(離題也太快了吧
> 序章不錯~期待第一章喔^^(回題了
> 順帶一提我最喜歡k裡面的白銀之王(別趁機打廣告((踹飛
> 目前也在嚐試小說這一塊0w0



小白那呆呆又有點奸詐的樣子的確很可愛耶~>w<(不要跟著離題啊啊!!

看到小寂的小說之後就讓我想到卡了一個禮拜還寫不完第三章的天使...嗚嗚QxQ

----------


## 狼の寂

晚風颯颯的吹過，皎白的月光籠罩著寂靜的月夜，四周萬籟俱寂，月圓突顯出了秋夜的淒涼。
    往四周望去，只見一片矇矓的景色映入眼簾，似乎沒有什麼特別值得注意的地方。
然而這時遠方卻突然傳來了一個聲響。

嗷嗚~~~~嗚~~~嗚~
    一聲高亢且激昂的悲淒狼嗥響徹雲霄，聲音之宏亮使之遠達千里，而聲音中聽得出帶有著綿綿思情，頓時彷彿有深不見底的孤寂感從心中湧現。

    往聲音傳來的方向望去，遠方的山坡上一個巨大的身影隱約可見，霧氣瀰漫在那個身影的四周，漫漫的隱藏著牠的身形。
    漸漸的，在明月的映照下，牠神秘的身影終於顯現出來，牠四周的霧氣在月光的照射下閃爍著極其耀眼的銀白色光芒，皎潔而不帶一點瑕疵。

    仔細一看，那些霧氣竟然是無數的小冰晶集結而成的，猶如滿天星斗般燦爛的閃爍著，散發出一種尊貴的銀白色光輝。

    更令人訝異的是牠所在之地的四周竟然佈滿了冰霜，連綿蔓佈數百公尺，而當風從那個方向吹來的時候，甚至還夾帶著一股凍人的寒氣跟一股詭諊的氣氛，令人不禁寒毛豎起，直直發顫。

    在山坡上那頭奇異的巨狼牠的名字叫做「犽爾‧莫魯萊伊斯-銀月」，是貴為修特伊亞世界的王權者之一。

    銀月所代表的屬性是絕對的寒冰，牠擁有著無比強大的力量，令眾獸皆心生畏懼，也是王權者中極度著名的存在。

根據傳言，銀月的力量極為的恐怖，單單只是走過即會使大量的生靈隨之凋零、死亡，而牠所行經之路必會長期被冰所覆蓋，留下一條所謂的，「冰跡」。聽說光是牠的氣息就足以使人窒息，無比恐怖之壓迫感會隨之席捲而來，使對方感覺到彷彿靈魂將要被吞噬一般。

    銀月愛好孤獨，牠懷有著一身傲骨、個性豪放不拘，再加上牠也沒有任何追隨牠的族獸，因而有了「孤傲寒冰之狼」的稱號。
    銀月有著一雙晢人的雙眼，瑩綠色的眼眸散發出王者般的氣魄，深邃且遼闊、孤傲而伴隨著淒涼，一個眼神彷彿即帶有著千萬的思緒。

    牠的臉上有著幾條鮮明的紅色標記，看起來特別的顯眼。在牠雪白色，帶有著淡淡銀色光輝的身體上可見一個奇特的藍色圖騰，時而散發著淡淡而純淨的藍光，忽隱忽現的，其顏色十分的亮麗。

    銀月牠那四顆雪白色的獠牙在牠張開嘴吐氣的時候清晰可見，長而鋒利的獠牙帶有著一絲絲的光澤，彷彿能貫穿一切事物似的，讓人看了不禁驚顫，這想必是牠引以自豪的武器之一吧!

    銀月神色自若的趴在那個山坡上，頭抬高高的望著彼端的明月，牠那毛髮整齊的尾巴盤繞在一邊，端坐的姿勢略顯高雅。

    牠一臉專注的樣子看著圓月，眼神流露出了牠對於滿月的陶醉、嚮往之情，牠嘴角微微的上揚，看似悠閒愜意的欣賞著這良辰美景。

    風兒不時的吹來，夾雜著淺淺的深夜氣息，朦朧的月不間斷的映照著，營造出一種舒適宜人的深夜情懷。

    隨著時間的過去，附近的安寧與寂寥漸漸的越來越顯著，已經幾乎聽不到半點聲音了，剩下的大概也只有山坡上那伴隨著冷冽氣息的呼吸聲吧!

    霎時間，一陣強風急急吹來，吹得銀月的毛隨風紛飛，四周枯枝落葉亦隨之被風吹得飄散，但牠的心神卻是冷淡的，絲毫沒有透露出受到周遭影響的感覺。

這風看似平淡無奇，但牠卻感覺出了這股風裡還伴隨著一股奇特的氣息，彷彿有其他的東西隨著風而來。

    銀月輕輕的回過頭去，斜眼盯著後方那疾風所籠罩的空地，彷彿那裡有著什麼似的。

「強勁疾風之中，帶有著高尚志節。朦朧月色之下，伴隨著無盡孤寂。高雅灑脫之疾風，黯然於黑夜之中」
   突然間，風中悠悠的傳來了這句話。

一個模糊的影子緩緩的從風中出現並走近銀月，牠的身影瀰漫著未知的神秘氛圍。

    在傾斜月光的照射下，那神秘的身影逐漸顯露了出來，灰黑的毛色在月下閃耀著陣陣光輝，強而有力的四肢踩在地面上，卻不發任何聲響，步伐之輕令人難以想像，牠黃色的眼睛宛如兩股純淨的明火，鮮艷且亮麗，在黑暗中隱隱乍現。

一匹灰黑色的狼漸漸的從風中走了出來，牠昂首闊步的走著，有著宛如風一般高雅的氣質。

    牠的身上配掛著一把長刀，刀鞘為深藍色的、上面刺有著銀白色的圖騰。握把部分則為銀色的，上面摻雜著些許交錯的綠色，看來似乎是一把精心打造過後的刀。

    這匹灰黑色的狼每一個步伐皆帶讓人感受到一股輕柔、被踩過的草彎而不折,每踩一步即刮起陣陣微風，而吹來的風中還飄有著淡淡的草木香味、清新自然，彷彿才剛置身林間似的，十足像極了風的化身。

「出場還不忘說出場詞呢。 像汝這樣的獸還真是少見，汝是誰?」
    銀月瞥了牠一眼，些許嘲諷的說著，之後又將頭轉了回去。

神秘的身影用帶著尊敬的語調，放低姿勢並有禮貌的鞠了個躬。
「我是灰夜.納魯繆里斯，來自”暮霖汀奥”的疾風之狼」

    銀月偷偷的瞄了牠一眼，「咳呀…真是受不了，看來來了一隻麻煩的獸了呢」牠緩緩的搖了搖頭，並用無奈的語調說著。

「咱是犽爾‧莫魯萊伊斯-銀月，寒冰之王權者，叫咱銀月就可以了」
    銀月雖然看似不耐煩，卻也還是有禮貌的跟著做了個自我介紹，算是一個回禮。

「傳說中的寒冰狼皇嗎? 耳聞多時了，還真是意外呢」灰夜看似有點驚訝的樣子，但也同樣還是謙卑有禮貌的說著。

「怪不得這裡四周都是冰霜吶」
灰夜一臉驚訝的環顧四周，連聲讚嘆。

    看著灰夜的銀月一時感到無趣，牠打了個大哈欠，雙眼泛出絲絲淚光。

銀月那瑩綠色、晢人的眼睛與那一絲絲的淚水相互映襯、閃閃發光，令牠的眼神看起來格外的吸引人。

    灰夜看著牠的眼睛，感到有點訝異，畢竟這對瑩綠色的眼睛對於其他一般的獸實在是太具吸引力了!沒想到身為王權者的銀月竟然有著一對如此清澈湛亮的雙眼。

    灰夜牠繞著原地轉幾圈之後趴了下來，牠的頭直挺挺的舉著，牠瞧首望向銀月凝視的方向，一臉幽然愜意的樣子。

    此段時間內，牠們倆都不再開口，只是靜靜的坐著，彷彿不想破壞此時的美好氣氛，牠們欣賞著夜月的風光、享受著夜晚帶來的舒適感。

    夜意漸濃，晚上的舒適、黑夜的風情渲染著這寂寞的大地，四周的寂靜更突顯出了月夜的美妙之處。

    往四周望去，只看到遠方的森林、草原與山谷，除此之外別無它物，大概也只剩下朦朧的月光與夜晚的微風陪伴牠們吧!

    夜晚舒適的環境讓灰夜多少產生了一點睡意，牠打了一個大哈欠，接著無所事事的趴了下來。

    正當灰夜閉上了眼睛打算入睡的時候，一句突如其來的話在牠閉上眼睛後不久傳來。

「對了，汝應該是來找咱的唄?」銀月突然想起了甚麼似的冒出一句話。 
「汝有什麼事呢?」
    銀月沒有看像灰夜而是專注地凝視著月亮、動也不動的，牠那面容看來極為的莊重，非常的有威嚴。

「其實也沒有什麼事，只是剛好在散步的時候被你發出的狼嗥聲所吸引罷了」灰夜從容的答覆。

「什麼長嘷?難道是咱剛剛的長嘷?」銀月回過頭來，好像一臉驚訝的樣子看著灰夜。
「汝剛剛是說汝聽到了咱的長嗥聲?」

「嗯…是呀，應該是吧! 怎麼了嗎?」灰夜似乎對於銀月的反應感到不解。

「不會吧? ...」
    銀月的臉色稍微變了，變得些微的凝重，但之後卻突然轉為一臉興致勃勃的樣子。
「看來汝似乎與其牠一般的獸不同呢!」

    銀月站了起來並緩緩的邁開步伐走向灰夜，牠頭抬得高高的、尾巴也高高的翹起，一臉嚴肅的表現出了一副身為王者的樣子，並帶著非凡的氣魄。

「什麼意思?」灰夜滿是疑問的看向銀月。

「……」銀月保持著沉默,牠沒有回答。

    令灰夜吃驚的是，銀月每跨一步竟然皆傳來沉重的壓迫感，被牠所踩過的地面也隨之冰結，陣陣的極寒冷冽之氣向牠逼近。

    此時灰夜心中的那分恐懼感隨著寒冰氣息的靠近而漸漸加重，形成無比可怕的壓力朝向牠襲來。

    原本距離還算遠所以並沒有受到影響，但沒想到銀月一主動接近灰夜，銀月自身強大力量所帶有的壓迫感竟然就讓灰夜被壓得快喘不過氣了。

    灰夜雙眼瞪大、一臉驚恐的樣子，四肢也逐漸無力，牠感到了自身的渺小。

    就在這股可怕的氣息即將與灰夜接觸，在牠自覺彷彿快要被這寒氣吞噬時，這氣息竟然就這樣突然消失無蹤。

    銀月似乎注意到了自己的疏忽也發覺了灰夜的狀況，牠抑制了自己不經意散發出的壓迫感，防止這力量繼續向外擴散。

    銀月的臉色依舊沒有改變，牠在灰夜的四周緩緩的繞著，悄悄的打量著牠。

這時，灰夜終於從巨大壓迫的恐懼感之中定了神，牠甩了甩頭並轉而看著銀月的一舉一動。

「好可怕的力量…」灰夜默默的低語著。
「到底是怎麼了? 你在做什麼?」灰夜這時終於忍不住，牠好奇、帶有著一絲驚恐的問了。

    銀月似乎不打算回答牠的話，牠依舊繼續打量著牠，帶有著一股凝重的氣氛。

灰夜又問了一次，但牠依舊沒有得到回覆，但看著銀月的行為牠也不敢貿然走開。

「果然不錯，汝有成為咱部族一員的資質」過了許久，銀月終於回覆了，此時剛好結束了牠的神秘行徑，並再次的往牠原來待的位置走去，彷彿剛剛什麼也沒有發生過似的。

    銀月走到一半的時候，回頭朝向灰夜露出了個淡淡的微笑，這行為讓灰夜更加的困惑了!

「咦...? 你在說些什麼?」灰夜希望自己能夠搞清楚到底是怎麼回事。

「咱問汝，汝知道咱之前的那個長嗥是什麼嗎?」銀月撇開灰夜的問題而不加以理會。

「不知道，但是我想知道的是...」灰夜話才正好說到了一半，銀月卻以眼神暗示牠不要再繼續說下去。

    灰夜的心裡有點不是滋味，但由於對方是王權者，看起來也沒有惡意，於是牠選擇靜靜的聆聽銀月所說的每一句話。

「之前那個長嗥乃為"王之號召"，自古以來若非是王權者，皇族或是有能力的獸以外，其它一般的獸是聽不到的」
「而那些有能力的獸往往會被吸引而來，紛紛成為了王權者們的族獸，因此才有了"王之號召"這名字的由來」銀月一臉輕鬆的樣子解釋著這一切。

「所以你是說我就是你所指的那種獸...?」灰夜有些吞吐的問，銀月的話讓牠一時無法輕易相信。

「咱想是的，但從古至今還沒有一隻能夠聽到咱的號召的獸出現過」
「依據剛剛對汝的觀察，顯示出了汝的確擁有著這般實力，而咱對汝的評價也是以正向居多......」

    灰夜在聽到的當下顯現出一副不解的面孔，牠顯得有些茫然。

「難道銀月能夠看穿我的實力嗎? 甚至是一些連我自己也不了解的事物」一些思緒在灰夜的腦海裡浮現，牠有點慌忙的思索著。

「這還真是有趣呢!」
「怎麼樣?汝願意追隨咱嗎?成為咱的第一隻族獸?」銀月看著灰夜，一臉正經的樣子，牠向灰夜提出了正式的邀請。

    灰夜在聽到的當下瞬間停止了思考，牠呆住了，彷彿受到了巨大的刺激。

「你是說成為你的族獸、效法於你?」灰夜像是搞懂了甚麼似的問。

「沒錯」
「追隨咱，則汝將擁有意想不到的體驗，汝將獲得汝所無法想像的強大力量，同時汝也可以享有著自由。咱並不會去限制汝的事，這點汝大可放心」
「當然，要不要接受全看汝的決定，咱不會為難你的」銀月向灰夜做了更進一步的邀約。

「這有點太突然了，你,你…確定你的判斷沒錯嗎?」此時灰夜回過神來，看來思緒很亂，畢竟竟然發生了這種事。

「咱十分有把握」

「既然這樣，那可以給我一點時間思考嗎?」

「好，這不成問題，汝大可好好的思考」銀月繞了原地三圈之後坐了下來，牠先是看了看正在思考中的灰夜，接著回頭望向此時正圓的明月，最後閉上了眼睛不發一語，但奇怪的是牠的嘴角竟然露出了一絲的微笑。

    灰夜對於銀月露出微笑一事感到有點費解，但也無瑕去管這件事了!
    灰夜低著頭，看來是不知如何是好。牠皺著眉頭看了看遠方的明月凝視了一會兒，接著回頭默默的看著森林。

    此時的灰夜內心百感交集，最後牠看向地板、之後看著自己的腳掌，牠一副為難不安的樣子嘆了一口氣。

「還是答應好了」
「可是我事後會不會後悔?」灰夜的思緒充滿了矛盾。

「這樣的機會不會再有第二次了!」這樣的想法最後跑進了灰夜的腦袋裡。

「有什麼條件限制嗎?」灰夜的一句話突然冒了出來。

「基本上是沒有，但咱會考驗汝的能力」銀月緩緩開口，此時牠睜開了眼睛、看似有點期待地看著灰夜。

「考驗我的能力?」灰夜問道。

「對,沒錯，就透過戰鬥吧!」銀月認真的回答。

「跟你戰鬥? 別開玩笑了，實力差距那麼大了，我根本毫無勝算吧?」灰夜一副激動的樣子說道。

「呵呵，怎麼了? 對自己的實力沒有把握?」

「才不是呢! 只是,只是...」灰夜的話沒有繼續說下去。

「放心吧! 一切都會沒事的，咱相信汝可以通過的」

「你怎麼能那麼肯定?」灰夜有點不相信的樣子。

「因為咱相信汝的實力呀!」銀月傾著頭，對灰夜露出了一個微笑

    這句話稍稍的打動了灰夜的心，牠不發一語的看著銀月那真誠的笑臉，純淨而不帶有一絲的雜質的表達。
    這讓灰夜稍稍閃過了想效法於銀月的念頭，銀月的微笑打動了牠原本堅毅的心。


    灰夜牠只是看了看明月，接著閉上雙眼數秒，最後終於下定了決心。


-未完待續-

----------


## 狼の寂

小寂終於把第一章修訂好了喔!  :wuffer_laugh: 
真的超累的~
之前一直抓不到時間來修改第一章，結果今天剛好騰出了時間來完成它

如果有不完整的部分到時可能還會稍作修改吧!

不過那至少是段考完之後的事了!
現在=抱佛腳時期，必須努力一點了!  QAO

希望大家可以提出一點建議喔!

以上

----------


## 白拓

懾人的〝懾〞小寂你打成〝哲〞了
另外我覺得〝效忠〞會比〝效法〞好喔
還有直述句尾端加上猜測的〝吧〞不太恰當呢(本狼的看法
話說銀月就是小寂的化身吧XDD
剛剛看完突然有個想法
就是這篇小說的世界觀很適合把狼網的大家寫進去呢＞3＜
小寂要不要考慮看看OwO

----------


## 狼の寂

To小拓
小寂知道懾人的懾小寂打錯了!
但其實我想寫得是吸引人的那個意思，但由於是用爪機打的底稿，當初不知道是哪一個字
於是就隨便找了一個順眼的字替代啦!  XD

我事後也有發現那個吧!似乎不太合適，還有劇情某些段落走太快了!但礙於現在已經關電腦了，於是想改也不能改了!  QAO

至於最後小拓說得把狼網的大家都加進去，其實我也有想過
但必須爭得大家的同意，於是小寂就懶得這麼做了!  = w =  (感覺用大家當小說的角色寫起來會輕鬆的多...，因為不用想名字與角色的性格  XDD ((被踹飛

銀月是依小寂的私心設定的，這真的有這麼明顯嗎?  OAO

總之，還是謝謝小拓耐心的看完喔!  OwO

----------


## 小藍龍

小寂的小說真是越看越像K了=w=
----------------分隔線----------
銀月的個性看完就是小寂的自介吧=w=
話說如果把大家都寫進去的話
也是個好主意呢XD
小寂的想像力真豐富啊0w0

----------


## 陸合巡

> 小寂的小說真是越看越像K了=w=
> ----------------分隔線----------
> 銀月的個性看完就是小寂的自介吧=w=
> 話說如果把大家都寫進去的話
> 也是個好主意呢XD
> 小寂的想像力真豐富啊0w0


真的越來越Ｋ呀～＞ｗ＜

＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝

看到小寂的小說就覺得靈感要湧出來了＞ｗ＜

小陸現在還在和天使的第三章奮鬥中，如果寫出來小寂要不要看看呢？？

----------


## 狼の寂

To小藍龍和小陸

劇情有像K嗎?  OAO
小寂倒是覺得完全不像呢~  :jcdragon-tea: 

應該是只有設定部分有點像吧!?

銀月<<  完全是小寂的私心  >///<

把大家加進去小說裡面真的是一個很讚的想法啊!
而且內容肯定會更為的有趣www

到時候再說吧!  <<現在忙於段考...  :jcdragon-cry:

----------


## 狼の寂

由於某些因素呢,本狼也需要一些友獸來小說的故事內客串

在此誠徵友獸讓本狼寫進故事裡
種族、能力、性別一律不限
由於咱小說進度很慢的緣故,所以可能要到很久以後才有機會看到各位出場(?

願意的友獸請依照此格式填寫喔,感謝w

姓名(設定的名字): 

種族:

性別:

體型:

外觀(大略說明即可):

個性:

能力:

希望所參與的角色類型:  (此區不填的話就由本狼親爪安排ww)


差不多是這樣,在這裡先感謝各位

以上!

----------


## 凔藍

小寂的小說好好看喔>w<
邊看邊想像~
不曉得把樂園的獸寫進去會怎麼樣?
敝龍一看到銀月就知道是小寂了~因為敝龍的文章所以對這個名字超有印象 :jcdragon-hehe: (被踹
-----------------分隔線-----------------------------
YA~敝龍來搶頭香>w<~(大誤

姓名(設定的名字): 凔藍 (看完小寂的小說後才發現...敝龍的名字好短=口=((等等!!!這不是重點吧!!!

種族: 龍族 (如果可以就是被製造出來的龍吧~"要是瑕疵品喔"不行就算了XD((不曉得會不會很難想劇情=w="

性別: 雄的

體型: 大約等同於2隻狼 (體型跟幼龍一樣

外觀(大略說明即可): 膚色為灰色, 瞳色藍色

個性: 有點自卑的成年龍, 很服從

能力: 讓對自己的所有攻擊技能無效, 自己無法攻擊

最後一個就讓小寂來安排吧~0w0
跑龍套工作人員1號~(大誤

----------


## 白拓

本狼也來報名囉OwO
名字：賽德
種族：狼
性別：雄性
體型：與普通狼無異
外觀：全身雪白，眼睛是深邃的棕色
個性：喜歡照著自己的感覺走
能力：右眼能解析看破萬物的破綻以及？？？
            (能力發動時，眼睛會閃耀金黃的光輝
            詳情請參閱本狼的小說(趁機推銷XDD
腳色類型的話就交由小寂自由發揮囉：3

----------


## 幻之靈

姓名(設定的名字): 伊斯˙尼爾（尼爾為父姓）

種族:狼獸人

性別:男

體型:175(身材正常)

外觀(大略說明即可):藍白色的毛,異色瞳左眼琥珀色,右眼森林綠

個性:看似內向,神秘,配合團隊,深交後,則開朗大方,情緒化,個人主義

能力:幽體(開啟這個狀態 能夠穿過物質界的東西),治療咒語(奶媽基礎招),光魔法(可使用光的元素魔法)

希望所參與的角色類型:後勤部隊 治療師(=奶媽角色)

看到單子就填了

順便頂一下 寂的小說(推

加油喔:3

----------


## 斯冰菊

姓名(設定的名字): 斯冰菊，或者用冰菊

種族:狼族

性別:公

體型:狼型體長160公分(含尾巴)，尾巴長40公分。肩高85公分。
狼人型身高180公分，尾巴同樣長40公分。

外觀(大略說明即可):黑白毛色各半，有戴眼鏡。項鍊可戴可不戴。

個性:酷愛耍凍搞笑，個性樂天相信個狼會成功！

能力:吟詩、作對、寫小說以及各類文宣工作。絕技「絕對零度冷笑話」能讓全球陷入冰河期，此招數平時以10之倍數分之一使用，如同《KERORO軍曹》中安哥爾‧摩亞的啟示錄攻擊。氣溫越低效果越強，溫度在攝氏零度以下能發揮10倍功力！40度以上則完全不能發揮。

狼設：http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/uploads....png(感謝青燦囉！！！)

狼人設：http://i.imgur.com/N65gtv8.png(這也是青燦的傑作喔！！！)

希望所參與的角色類型:對抗人類使用之文宣戰，宣傳部門ALPHA獸。

那麼本狼就萬事拜託阿寂囉！！！ :wuffer_wink:

----------


## 小狼 虎哉

小虎也來報名唷~

姓名(設定的名字): 全名-小狼虎哉 簡稱-小虎

種族:虎族 / 虎獸人

性別:雄獸

體型:偏小隻，獸太>w<

外觀(大略說明即可):獸人及獸型態-頭帶啡色護目鏡，鼻上有塊膠布，黃毛黑紋

個性:開朗，有點聰明，可愛(?

能力:雷屬性技能及空間跳躍，能在任何刻上畫上特殊符咒的物件的位置閃出(詳情可以觀看小虎的故事唷(搖尾

希望所參與的角色類型:小寂安排吧owo

小寂加油喔~~小虎十分期待~

----------


## 幻影魔狼

姓名(設定的名字) : 全名 : 赤月狂狼  簡稱 : 赤月
種族 : 狼族 / 狼獸人
性別 : 雄獸
體型 : 偏肌肉型
外觀 : 看設定www ( 被啃
個性 : 冷酷、沉默
能力 : 雙刀可以使出的技能都可以 ( 可以說是精通於雙刀流 )
希望所參與的角色類型 : 獨行俠這些吧w

希望有機會可以參與小寂的創作啊owo

----------


## 狼の寂

本狼確實收到了各位友獸的報名單囉ww
感謝各位的參與嗷~ :wuffer_howl: 

目前最快的話可能要到第四章才會有各位出場的機會
那麼各位友獸，敬請期待囉!! :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## 狼の寂

「我想，我這個時候應該說好，是吧?」灰夜遲疑了一陣子，之後露出了看似頑皮的微笑並這麼問道。

「就看汝怎麼決定吧? 是否接受就隨汝高興囉」銀月一副有些慵懶的樣子回道。

「不過說真的，其實我對於加入你的族群是一點興趣也沒有，我只是想跟你交手而已」灰夜據實的向銀月表露出自己的想法。

「既然是這樣,那倒也沒差」銀月有些不在意似的回答。

「倒是汝充分了解自己的力量了嗎?」

「這個嘛... 應該沒有 」灰夜不好意思的答道。

「啊... 真是敗給汝了，既然這樣那就算了，順其自然吧! 或許在戰鬥的過程中會慢慢的發現呢! 其實咱只不過是想看看你是否真有實力罷了!」話一說完，銀月只看了灰夜一眼並露出微笑，之後不過就在灰夜眨眼的瞬間，銀月竟然就無聲無息的消失不見了，還留在原處的是還沒反應過來的灰夜。

    灰夜先是吃驚的瞪大眼睛，但牠隨即鎮定了下來，開始尋找銀月的蹤影。

    尋著銀月的氣味，灰夜很驚訝的發現銀月竟然坐在距離這個山坡還蠻遠的地方，默默的注視著牠的一舉一動，眼神還不時散發出冷冷的氣息。

    銀月的速度之快令灰夜難以想像，但此時此刻灰夜也沒有多餘的閒情去思考那麼多了，於是牠立即動身前往銀月的所在。

    四周於瞬間颳起一陣風,接著不久後灰夜也移動到了銀月附近的地方去了。

「看來還可以呢，汝的反應速度。雖然汝在咱消失的時候顯得有些遲疑」在銀月說完之後牠閉上眼睛並淺淺的笑了幾聲，而當牠睜開眼睛之後卻是以一種帶有些嚴肅的眼神看著灰夜。

    由於眼神的轉變，灰夜顯得有些錯愕，牠知道銀月是認真的，雖然一開始見到牠的時候覺得牠有些懶散。

「開始吧!」銀月突如其來的一聲讓思考中的灰夜一時沒能反應過來。

「汝不必手下留情，就算殺了咱也是沒關係的」銀月冷冷的笑著。

「這樣啊! 那我就不留情了!」灰夜擺出了興奮的眼神，接著牠甩了甩自己的頭讓自己能夠專心。

「不過咱也不一定能夠保證自己能控制力量就是了...」銀月喃喃自語著。

「你剛剛說了什麼?」

「沒事...」銀月答道。

    只見灰夜先是做了個深呼吸，接著銀月也發現到了牠氣息的轉變。

    隨著灰夜眼神的轉變，四周的氣氛也開始改變，然而銀月卻露出了一抹令人不解的淺淺笑容。

    是期待、是盼望、還是嘲笑? 銀月的行為一樣令人不解。

    突然，於灰夜眼睛睜大的那一瞬間，一切開始了!

    只見灰夜奮力一跳跳到了半空中，其高度約有二十餘米高。

    灰夜伸出了牠的爪子並開始將自己的身體做快速的縱向旋轉，之後隱約見到八條看似爪痕的透明物體，伴隨著強勁的風，直直的朝向銀月飛去。

    然而對於銀月的反應，灰夜倒是覺得很意外，牠卻始終一動也不動的，而灰夜也邊動作邊觀察銀月的反應。

    灰夜在停止旋轉之後做出了個漂亮的著地，動作十分的優雅。

    牠看向銀月並等待著銀月做出行動，沒想到銀月依然還是沒有動作。

    不過想不到的是，就在那八條爪痕即將碰觸到銀月的時候竟然隨之消失了!
剩下的是附著在上頭的強勁風壓，它將四周的東西全都吹走了，唯獨銀月依然神色不改的站在原處，連移動都沒有移動。

「怎麼會?...」灰夜顯得有些震驚的樣子。

「竟然一點都沒有傷害到牠...」灰夜眼睛睜的大大的看著令他覺得不可思議的銀月。

「這不可能...」說完後灰夜就立即準備做第二次的攻擊。

「那看我這一招」，灰夜用著極快的速度向前衝刺，而牠的速度之快竟然能讓人一時看不見牠的身影，就彷彿鬼影般。

    而就在一瞬間，灰夜停了下來，但牠卻同時發出了一聲響亮的咆哮，其威力讓四腳緊緊抓牢地面的灰夜足足被往後推了數公尺，並在地面上留下了深深的十六條爪痕。

    這聲咆哮竟然隨即轉變為了狼形，並彷彿擁有生命般的向銀月張牙舞爪的飛去，四周所經的一切因為承受不起咆哮的巨大衝擊而被擊個粉碎並被吹到了遠處。

「狼的...咆哮嗎? 這個倒是挺有趣的，不過可惜還是...」銀月看似很感興趣的樣子，牠用著欣賞的眼神看向灰夜，感覺有點像是在對這一招表示尊敬。

    就在一瞬間發出了一聲巨響，接著強勁的氣流劃過空氣的聲音不停的響著，這聲音遠比暴風雨的聲音還來的大聲，尖銳的聲響叫人直發抖。

    四下漫佈著煙霧,而那個狼形的咆哮卻已經消失無蹤，四周的一切被那咆哮產生的氣流吹得七凌八落的。

    氣流持續了數十秒之久銀月於煙霧中顯現，牠站的直挺挺的似乎完全沒有受到影響，不過仔細一看會發現那強勁的氣流竟然將銀月向後推移了幾近一公尺，但牠本身卻是毫髮無傷的。

「這一擊的威力倒是不錯呢，只不過還蠻可惜的」銀月露出有點可惜但是伴隨著期待的神情看向灰夜。

「還是沒用嗎? 看來還是只能...」灰夜喃喃自語著。

    突然，「轉」這個字突然從灰夜的嘴裡吐出，接著四周開始匯聚了強勁的氣流，而奇異的是那氣流的一部分竟然將灰夜包裹成了一個圓形，另一部分則在圓的外圍形成了一道疾風之壁。

「看來汝打算要認真了嗎?」銀月笑著，並露出了一臉期待的表情。

很快的，那環繞住灰夜的氣流消失了，而從中出來的卻是個不一樣的身影，同時夾帶著強大的殺氣。

    從氣流中出來的是一個灰黑色的狼人，眼睛充斥著淡紅色的光芒並散發出了不凡的氣勢。

    灰夜隨手拔起了牠那一直配掛在身旁的刀，刀鋒閃爍著銀白色光芒，看來十分的鋒利，並夾帶著一股奇怪的力量。

    灰夜拿起刀子輕輕一揮，那強勁的疾風之壁竟然被劃破了一個洞之後隨即消失了，而周圍也因為這斬擊而不停的颳起亂流。

「那把刀過然...」銀月似乎看出些端兒了! 牠看似驚訝又一副非常感興趣的樣子，全部的注意力都集中到了刀的身上去了。

    灰夜緩慢的向銀月走去，緊接著將刀子稍微傾向一邊並發出了銳利的光芒。

    灰夜接著二話不說，以驚人的速度直向銀月奔去，竟然不到一秒的時間已經發出了斬擊並來到了銀月的身後，其速度是剛才衝刺時的十倍。

「沒想到汝的速度還蠻快的嘛，看來咱似乎有點小看汝了!」銀月說道。

    就在剛才灰夜即將碰觸到銀月的一瞬間，銀月的身體發出了一道藍光，牠消除了剛才那阻擋了兩次攻擊，並用來保護自己的能量壁，並且用一隻爪子阻擋住了灰夜的斬擊。

    「吭」發出了一聲巨大的聲響、也於瞬間冒出了火花，令銀月有些驚訝的是，經由牠用寒冰之力加持過的爪子，其硬度早已遠遠超出了金鋼石，但灰夜的那把附有神秘力量的刀竟然將銀月的爪子砍出了一個小缺口。

「這是...」雖然銀月的表情始終不變，但感覺得出牠有些驚訝。

但沒想到灰夜竟然隨後又立即轉身朝著銀月以更快的速度砍了一刀。
灰夜的速度竟然又提升了! 已經到了十五倍音速。
這次銀月還來不及反應，身體就被砍穿了!

「結束了!...」灰夜收起了牠的刀,之後準備離去。

「啊...」銀月發出了殘弱的聲音。

「不對... 感覺好像怪怪的」灰夜發覺了事態不對，於是轉身看向剛剛砍穿的東西。

    銀月的身體應聲被砍成兩半，傷口位於上胸部，刀法非常的乾淨，俐落。

    但不料的是那倒下的銀月牠的身體卻整個突然大爆炸，而這個爆炸還不是一般的爆炸，是寒冰的炸裂，這個爆炸所碰觸到的一切都會被冰凍並擊個粉碎，其爆炸的範圍為半徑一公里。

    來不及反應的灰夜立即被爆炸炸飛了出去撞到了地上並受到了輕傷，牠手臂以及胸部整個被冰凍結了，好在牠即時用了那把刀子來阻擋爆炸才好不容易撿回了一條命。

「太大意了...」灰夜痛苦的呻吟著。

灰夜趕緊朝四周張望，牠看到了銀月的身影，銀月正坐在遠處觀望這一切，沒想到銀月的速度竟然遠遠的超出了灰夜的想像。

「真沒想到汝會用更快的速度補咱一刀呢! 但可惜的是汝應該萬萬也沒想到，咱的速度依然是遠遠臨架於汝的」

「至於剛剛那個，是咱的寒冰分身，隨便破壞它的話可是會引發大爆炸的喔!」銀月笑了笑，看起來牠是發自內心的感到開心。

「怎麼會...」灰夜倒在地上，一副不可置信的樣子。

「不過以汝的表現來看還是值得跨耀，竟然有辦法砍破咱的爪子與分身，實在厲害」銀月說道。

灰夜先是將凍結身體的冰給打破，並緩緩的用刀撐起身體，牠的身體微微的顫抖著，牠閉著一隻眼睛，手上還滲著些許的血。

「汝還可以嗎? 要不要緊吶?」銀月關心的問道。

「我... 沒事，可以繼續...」灰夜看似有點勉強的說出這句話，牠的雙手微微的顫抖著，呼吸也有點急促。
「那汝可別太勉強吶，咱可是現在才剛要開始呢!」銀月露出了興奮的表情並再次叮嚀，但不知為何在灰夜看來銀月的笑容有些可怕...

    灰夜緩慢的擺出了準備戰鬥的姿勢，牠微微的喘息著，有點精疲力盡的樣子。

    灰夜叫了一聲，之後朝著銀月的方向揮舞著牠的刀，頓時三發帶著風壓的斬擊朝向銀月飛去。

    可想而知，就算是解除了能量壁的銀月肯定還是能輕鬆擋下，但灰夜卻是想藉此稍微抓些空檔來休息，看來牠的體力好像還沒恢復，也難怪，畢竟灰夜剛剛直接近距離受到了爆炸的衝擊，能逃過一劫已經算是很幸運的了!

    此時銀月伸出剛剛那只被砍出了缺口的爪子，不費吹灰之力的就擋下了斬擊。

「咱玩得倒是還挺愉快的，不過汝不認真的話咱就只好採取攻勢囉!」銀月一副意猶未盡的樣子看著灰夜。

「那麼咱就先來小露一手吧!」

    銀月依然在原地不動，但是在牠的周圍卻於瞬間凝結出了三支冰做成的長槍並以極快的速度射向灰夜。

「這種程度算什麼...」就在灰夜這麼講的同時，三支冰之槍中的其中兩支竟然消失不見了!

    當下之餘灰夜也沒有空去多想，雖然一陣茫然但目前也只能先擋下這一支了。

    這冰之槍的力道比遠超過灰夜的想像， 「好沉重...」灰夜被這冰柱往後彈飛了幾公尺，但終於還是擋住了!

    不過在灰夜還在訝異這冰柱的力量的同時，另外的兩枝冰柱卻突然顯現出來了! 分別從牠的右邊與上空朝牠襲來。

「注意喔!」於旁邊觀看的銀月好心的發出警告，並露出一副玩得很盡興的臉孔。

    灰夜先是急忙的往左邊跳過去來閃躲從上方襲來的冰之槍，之後製造出了一陣強風來減弱從右方襲來之冰之槍的威力，藉此也順利的擋下了!

「汝的表現倒是還不錯嘛!」銀月朝向灰夜露出了微笑並這麼說道。

「不過剛剛只是稍微熱身一下罷了! 現在可要來真的了喔!」 銀月在說完話之後卻默默的收起了笑容，接著轉成了嚴肅，冷酷的眼神。

銀月稍微舉起牠的右前爪，之後用力的朝著地面拍下去、蹦的一聲，緊接著於牠的四周竟然出現了四隻比牠的體型稍小的冰狼，有的抬頭挺胸的看著灰夜，有的則是身體趴在地上而頭則是高舉的，銀月四周的地面也又開始結起冰了!

「牠們四個是咱力量的化身，是咱將一小部分的力量轉化成的形體，這下汝可要當心了!」銀月用著有些冷酷的眼神看著灰夜。

「去吧!」銀月話才剛說完，那四隻冰狼就立即跑了出去，雖然速度還不致於快到看不見，不過光是牠們的氣勢就已經夠恐怖的了!

    那四隻冰狼所行經之處的附近竟然都被凍結了! 而冷冽的寒氣也直逼灰夜。

「疾 - 夜之獠牙」灰夜於手中的刀於瞬間集結了強大的疾風，牠朝著那四隻直奔而來的冰狼揮出了一記強力的斬擊。

    斬擊擊中了其中一隻的冰狼，其他的三隻則是躲開了。
那隻被擊中的冰狼也如同方才銀月的分身般發出了大爆炸，但威力似乎更加猛烈了!

    灰夜在發出斬擊之後也跟著跑了出去。很明顯的，灰夜的速度臨架於那剩餘的三隻冰狼，牠靠著俐落的刀法成功的解決掉了兩隻並以極快的速度躲過了爆炸，不過最後那隻卻是緊追不捨，讓灰夜多花了一些時間。

    在解決了那些冰狼之後，灰夜邊跑邊迅速的發出了幾道斬擊，之後又加速的朝著銀月奔去。

「來了嗎?」銀月不慌不忙的靠著那只受損的爪子一口氣擋下了灰夜發出的十幾道斬擊。
在銀月從容的抵擋斬擊的同時，灰夜用著比剛才更快的速度來到了銀月的身後，並抓著刀柄準備對著銀月使出居合斬。

「同一招要使用兩次可沒這麼容易」銀月以灰夜跟不上的速度轉身，並舉起爪子來作阻擋。

    於刀爪交鋒的瞬間，銀月看出了些許端兒。牠迅速的往後跳開，接著看到的是銀月原本那只有缺損的爪子飛到了空中。

    銀月光是靠那非常短暫的瞬間就能看出自己的爪子會被砍斷，於是果斷的選擇跳開，不過接著牠的爪子竟然於瞬間又長了回來，見到此一現象的灰夜也大為的震驚。

「居然又長回來了!」灰夜驚訝的說道，但牠並不打算放過這個空檔，牠立即進行了第二次攻擊。

灰夜拿著刀向前揮擊，打算攻擊露出破綻的銀月，但就在刀即將砍到銀月的時候，銀月的身影突然於瞬間消失，使灰夜砍了個空。

    灰夜驚訝的眼睛睜大，牠於一瞬間愣住了，此時的牠很清楚此時的自己露出了很大的破綻。

「在後面!!」灰夜急忙的轉身，並且伸出牠的刀準備阻擋，為的是避免毫無防備的受到來自後方的攻擊。

「太慢了」銀月迅速的轉了身，接著尾巴就這麼直接朝著灰夜甩了下去。

「碰」只聽到一聲巨響，灰夜已經被打飛了數百尺的距離，牠的身上有部分結了冰，看來牠似乎受到了很大的傷害。

「咻~~ 吭」灰夜的那把刀落地的聲音非常的響亮，刀連同灰夜一起被打飛了老遠的，最後是直直的插在地上。

「怎麼可能...? 明明只是尾巴而已，竟然有這麼強的力量...」灰夜無力的說著，嘴角流出了一絲血跡。

    隨著視線逐漸模糊，銀月的身影卻再次的消失無蹤。
灰夜急忙的向四處張望，急忙的尋找著那個令牠感到畏懼的身影。

「在後面!!」灰夜瞬間僵住了，牠的眼睛透露出了牠此時心中的恐懼，牠於最後的瞬間感受到了銀月那另牠膽寒的氣息。

「那麼，這樣一來就結束了!」灰夜最後聽到的是銀月那帶有著些微笑意的話語。



                                                    ----未完待續----


------------------分隔線------------------

第二章打好囉!! :wuffer_howl: 

不過可能還會有些不合邏輯或是怪怪的地方,咱會盡力改正的
如果可以的話也請各位友獸多多指點囉!

以上

----------


## 凔藍

期待已久的第二章終於出爐了>w< (還熱呼呼的(大誤
話說第二章裡面銀月依舊是充滿小寂的私心(?
銀月還是很高傲啊~
不曉得誰會贏呢~?

----------


## 雪麒

小寂寫得不錯哦～
連載小說是艱鉅的任務，希望能堅持下去，多寫一定會更有進步的～
那麼我也來報個名吧:3

姓名(設定的名字): 拉撒路·雪麒
種族:雪豹
性別:雄
體型:體長120cm，尾巴90cm
外觀(大略說明即可):皮毛为灰白色，上有黑色点斑和黑环，前額處有偏藍的密集毛髮
個性:孤寂、敏感、理性、執著、青年學者風度，當然青年嘛有時也很熱血和理想主義（？
能力:博學多才，善於思考，擅長通過各種知識的交叉融合，以冷靜客觀的方式處理問題。其他請小寂隨意～
希望所參與的角色類型: 請小寂隨意～

小寂加油⊙w⊙

----------


## 狼の寂

意識逐漸清晰，出現在眼前的是一片廣大的星空與那皎潔的明月。

          「原來我還活著，是嗎?...」看向天空，我嘆息著。

        「醒來啦?」此時傳來的是銀月的聲音，但說起來也很奇怪，聲音的源頭似乎很靠近自己。

        將頭轉過去一看卻發現銀月就趴在自己的身邊，看起來似乎是正在睡覺。

         「咦? 奇怪...」此時才注意到銀月的尾巴蓋在自己的身上，而當正要轉過頭去詢問的時候也意外的發現自己身上的傷好像已經復原了!

        「這是...?  還有我身上的傷怎麼了?」我急忙的詢問銀月。

        「汝的話還真是多吶，躺著就對了」銀月有點不耐煩的樣子，似乎不是很想說話。

        由於感到很疲倦，再加上銀月的尾巴出奇的柔軟，蓋起來非常的舒服，這讓我產生了點睡意，反而更不想起來了。

         不過我倒是沒想到銀月的身體是溫的呢，畢竟牠是集結寒冰力量於一身的狼，所以我想就算牠的身體是冰冷的我也不會太意外。

        我閉著眼睛不知道過了多久，率先開口的是銀月。

「感覺好點了嗎?」
「嗯，感覺好很多了...」
「謝謝，是你幫我療傷的吧?」
銀月沒有回應，只是依舊趴在那邊。

         我藉著此時近距離的觀察銀月，這樣的感覺果然很不一樣，我也偶然間注意到了些銀月身體上的特徵，之前都沒有好好的仔細觀察，而這次終於對銀月有了新的認知。

         就在我打算靠得更近來仔細觀察的時候，銀月突然加重了尾巴的力道，這時牠的尾巴彷彿巨石般沉重，身體被壓得很難受。

        「給咱老實的躺著，少動什麼歪腦筋」說完之後銀月才放輕了尾巴的力道，此時終於鬆了口氣，真不曉得牠連眼睛都沒有睜開是怎麼知道的。

        現在的我正在回想方才跟銀月戰鬥的時候，我體會到了王權者實力的可怕之處，心想若是牠認真戰鬥那還得了?

        「咱看應該差不多了!」銀月說完話之後張開了眼睛看著我，這麼近距離的看牠的眼睛還真是讓我心裡不禁覺得癢癢的，瑩綠色的眼瞳深深的吸引住了我的目光。

        銀月站了起來並將牠的尾巴移開，我不得不說此時還真是覺得有點捨不得呢! 

        站起來之後，我感覺身上的傷似乎已經完全復原了，真不知道銀月到底是怎麼辦到的。

        我忙著思考此事的同時，總覺得好像有點怪怪的，似乎少了點什麼東西，仔細想想才想起了我的那把刀。

        我四處的張望，尋找著我那把刀的下落，突然銀月用眼神暗示，我注意到了之後朝著銀月指示的方向看去，果然找到了我的那把刀。

        我急忙的將刀咬起來並將揹帶穿過前肢掛在身上，幸好找到了，看來似乎沒有受到損傷。

        銀月看著我的一舉一動，感覺牠似乎想問關於這把刀的事，但牠始終沒有開口，之後又將頭轉向了另外一邊。

「剛才的戰鬥     是我輸了!」雖然我不禁覺得有些不甘心，但這是事實。

          我率先開口，但是銀月並沒有回答。

        「既然是我輸了，那麼就任你處置吧! 」我果斷的說出這句話，此時的我一點都不害怕會被怎樣。

「那麼汝認為應該怎麼處置?」銀月終於看了口，但一開口就是問我不知道該怎麼處理的問題。

        「贏的是你，我並沒有資格決定」我語氣堅定的說著。

         「呵呵」銀月笑了，「咱並不想要怎麼處置」銀月回答。

           「這原本就是咱提出來的，而咱也沒有說若是汝輸了得怎樣，所以咱並不打算處置汝」銀月帶著笑意的說著。

        「是嗎?...」我回答，此時心裡正覺得有點過意不去。

「那汝以後有什麼打算嗎?」

           對於銀月的這個問題，我不知道該怎麼回答，應該是說我完全沒有想過，之前只是四處遊走，根本不會去注意到這樣的問題，但經歷了跟銀月的這一番相識之後我產生了一種未有過的想法。

        「我...  想成為的你族獸」我有點尷尬的說著，不敢太大聲的說出來。

        此時我內心的想法是想找到一個歸屬，一個能夠順從的對象，或是一項值得留念的事。

      「喔…? 這倒是讓咱挺意外的」

           我不知哪來的想法與勇氣讓我繼續說下去，「我希望能夠追隨你」

        在經歷了之前的那些事之後我的心裡就一直有這種衝動， 我想要追隨牠的腳步，心裡充滿了憧憬，似乎這讓我的生活多少產生了點意義。

         銀月看起來似乎挺開心的，不過牠卻保持著沉默，不知道在笑容底下牠是在盤算些什麼。

        在等待回覆的同時，我意外的被美麗的月色所吸引，我轉過頭去看著月亮，感覺今晚的月亮特別的圓，特別的明亮，讓我心裡覺得癢癢的，出自於本能的很想要放聲長嗥。

        此時銀月卻突然走了過來並在我的身旁坐下，牠同樣抬起了頭看著月亮。

        我靜靜的看向銀月，牠以一副很陶醉，嚮往的表情看著月亮，看來牠似乎對於月圓有獨特的愛好，我不禁覺得牠是隻很感性的狼。

        突然間，銀月深深的吸了口氣，雖然很意外不過我知道這是準備長嗥的動作，於是我想也不想的跟著吸了一大口氣。

       「嗷~嗚嗚嗚~嗚嗚嗚嗚~」兩聲長嗥同時響起並產生了共鳴，不出所料的，銀月的嗥聲十分雄厚，渾亮。

       兩個端坐於月下的身影，直直的抬起頭來長嗥，面色看似愉悅，此景象看來十分的寫意。

        我倆樂在其中，聲音似乎傳到了很遠的地方去了，我和銀月接著又先後嗥了幾聲，心裡真是暢快非常，我們對於月圓的渴望是真的很強烈。

        此時心裡不禁有些感性了起來，我出於私心的希望時間能就此凍結，讓我倆永遠處在這美好的一刻。

        銀月轉過頭來看向我，但不知怎麼的我看著牠的眼睛卻突然害羞了起來，牠於月光下的身影顯得有些吸引我，或許是月圓的魔力在作祟吧?

        我不禁臉紅了起來，但由於覺得這樣的自己有些失態，我趕緊閉起眼睛甩了甩頭試圖讓自己清醒一點，但也許我只是想掩飾自己的心情吧?

        我睜開眼睛第一個看到的是銀月與牠那淺淺的笑容，此時感覺我的臉更紅了，於是急忙轉個頭去，深怕被銀月發覺。

        我閉著眼睛回想著剛才的點點滴滴，但不知怎麼著的銀月剛才的那笑容卻一直在我腦海中揮之不去，真不知道自己是怎麼了...

         「在想事情吶?」不知什麼時候銀月走到了我的身旁這麼說著，我瞬間抖了一下，連毛都豎起來了!

        「呃…沒有」我顯得有些慌張，不禁有種心虛感。

        「是嗎...」銀月覺得沒什麼意思的說著。

        「咱決定了，咱決定將汝納為旗下的第一只族獸，以後汝就追隨咱吧!」銀月於我身旁露出些微微笑的說道。

         聽到銀月的回答之後我當下露出了笑容，我急忙的答道 :「是的，那麼以後就還請多指教了!」

      「那麼就跟著咱來吧!」

「咦?  那個... 要去哪裡?」我感到好奇的問。

「找一個空曠的地方」

「我們去空曠的地方要做什麼?」銀月的回答讓我感到更好奇了。

       「等等汝就知道了!」銀月帶頭走著。
      「好吧...」

          在銀月的帶領下我們來到了一個空曠的草地。

        「汝先站好別動吶!」銀月提出了這般要求，雖然有很多疑問，不過我還是靜靜的照做了。

        「起」銀月嚴肅的唸出這個字，接著我站著的地面上竟然浮出了一個神秘的圓陣，這個圓陣還散發著淡淡的藍光與寒冷的氣息，我不禁感到訝異。

       之後銀月抬起了牠的右前掌並將其用力的撞擊地面，接著熟悉的身影浮現了! 但意外的是這次出現的有五隻。

        「喂，這是...」我還記得跟牠們戰鬥時的恐怖，於是我不放心的問了銀月。

        「汝願意相信咱嗎?」銀月看著我並問道。

        聽到銀月這麼說的時候我才發現到自己心胸的狹窄，若是牠要殺了我大可以早在我昏倒時下手的，而牠甚至還治癒了我的傷勢，並且接納了我。一想到這就讓我相信銀月並願意將自己交付給牠。

        我露出了堅定不移的表情並看向銀月， 「這是當然的」我回答。

        銀月點了點頭，之後又喊出了一個字。 

       「去」那五隻在聽到銀月的命令之後迅速的分別站到了這個圓陣外圍的五個角落，而牠們站的位置卻意外的非常平均。

        在牠們站在特定的定點之後，圓陣內部出現了數條線連結了牠們站的各個點，彷彿形成了一個圖形般。

        銀月閉起眼睛，突然吟詠起奇特的語言，只見圓陣發出陣陣強烈藍光，而寒冷的氣息也似乎更加劇了，但總覺得身體好像竄流著某種強大的力量。

        我看著自己的身體並感到非常不可思議，這種從未有過的感覺實在是太棒了! 讓我倍感興奮，總覺得自己似乎重獲了新生般。

        持續了一段時間後，銀月加重了語氣吟詠最後的一段咒語，之後四周突然一道藍光從圓陣的底部竄起並包圍了位於中心的我。

        這道從圓陣底部射出的藍光直達天際，這藍光非常壯觀，耀眼，甚至照亮了黑夜。

        在那一剎那，被光所包圍住的我竟然感覺不到了寒冷，反而覺得很舒服自在，一絲暖意湧上心頭，自己也搞不清楚原因。

        「結束了」直到銀月率先開口我才回過神來，我望著天空並感到非常的不可思議。

        此時位於腳下的圓陣已經消失，而那五隻冰狼也不知去向。

        「不過還有最後一個步驟」銀月在說完後隨即朝我走了過來。

         我注意到了銀月似乎又恢復到了平時的狀態，每當牠踏下一步時地面都會隨之結冰，但令我意外的是應該會感受到一股強烈的寒氣襲擊而來才對，但現在卻絲毫感受不到，我不禁納悶了起來。

        「看來是成功了呢!」銀月說著，但牠依然沒有想停下來的意思。

        聽到銀月的這句話之後我感到更加不解了。

         銀月直直的朝著我的方向走來，牠的身影於月光下是如此的氣勢非凡，而我竟然看得有點入迷，而這似乎也不是第一次了，總覺得現在內心挺複雜的。

        於我內心混亂之際竟然沒注意到銀月已經來到了自己的面前，但令我吃驚的反而是銀月的行為。

        銀月忽然將吻朝著我的頭靠近，看著牠，我的臉突然於瞬間通紅。

         我趕緊閉上眼睛，但內心卻偷偷的在期待著什麼似的感到異常興奮，我感覺自己的血液似乎沸騰了。

        「其實汝用不著這麼害羞的」突然，銀月緩緩的開口說了這句話，我聽到的瞬間身體不禁抖了一下，彷彿被戳中心聲似的我更加的羞怯了，真不曉得銀月說出此話的動機為何...

        我依然害羞的不敢睜開眼睛，但就在下一個瞬間，我右邊的臉頰突然感到一陣熾熱，我抖了一下並瞬間睜開眼睛。

        令我感到訝異的是銀月牠閉起眼睛親吻了我一下，在情緒激動之餘，這讓我覺得有些錯愕。

        在做出這般令我臉紅心跳的動作之後，銀月張開了嘴念出一句話，這是在銀月開始唸咒語後我唯一聽得懂的一句話。

       「願永恆的寒冰之力能夠與汝同在」

        接著在下一個瞬間，只聽到了一個酷似冰在結晶的聲音響起，而我也感受到了自己身體的變化。

        不過就在一切事情發生了之後，我的眼前卻又突然逐漸模糊，意識逐漸喪失，只感到一陣暈眩。

        我的腳突然整個站不穩，之後整個跌倒在地上，我感覺身體十分攤軟。

      「祝汝有個好夢」
        在我的意識要消失了之前，銀月溫柔的聲音再度響起，但之後我就什麼也不記得了。

                       ----未完待續----

----------


## 凔藍

哥哥寫的第三章讓我亂想啊＞＜ (被踹
灰夜終於成為銀月的部族成員了0w0
第四章加入狼樂的大家後會怎樣呢XD?

----------


## 狼の寂

謝謝小凔的品評ww
拜託不要隨便亂想吶

後續的故事只能等待之後分曉囉~

至於第四章的部分我也只能慢慢構思了...
希望能夠盡快完成,這樣   :3

----------


## 仴小維仴

哇~
小寂葛葛寫的真不錯>W<
戰鬥的地方看的也很刺激
最後雖然灰夜輸了OAO
不過也成功加入銀月的成員了
不過感覺銀月跟灰夜的關係不單純OAO
期待你的第4章歐>W<

----------


## 狼の寂

謝謝小維的品評w

其實灰夜會輸也是理所當然的,畢竟銀月是主角同時也是王權者
這是力量的差距w

然後那個關係不單純其實也算還好   OAO
因為只是灰夜內心裡對銀月的看法與想法產生了點變化
倒是銀月反而是洞悉一切卻不願多說,佯裝成不知道的樣子
這點的設定是跟我自身一樣 XDD  (口誤


第四章的話對我來講有點困難  OAO
畢竟有許多新的要素、角色
這些都要仔細的安排

我現在就慢慢的構思,然後看甚麼時候有靈感吧!~

----------


## 白拓

小寂打鬥過程寫地很精彩呢OwO
看到一半突然覺得灰夜好可愛喔=w=
最後果然成為了銀月的後宮XDD
啊不是，是族獸才對＞3＜
期待第四章喔OwO

之前小寂問我說能不能從不同的角度來寫
後來想一想
我認為應該讓主角去帶領讀者「理解」各個面向
而不是直接了當地讓讀者「知道」
這樣一來不僅會喪失一些小說的趣味性
也有可能會變成硬梆梆的文章

以上僅是本狼的淺見，小寂參考參考吧：3

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

已完成分類，下次發文時請先就文章性質設定好文章類型。
另外，如果發現回應變多的話，建議可以開設回覆區，以便閱讀。

----------


## 狼の寂

微風輕輕的吹過，夾帶著一絲沁涼的氣息，此時天色依舊有些昏暗，而於此寧靜悠閒的時光感覺不到半點朝氣，萬物似乎還在沉睡。

        秋天的涼意侵襲著昏暗的天地，正在睡覺中的動物們或許還會不知覺的打寒顫呢。

        不久，遠方的太陽逐漸升起，為這清涼的早晨帶來了一絲暖意，朝日出的方向一看，燦爛的陽光顯得刺眼非常。

「......      ......」

         在寧靜的早晨中傳來了似乎是說話的聲音，漸漸的聲音逐漸清晰，於北方的森林中隱約看見了兩個身影。

        「小凔早安啊~  你可起的真早」這聲音聽起來很有朝氣。

        「喔，是小拓呀，你也早啊」另一個聲音回答。

        往森林中望去，一只體型相較大的灰色龍獸人與一只雪白毛色的狼出現在眼前，牠們似乎是正在互相打招呼。

         這只灰色的龍獸人名叫「凔藍」，牠有著一雙湛藍的眼瞳，頭上有著一對小小的角，外觀看起來說不上是兇惡或者是帥氣，反而是那種看似單純，然後笑起來有些可愛的類型，不過真想不通為什麼灰色的龍獸人名字會取名叫凔藍...

        而至於旁邊的這一只雪白色的狼牠的名字叫做「賽德」，不過別獸習慣直接叫牠的別名"白拓"或是叫牠"小拓"，原因不明。

          白拓(賽德)正如其名，牠擁有一身雪白的毛皮，外表看似一般也有幾分孩子氣，似乎是不怎麼嚴肅的一匹狼，看牠的樣子個性應該也是挺隨和的。

        「沒想到會在這裡遇上小拓呢」凔藍露出微笑並開心的說。

        「是呀! 還真是巧呢」白拓也露出微笑來回應。

「小凔也是出來散步嗎?」
「嗯~ 對呀，難得今天早起」
「小凔，那你介意我跟你一起去散步嗎?」白拓微微的傾著頭並露出微笑。
「不會呀，既然都遇到了就一起去吧!」凔藍也微微笑。

「我就知道~ 嘻」白拓一聽到凔藍的回應就朝著凔藍撲了過去並捏了捏他的臉。

「小拓你每次都欺負我」凔藍淘氣的為了白拓的行為而抗議起來。
「誰叫你那麼可愛~ 嘻」白拓一副頑皮的笑臉捏著凔藍的臉。

「不要這樣啦~」臉被玩弄的凔藍有些臉紅的說，並任憑白拓繼續玩弄他的臉。

        一段時間後白拓似乎是膩了，於是放開凔藍的臉並站了起來，他朝著凔藍露出了調皮的笑臉。

        「總有一天我一定要報復回來~!」凔藍不服氣的嘟著臉說，看起來十分淘氣。

        聽到此番話的白拓只是對著凔藍調皮的吐了吐舌頭。

       「對了，小凔，我們要去哪裡散步好呢?」白拓像是想起了什麼似的問。

        「我們去"薩伊魯草原"怎麼樣? 那裡還蠻舒適的」凔藍想了想之後回答。

        「就這麼決定了!  嘻~ 那我們就趕快出發吧!」白拓既興奮又開心的說著。

        牠們倆一同漫步於森林小徑中，身旁不時傳來鳥叫蟲鳴，隱隱約約也聽的到不遠處的小溪傳來的潺潺水聲，森林中充滿了活力。

        白拓邊走邊小聲的哼著輕快的旋律，並陶醉於眼前森林中的美麗景緻。

        凔藍看著這般愉快的白拓心情也跟著愉快了起來，牠隨著白拓所哼的旋律跟著點頭打起了節奏。

       就這樣，牠們倆一路上都保持著愉悅的心情，有了彼此的陪伴讓牠們的這趟好比出遊的散步更為的好玩，但這並沒有持續很久。

        突然間白拓停下了腳步，行為有些怪異的四處張望。

        凔藍注意到了白拓行為的改變，但卻有些不明就理的樣子。

        「小拓，你怎麼突然停下來了?」凔藍好奇的問。
「好像有些不對勁...」白拓依然怪異的四處張望。
「咦~? 哪裡不對勁?」凔藍顯得有些訝異。
「你沒發現嗎?  鳥叫聲和昆蟲的鳴叫聲都停止了，在我們走到這一區的時候...」白拓緊繃著神經觀察四周的狀況。
「真的耶，我剛剛竟然沒發現...」

「而且空氣中似乎有著一股奇怪的氣息...」白拓異常冷靜的說。
「咦? 真的嗎? 我怎麼沒感覺到」凔藍有些不解的看著白拓。

「小凔，我記得這裡應該離薩伊魯草原不遠了吧?」白拓依然提高著警覺。
「嗯嗯…  前面不遠處應該就是了!」
「那麼會不會是那裡發生了什麼事了?」白拓說道。
「我們也只好去看看才知道了吧!」凔藍好像有些好奇的樣子。

「也是啦~ 那我們走吧」白拓邁開了步伐並小心翼翼的往前行進，似乎是在擔心什麼似的。

        在牠們提心吊膽的緩慢前進了數分鐘之後離開了森林，出現在牠們眼前的是薩伊魯草原，但看到了草原的景象後卻讓牠們不禁倒吸了一口氣。

「這是怎麼一回事?」白拓臉神凝重，一副不可置信的樣子。
「這是騙獸的吧?」凔藍有些呆滯住了。

        那出現於牠們眼前不遠處的景象，被破壞的一塌糊塗的草原，大多數的草看起來像是被一股奇特的力量連根拔起，散落四周。

        於草原的泥土上還看得出數道深深的爪痕，但怎麼說這爪痕也太過於巨大了。

        白拓與凔藍忙著環顧四周，除了探視是否有可疑的獸之外也順便為了記起這可怕的景象。

        白拓率先走了出去，之後凔藍也才小心的跟著牠的腳步往草原行進。

        「喂，我說這爪印也太過巨大了吧? 竟然足足將近我的兩倍...」白拓將自己的前腳放在泥土上的爪印進行比對，臉色不禁有些泛白。

        凔藍吃驚的看著地面上的爪印以及白拓的腳，牠說不出任何話來。

「看來似乎是有獸在這裡打鬥過...」白拓看向地面的爪痕與爪印，直斷的說著。
「不過這場戰鬥到底是怎樣的規模啊，未免也太驚獸了...」

「欸，小拓...」於白拓注意力全放於眼前的景觀的時候，凔藍站在離牠不遠處的一個小山丘上叫喚。

「怎麼了?」凔藍呆呆的站在山丘上，看到此一情形的白拓不知所以的走了過去。

「你看...」在白拓走到牠旁邊的時候凔藍志著前方說道。

「嗚...」白拓因為過度驚訝而發不出聲音。

        在牠們眼前出現的是數個巨大的凹洞，每一個的直徑至少都有數百公尺寬，而深度似乎也有數十公尺深。

「不是吧...  這...未免也太誇張了吧...」白拓心中激起了一絲恐懼，牠實在難以想像這是怎麼弄出來的。

        身旁的凔藍也只是低著頭，不發一語的站著，似乎差點忘了怎麼呼吸。

「這個不得了了，我們必須通報上級去做處理...」白拓故作鎮定的說道，牠的臉色有些難看。

「洛格」白拓喊道，接著牠的前方瞬間出現了一隻以純白色的能量形成的鵰，身體四周的能量如同火燄般向上飄逸。

         洛格是白拓以自身力量所召喚出來的召喚獸，會聽從牠的指令行事，主要為偵察與傳遞訊息的功用。

「去」白拓一聲令下，洛格就以極快的速度朝著牠們所居住的獸村落飛去，不時發出那專屬於鵰的雄偉長嘯聲。

「我們走吧，下去做探察」白拓恢復了先前的冷靜並看向凔藍。

「喔,嗯…」 凔藍總算回過神來。

       儘管恢復了先前的冷靜，白拓依然不敢太過大意，牠小心謹慎的走著，也不時觀向四周。

「咦? 這是...?」白拓站在其中一個巨大的坑洞面前，牠看到洞裡散落著不少細小的冰晶碎屑。

「這個洞看起來像是爆炸造成的，但如果真是這樣的話，那為何洞裡會有小冰晶呢...」白拓不解的思索著。

         白拓自己一個默默的坐在那邊思考，完全沒有顧慮到身後的凔藍，而凔藍則是一副很想趕緊離開這裡的樣子。

「我們還是繼續前進吧...」在身後的凔藍忍不住說道。
「也是啦，一直待在這可能什麼也想不出來」白拓轉頭看著身後的凔藍並露出苦笑。

        牠們倆再次前進，但現在看來牠們心情似乎平復了不少，畢竟這裡可是群獸的樂土，就算真的發生過戰鬥想必也是有其原因的吧，牠們倆這麼堅信著。

        牠們緩緩的朝著草原的東北方前進，而越往東北走似乎受到的波及越小。

       「小拓，你看那裡是不是躺著一只獸?」就在牠們走了數分鐘後凔藍似乎是率先發現了什麼。

「咦，好像是呢」白拓凝神的注視著凔藍所指的方向，看到了一個灰黑色的東西倒在那邊。

「看起來好像...是一只狼呢...」由於距離有些遠，所以白拓並不是很確定。

「我們靠近去瞧瞧吧!」凔藍提議著。
「嗯… 也只能這樣了」白拓深深的吸了一口氣。

「果然還真的是一只狼呢」走到灰黑色存在前的凔藍說道。

「喂，你還好吧，喂...」白拓用前腳輕輕撥動牠。
「沒有回應呢，是不是死了?」凔藍有些驚恐的問。
「我看是沒有，八成只是昏過去或
是睡著了吧...」白拓篤定的說。

「牠身上的圖騰總覺得好像在哪裡看過呢...」白拓看著神秘的灰狼並喃喃低語著。

「小拓，你怎麼了?」
「啊，沒什麼...」白拓抬起頭並笑了笑。

「那我們該拿牠怎麼辦?」凔藍有些擔憂的問道。
「我們帶牠回村裡吧」白拓語氣堅定的說著。
「這樣我們也才能釐清這裡發生了什麼事情吧?」凔藍同意白拓的提議。
「嘿咻~，比想像中的重呢...」 
「小凔，你幫忙拿牠的刀吧」白拓將這灰黑色的狼揹到背上，看起來有些吃力的樣子。
「嗯… 好的」凔藍小心翼翼的握住那把刀，但似乎也比想像中來的重。
「好重...」凔藍費盡了力氣才終於將刀給抱起來，在抬起來的瞬間還因為重心不穩而差點跌倒呢。

「走吧，回村裡去」
「嗯…」

        在白拓背上的狼隱隱約約的飄散出冰冷的氣息，這讓白拓感到有些不自在，還有牠身上那散發出微弱光芒的神秘圖騰也很令白拓在意...

        --未完待續--

----------


## 黑倫

寂故事前面的小凔跟白拓的行為好可愛也很好玩
後面白拓變的冷靜又謹慎
小凔是呆住了

我不怎麼會說請盡量

----------


## 狼の寂

在某個看起來像是房子的空間裡，一只貌似看守的虎獸人靠著牆壁，坐在離爐火不遠處，而躺在牠對面地板上的是由白拓(賽德)與凔藍所帶回來的神秘灰狼。

    這個虎獸人的名字叫做 :「小狼虎哉」，關於牠的事情大家並不是很清楚，只知道牠的個性活潑開朗，非常討喜，是倍受眾獸寵愛的一只虎獸人，而大家都習慣叫牠小虎。

    小虎是隻毛色為黃底黑條的虎獸人，頭戴咖啡色護目鏡且鼻子上有塊膠布是牠的特點，由於能力受到肯定，因此擔當看守外來獸的工作。

    小虎的腰上有著一個掛有數支暗器與兩把匕首的腰帶，這些暗器與匕首的上面似乎都刻劃著特殊的符咒，應該是有什麼特殊的功用才是。

    牠看著這個外來者也不知道該如何是好，畢竟牠也只是接到上級的命令奉命於外來者清醒之前暫時看管牠。

    就在此時，這只外來的狼翻了個身，之後緩緩的睜開了眼睛。

    牠先是睜開了一點點，之後察覺自己身在異處後則突然睜大眼睛並猛然的坐了起來。

    牠趕緊甩了甩頭，接著環顧四周並一臉茫然的樣子，最後則是將視線轉移到了虎獸人，小虎的身上。

「這裡是哪裡? ...」
「這裡是瓦倫多，是個群獸聚集的村莊」
「是嗎...」
「那...你是誰? 還有我怎麼會在這?...」
「我是奉上級命令來看管你的，我只知道你是被白拓跟凔藍給從薩伊魯帶回來的」
「咦...?」外來的狼驚訝的發出聲音。

「那輪到我問問題了吧?」
「嗯… 說得也是，你就問吧」

小虎輕咳了一聲，並深深的吸了一口氣。
「你是誰? 還有你怎麼會出現在薩伊魯草原?」
「喔，對了忘了先做自我介紹，我的名字是 “灰夜.納魯繆里斯” 還請多指教」灰夜態度誠懇的鞠了個躬。
「至於為何我會出現在那邊嘛~ 這個就說來話長了...」灰夜傻笑了幾聲。
「這個時候你還笑的出來? 你可知道薩伊魯草原有將近一半都被破壞了嗎?」小虎嚴厲的斥責灰夜，並瞪了牠一眼。

「這個嘛...」 就在灰夜話說到一半時，這棟房子的大門打開了，出現在門口的是兩只狼型獸人，其中一只的毛色跟灰夜相似但較灰夜為黑，另一只則為藍白毛色的狼形獸人。

「喔，是赤月大哥~」小虎看到門口的灰黑色狼形獸人後便露出開心的笑臉叫道。

「小虎你好啊」這名灰黑色狼形獸人的名字似乎是赤月，牠稍微露出一點微笑，但依然不改其嚴肅的表情。

「我們來接牠走的，看來牠也清醒了，那事情就好辦了」另外一只藍白毛色的狼形獸人說道。

「嗯… 那就正式交接吧!」小虎說道。
「你現在有義務跟牠們走，我相信只要你肯配合應該是不會有什麼事的」

「至少不會動用到武力」小虎一說完,在門口的赤月也跟著補上了一句，之後就做了勢摸了摸掛在牠腰間的雙刀。

「這...」
「別說了，走就是了!」藍白毛色的狼形獸人也開了口。

「走之前... 我想知道我的那把刀呢?」灰夜有些擔心的問。

「你的那把刀現在被上級扣押了，就算現在你想拿也是拿不回來的」小虎說道。

「嗚…」
「你也聽到了吧? 快走吧，你可是還需要配合很多事呢」赤月催促的說。

「知道了...」灰夜看來一臉失望與不捨。

「那我們就先告辭了!」赤月開口。

「嗯… 路上小心喔，赤月和伊斯兩位大哥都是」小虎向牠們揮了揮爪道別。

    赤月和名字似乎叫做伊斯的狼形獸人同時揮了揮爪做回應。


「唉… 感覺有些麻煩呢」伊斯看著前方，嘆了一口氣。

    赤月在聽到之後也只是搖了搖頭，也沒說些什麼。

    尾隨在牠們後方的灰夜也只是低著默默的走著。

「我們現在是要去哪裡?」灰夜突然想到什麼似的，一臉擔憂的問道。

「不用問這麼多，等等你就知道了!」伊斯回頭看了看灰夜，並說道。

    灰夜抬起了頭看了看四周，對於四周的景象有些訝異，一棟棟木造的房屋整齊的排列在道路的兩旁，房子的高度也都差不多高，看得出來是有高度規劃過的。

    灰夜也注意到了在村落內的遠方設置有數座瞭望塔，每座瞭望塔上都掛有一個大鐘，雖然隔著遠遠的就看得到村莊外有城牆聳立、保護著，但依然還是不放鬆警戒設置了數座瞭望塔，看得出來這個村莊的戒律很好，不過牠也不知為何這個村莊必須要設置城牆與瞭望塔就是了。

    一路上四周也有不少各種的獸和獸人將目光投注在牠這個外來者的身上，讓牠深感一股無形的壓力。

「欸，對了，我說你啊為什麼不用獸人形態而是一直以獸的形態呢?」伊斯突如其來的一句話讓深思中的灰夜有些茫然。

「嗷...嗚? 你怎麼會問這種問題?」灰夜想了想後覺得有些意外。

「沒什麼，只是好奇罷了~」伊斯雙手抱著頭，一臉輕鬆的樣子。

「這個嘛... 以後有機會的話再慢慢說給你聽好了」灰夜有些難為情的笑笑。

「什麼嘛~ 」伊斯顯得有些失望的樣子。

「我想問你喔，為何這座村莊要設立城牆跟瞭望塔呢?」
「這裡不是個祥和的世界嗎?」灰夜不解的問。

「表面上是這樣沒錯，但實際上…」

「快到了，前面就是了」赤月突如其來的一句話打斷了正要說出原因的伊斯。

    出現在道路盡頭的是一棟特別大的建築，數支碩大並刻有奇特圖騰的石柱聳立在眼前，白色的石造建築吸引住了灰夜的目光。

「以後有空再慢慢跟你說吧」看到灰夜的表情,伊斯也只是笑笑的這麼說。

「嗷~? ...」
「還真是壯觀呀...」灰夜看到眼前的建築後不禁發出數聲驚嘆。
「是呀~」伊斯回道。

「呀,你們終於來啦」一只看似禁衛軍的龍形獸人說道。

    這只龍形的獸人名叫拉姆.艾洛亞，是負責守衛這個村莊的中心建築,也就是眼前的這棟 "聖馬里斯殿堂"，這棟建築的每個角落都有一個禁衛軍，而拉姆就是其中之一。

    拉姆頭戴著專為牠所設計的合金頭盔、手持著一把大彎刀與一個雕刻精細的盾牌,身上則是穿著特製合金製成的鎧甲，與牠的身體十分吻合，整體看起來十分的帥氣。

    至於這座"聖馬里斯殿堂"則是這座村莊的精神所在，居住於此的獸都信仰著於傳說中創造這個世界的神、"犽爾"，因此都會於特定時間來此朝拜。

    不過這座"聖馬里斯殿堂"不只是有供俸"犽爾"的功能，同時也是這個村莊中最高的權力所在，凡是一切村莊中重要的事宜都必須於此審核，這就等同於是議會的功能。

「進去吧，審議會要開始了」拉姆說道並為了牠們敞開殿堂的大門。
「嗯,我們走吧」赤月催促著。

    進到殿堂內部後眼前的光景再次吸引住了灰夜的目光，寬廣的內部空間讓牠不禁倒吸了一口氣，高度隨越靠近前方而逐漸遞減的數排座位與一個巨大的審議桌出現在眼前，數十只獸早已於內部就位了，而審判官也早就坐在審議桌上等待了。

「你去吧」伊斯看著灰夜說道。
「欸...」灰夜顯得有些遲疑。
「你給我去就是了」赤月嚴肅的說道。
「嗯... 知道了」灰夜嘆了一口氣後緩慢地向前走，走向審議桌前的那塊空地。

    灰夜低著頭、偷偷地斜眼看向四周，坐在座位上的獸都將目光注視在牠身上，這讓他倍感一股沉重的壓力，因此牠一路上都不敢將頭抬高。

    就在灰夜抵達後牠抬頭看向前方坐在審議桌後方的審議官,以及看來像是輔佐官的一只帶著眼鏡、毛色為黑白參半的狼形獸人，牠呆滯地看向前方，好像對於眼前的景象產生了些許莫名憧憬。

「我是這次的主審官,名叫 約莫爾.希諾曼，而在我身旁的則是輔佐官、斯冰菊，通常瓦倫多的審議事件都交由我們來主持」白色的虎形獸人說道。

    在一旁的輔佐官、斯冰菊在聽到主審官的介紹後只是用右手推了推自己的眼鏡一下,接著露出了些許的神秘微笑。

「所有的獸都到了吧?」約莫爾問道並看了看四周。
「那麼我在此宣告，關於這次薩伊魯草原事件的審議會就此開始!!」主審官拿起了那放於桌上的小槌子敲了敲桌面上的一塊小圓板並說道。

    這時於殿堂內的十多餘名禁衛軍同時向前方一百三十五度角舉起了牠們的長槍，接著雙腳併躘、同時發出了一個撞擊的聲響，之後才將長槍收起為一百八十度指著上方的狀態。

                              ----未完待續----

----------


## 狼の寂

「斯冰菊，審議會的程序就由你來執掌，開始程序吧!」主審官約莫爾吩咐斯冰菊道。

斯冰菊在聽到主審官的一番話之後從容的翻開了牠拿在手上的那本厚重的書，牠優雅的推了推自己的眼鏡。

「嗯哼...」斯冰菊用右手摀住嘴巴咳了一聲。

斯冰菊專注的注視著書中之字句，牠輕聲說道:「那麼先進行聖言禱詞」，牠看向在場的獸們。

在斯冰菊說完之後，在場的獸紛紛站了起來，牠們低著頭，閉著眼睛，將左手掌貼平於胸口，所有的獸都一臉虔誠，懷有著敬意的樣子。

        只有灰夜一臉茫然的樣子，牠看到周圍牠獸的動作之後才趕緊照著做，但由於此時的牠是以獸的形態而非獸人的形態，所以只能將頭放低來表示敬意，看來之前牠並沒有參與過這種禱詞，也許牠之前所居住的地方沒有這種儀式吧。

         在斯冰菊開始帶頭吟詠禱詞的同時，從牠的身上散發出了淡淡的藍色光芒，而聖馬里斯殿堂的地面則散發出強烈且極為純淨的白光。

        群獸們開始跟著朗誦，而接著牠們的身上也都散發出了不同顏色的光芒。

        從身上所散發出的光芒可以用來加以判斷該獸牠力量的屬性，同時光芒的強弱，光芒的色澤純度也分別可以判斷出該力量的大小與力量的純度。

        斯冰菊的身上所散發出的是藍色的光芒，象徵著冰的力量，主審官約莫爾的則是純白色的光芒，象徵著神聖的光之力量。

        其牠像是赤月與伊斯則分別是灰黑色於白透明色的光芒，一個是風與其他力量的混合，而另一個似乎是一種類似虛幻與治癒能力的混合，在場的獸之中牠們兩個算是蠻特別的，且牠們所散發出的光芒其強度就跟一旁守護的禁衛軍們不分軒輊。

        但除了主審官和輔佐官，以及赤月，伊斯和禁衛軍們外，灰夜的光芒也令在場的獸為之驚嘆。

         除了光芒的強度只稍微比禁衛軍等級的低一些之外，灰夜所散發出的竟然是灰色與雖然微弱，但色的純度卻異常高的藍色光芒，而且最奇異的是兩種顏色居然是分離的，而非混合在一起的狀態。

        牠身上的灰色光芒與藍色光芒之間就如同分層般，灰色的光芒圍繞在靠近身體的地方，而藍色則是籠罩在外面，兩者之間並無相交，這代表著牠所擁有的兩種屬性的力量是分開而不是混合的，這對牠們而言是非常罕見的。

       一部分的獸看到之就後紛紛開始祟動，牠們對於眼前的景象感到很不可思議。

        斯冰菊固然也察覺到了，但牠依然繼續帶頭吟詠著禱文，雖然沒有做出行動，但牠心裡似乎整盤算著什麼。

「將主神的榮光化為永恆的祝福，永遠守護著吾等的族群」禱詞似乎到了尾聲。
「Erou - Terasedith」斯冰菊喊道。
「Erou - Terasedith」群獸也跟著一同齊聲高喊，這算是一種形式上的祝福之詞。

        聖言禱詞結束了之後，眾獸紛紛抬起了頭，並將放於胸口的手拿開，此時聖馬里斯殿堂與眾獸們身上的光芒開始化為無數的小光點，之後隨即消逝。

---------過了數分鐘後---------

        「碰，碰，碰!」主審官敲了桌面三下並說道: 「審議會就此正式開始!」

        隨著主審官肅清庭內，審議會也就此展開，殿堂內的禁衛軍一一環繞著中庭，牠們高舉著牠們的長槍。

        「首先，我需要知道你的名字，請報上你的名字與其他介紹。」約莫爾說道。

「嗯… 當然。 我是灰夜.納魯繆里斯，是來自暮霖汀奧的疾風之狼」灰夜做了個簡潔的自我介紹。

「暮霖汀奧? 是那個位於遙遠東南方的暮霖汀奧嗎?」斯冰菊於這時提出了疑問，牠的語氣聽起來摻有著半信半疑的成分。

「是呀! 原來你知道嗎?」灰夜在知道有獸知道牠的家鄉後感到一陣高興。

「你離開暮霖汀奧有多久了?」這次發問的是約莫爾。

「嗯，我想想，大概十年了吧...」灰夜思量了一會兒之後回答。

「這不可能! 你說你來自暮霖汀奧，而且是十年前離開的吧?」

「暮霖汀奧早在六十幾年前就...」斯冰菊在約莫爾之後把話接了下去，但卻沒有說出最關鍵的事。

「這好像有點奇怪，我記得暮霖汀奧早在六十幾年前的那場戰爭中消失了才對...」在殿堂後排座位的伊斯低語著。

「我的家鄉發生什麼事了嗎?」灰夜在聽到斯冰菊那番模糊不全的話之後整個變的很在意。

「不，沒什麼...  現在的第一優先是處理薩伊魯的事」約莫爾將話題轉回了這次的要點。

「嗚…」灰夜失望的發出了聲低鳴，牠似乎很想知道關於家鄉的事。

「你是否真的是來自暮霖汀奧這點不重要，我只想知道你為何會出現在薩伊魯那裡，還有草原的破壞是否與你有關」
「另外就是，你的力量...」斯冰菊喃喃自語著，並沒有讓牠獸聽到。

「這個嘛，我為何會出現在那裡的原因說起來還蠻複雜的，不過草原的事我想應該跟我有關...」灰夜很清楚那草原被破壞的程度，整件事情還蠻嚴重的，所以牠低著頭，耳朵也垂了下來。

「那既然與你有關，事情就好辦了。」
「雖然我們並不是沒有能力將草原恢復，但我們仍需要知道你的目的」約莫爾說完之後打了個暗號。

        在此同時，所有的禁衛軍同時舉起了長槍並往地上一敲，清脆的聲響就此傳來，牠們以60度角高舉著長槍，這是戒備的姿勢。

        灰夜看向四周顯得有些緊張，「這...該從何說起才好...」，這個場面讓牠倍感壓力。

「在這之前，先測試牠的力量可以嗎?   這感覺先做會比較好，而且我很在意此事...」斯冰菊說道。

「艾維斯，由你來吧」約莫爾點了點頭並看向其中的一位禁衛軍說道。

「是!!」一只穿著純銀色盔甲的龍形獸人回覆。

        艾維斯是幾位禁衛軍之中的其中一位，牠是只深藍色的龍形獸人，牠有著一條很長並帶有著些白色條紋的尾巴，牠的雙瞳為暗紅色，眼神看來有些冷酷。

        艾維斯是燄屬性的龍，牠所使用的是藍燄，看起來非常的華麗，當然，實力也是不在話下。 

        牠擅長於透視對方的能力以及測量對方的 "犽爾偏差值"，簡單來說就是測量對方力量的高低。


        艾維斯牠用左手遮住了自己的眼睛，此時牠的眼睛開始漸漸的發生了變化，牠瞳孔的形狀開始改變，裡面出現了幾個奇特的黑色條紋，眼神看起來帶有著一股殺氣，但這也是牠的特色。

        灰夜看向了牠的眼睛，牠注視著艾維斯那詭譎的瞳孔，此時的牠感到一陣不安，同時，在牠的腦海裡卻瞬間跳過了一個畫面，總覺得牠的眼睛似曾相識，好像曾經在哪見過。

「總覺得這個眼神好熟悉啊，好像曾經在哪裡見過...」灰夜努力的回想著。

「瑩綠色，瑩綠色的......  該不會...?」突然灰夜的眼睛睜的很大，牠似乎想起了什麼似的。

「啊...」灰夜突然感覺到一陣頭痛，疼痛的感覺非常劇烈，讓牠痛苦的把頭貼近自己的前肢。此時牠的胸前卻突然不知所以的發出了陣陣微弱的藍光。

「牠的身上怎麼會有那個圖騰...?」斯冰菊在看到灰夜的胸前後感到大為的震驚，牠反覆的思索著。

         就在艾維斯的瞳孔要完全變化之時，突然中庭傳來了冰塊這類結冰的聲音，灰夜身後兩公尺的空中突然出現了一塊碩大的冰塊。

「這是...?」約莫爾對於此事的發生感到驚訝，同時，全場的獸也都突然安靜了下來，唯獨艾維斯還繼續執行牠的任務。

「哪來的冰塊? 赤月，你剛剛可有看到嗎?」伊斯覺得很奇異。

「沒有，那個冰塊是突然出現的」赤月感到一陣不安，牠伸手去握住自己掛於腰間的雙刀。


        灰夜的頭痛逐漸好轉了，但牠也差距到事情不對，於是急忙回頭，但牠卻沒發現自己的胸前有些異樣。

        在牠的眼前，那個碩大的冰塊碎裂了，化為了無數的細小碎屑，但在冰塊的碎屑往地面掉落的同時，空氣中卻出現一個巨大的銀白色身軀，一只狼從碎裂的冰塊下顯現。

「咱說啊，汝還是把汝那雷米隆之眼收起來吧?」說話的狼用著有些高挑的語氣說著，冷酷的眼神下是一對瑩綠色的雙瞳。


                               --未完待續--

----------


## 小芸

好酷好酷喔！
我不知道阿寂會寫小說~
而且狼樂的角色在裡面耶！
太酷啦！
（我也可以被寫進去嗎？（誤
我的名字不能寫……

----------


## 碎風

哇 !!  小寂寫的好棒 >w<  我想我終於知道我為麼會熬夜了 (欸
話說王權者的實力真的強得不像話啊  有如大神般的存在 OwO
話說看到第四章的開頭不禁笑了一下 呵呵 (小凔原諒我吧 QwQ
好後悔沒有參加到選角啊 ~~ (獸設拖太久了 (遭踹
還滿希望自己也能出現在小說裡  (幻想中~
為了小寂的小說我可以整夜不眠的喔 (課業呢 ?
話說最後的雷米隆之眼聽起來既帥氣又神祕呢 ~
真的很期待第7章呢  小寂 甘巴爹 ~~ !!

----------


## 努特

狼の寂你好,我是北極熊努特,你寫的故事真的超好看的~
請問還有在收角色嗎?我想參加。

----------


## Norya.Polaris

狼の寂獸大你超厲害的~!!!!>W<!!!!~
王權者好強~~~
雷米隆之眼感覺就是很酷(?)
超期待下一章~~
不過發現獸大還有再收角耶~~我報名了喔~~(期待ing)

----------


## 狼の寂

謝謝大家的關注與指教啊 w

我還在努力的加強我的文筆與敘事能力，用詞方面亦在專研

老實說，我覺得我很多地方的文字表達都不是很好，尤其是較前面的章節   -///-  (掩面
這方面我會繼續加強的


故事中有了友獸的加入果然會較為的精采，描寫角色之間的互動也相對的簡單化了!www


王權者在這個故事中的設定就是很強很 OP呀，(我有在盡量控制)，畢竟牠們是這個世界的支柱，牠們掌控著地方的秩序等......

目前還有其他的王權者尚未登場，還敬請期待囉  : 3

至於有些獸提出的疑問，相信現在也已經得到答案了，對唄?  
那麼我也話不多說了


以上

----------


## 狼の寂

隨著這只銀白色的狼的出現，一股強大的氣以牠為中心向外傳遞，這股氣化為風吹向位於聖馬里斯殿堂的獸們，同時，在這股氣的影響之下，地面竟然也隨之結冰。

        在場的獸們除了實力有在禁衛軍等級以上的，其他都被這股氣震懾住了，以他們的力量似乎無法承受這股氣勢。

        儘管感受到這股非凡的氣勢，在場的禁衛軍們各個都依然面不改色，牠們警戒的看著這只不知從哪出現的狼，對著牠釋出敵意。

        這只銀白色的狼帶著有些冷酷的態度看向艾維斯，眼神中看得出很深層的某種意念。

「你是誰?  為何擅自闖進來，  外面的禁衛軍呢?  照理來說要進來應該不是那麼容易才對」約莫爾瞇起眼睛，戒慎的看著這只神秘的狼，牠知道牠並非一般的獸，牠的層級遠遠高於在場的所有獸。

「若不立即說明你的來意，不管你是誰我們也只好動武了!」約莫爾警告道。

        同時看到在審議會座位後排的赤月，牠也對於這只狼的態度與行為感到很不滿。

        儘管感受到了牠那股強大，彷彿無法跨越的力量，牠依然側著臉，彎著腰，做出了準備拔刀的姿勢，看來就算如此，牠依然對這個無禮的外來者感到很厭惡，想給牠就地正法。

「牠要是再敢做出什麼無禮的行為，我就砍了牠。 無論牠是誰都一樣」赤月散發出強烈的殺氣並說著，同時，赤月的眼睛泛起些微的紅光。

「牠的行為是蠻無禮的，但我認為我們不該隨意出手。」
「還是先再觀察一陣子吧?」伊斯勸說著赤月。

然而儘管注意到了在場眾多獸投射而來的敵意與殺氣，這只狼依然毫無動搖，牠一直持續與艾維斯四目相交。

「你...你想怎樣?」艾維斯看著牠深邃，彷彿無法見底的瑩綠眼瞳，艾維斯依然不打算解除正在發動的雷米隆之眼。

「咱可不想要怎樣，只是單純的希望汝停下正在進行的事，如此而已」這只狼不在意在場其他獸的言行，牠只單單的想與艾維斯交涉而已。

「汝應該也很清楚雷米隆之眼所會造成的影響吧?  這不僅僅能窺探牠獸的能力，亦會對某些獸的心靈造成一定程度的影響。像我身後這隻記憶不完全的狼，灰夜即是」

「因此咱想請汝停止當前之行為」這只銀白色的狼緩緩的說道，一點也不急促的樣子。

「即使如此，恕我無法遵從，因為我已經收到命令了，上級的命令即是絕對」艾維斯不畏的說著。

「唉… 看來用言語還是無效嗎?」這只狼輕嘆了一口氣。

「不然你想要怎樣?」艾維斯說道。

         在艾維斯才剛說完的同時，眼前的狼卻突然從眼前消失了。

「消失了!」 艾維斯驚訝的瞪大眼睛，一副有些驚恐的樣子。

        隨即，牠感覺到身後那令牠感到恐懼的氣息，是剛剛與牠對話的那隻狼所散發出的奇特的氣息。

        艾維斯頓時全身一陣酥麻，想反應卻已經來不及了。

「失禮了」那只狼的嘴角露出了一抹淡淡的笑意並於艾維斯的耳邊低語，之後艾維斯即失去了意識，整個昏厥了過去。

         「碰!!...」艾維斯身上的盔甲於牠倒地時撞擊到了地面，發出了響亮的碰撞聲。

「艾維斯!!」 眾獸紛紛喚道，但此時早已失去意識的牠想必在短時間內是爬不起來的。

「銀月，你這是幹嘛?」灰夜知道銀月的這番行為在這裡會發生什麼事，牠用眼角的餘光看向四周的獸，同時，牠的身體也不時的微微顫抖著。

四周的氣氛已經到了劍拔弩張的地步了，對於銀月的行為眾獸當然是忍不得了。

「牠是銀月?」約莫爾驚訝的自語著。

「那這下不妙了，貴為王權者的銀月怎麼會來到這裡呢?   難不成是為了那隻狼，灰夜?」斯冰菊推了推自己的眼鏡說道，此時眼鏡的反光很強烈。

「不過這也能解釋很多事情了」約莫爾看向斯冰菊。

眾獸開始紛亂的吵了起來，牠們一個與一個交頭接耳的討論著眼前發生的事。

「那個混蛋!!」此時赤月已經再也攔不住自己內心的憤怒與衝動，牠雙眼發出了赤色的光芒並從腰際拔出了雙刀。

「赤月，不要!!」伊斯散發出白透明色的光芒，牠動用了自己的力量，試圖阻止赤月的行為。

        但伊斯的好心勸阻依然起不了作用，赤月敏捷的越過了伊斯並奮力的往銀月跑了過去。

        背對著赤月的銀月只是稍稍回了個頭，牠看著朝牠快速奔來的赤月。

     「鏘!!...」只在一瞬間，赤月的刀與銀月的爪交會，發出了清脆的碰撞聲響。

「哎呀... 別這麼激動嘛」銀月露出了微笑，看來牠擋的很輕鬆。

「少廢話，受死吧你...」赤月準備用右手的刀來給銀月一記重擊，但在下一秒赤月卻飛離了銀月的身邊。

        銀月再次的催動體內的氣之後發了出去，赤月於瞬間被如此強大的氣碰到所以飛了出去，不過由於銀月並非持有惡意，於是赤月並沒有因為這擊而收到半點傷害。

「夠了吧? 咱來這裡可不是為了戰鬥」銀月輕輕的說，牠再次催動體內的氣，鎮壓住了在場所有的獸。

        沒有任何一只獸敢開口說話，牠們被銀月的力量給打住了。

「既然如此，那請您說明您的來意... "銀月"」約莫爾率先說道，牠在說出這段話的時候明顯的強調了最後的兩個字。

「咱來這裡是為這次的審議會而來的」

「喔? 此話怎麼說?」

「關於薩伊魯的事，相信汝早已在當時收到報告的時候發現了某些事吧?」

「是的，不過您怎麼會知道?」

「咱相信這個答案汝在剛才就知道了」

「我想也是吧...」約莫爾思考了一會兒。

「那請您說明薩伊魯事件發生的動機」此時約莫爾用雙手托著自己的下巴，嚴肅的看著銀月。

        在聽到約莫耳的話之後銀月只是笑了笑，並轉身走向灰夜。

「嗯~  知道了吧?  牠啊，已經是咱的族獸了，而且是第一位。」 銀月站在灰夜的身邊並轉身看向約莫爾，牠讓隱藏在灰夜胸前的圖騰發出了強烈的純藍色光芒。

「啊... 這是?」 灰夜看向自己的胸前。

「吶，還記得昨晚咱在汝的耳邊說了什麼嗎?」銀月側著頭看向灰夜。

「啊!...」灰夜想起了昨晚那令牠難忘的事情經過，牠的雙頰不禁隨之泛紅，牠害羞的趕緊低下了頭，眼神一直左右飄移著。

「知道了吧?」

「嗯…」 灰夜不好意思抬起自己的頭。

        儘管對於牠們之間的互動感到不解，但牠似乎明白了銀月想說的事。

「您的意思是說薩伊魯的事是因為入族考驗而造成的嗎?」約莫爾扼要的整理出了事件的重點。

「正是如此」

「嗯…」

「既然知道了事件的經過，且證實了並非惡意性的肇事，那麼我想審議會的目的也達到了。」 約莫爾似乎想儘早的結束這場奇異的審議會。

「咱想也是吧」
「啊，對了，薩伊魯咱已經於稍前將其恢復了，造成了困擾還真是不好意思吶。」

「不會，其實這次的目的只是想還原事件的經過，至於是否懲戒兇手則是視其目的而定。」

「其實我們也只是遵循著規矩而來的，畢竟這是我們的本分。」斯冰菊插了句話。

「對於赤月與艾維斯的事我方深感歉意，希望您別太過於責備才好啊...」約莫爾誠懇的說道。

「請別這麼說，錯在於咱，只怪咱的行為有些直率吧」說完後銀月審慎的行了個禮。

「您可別這樣...  我們受不起的，您可是位高權重的王權者啊」約莫爾謙遜的說道。

「並不是說是王權者就能免除一切的罪責，於此層面大家是平等的，不會因為咱是王權者就有所輕重。」在聽到約莫爾的話後銀月稍嫌不悅，牠似乎很不喜歡被如此捧高。

「錯即是錯，不會因為雙方之低位高低而有所偏頗，這點咱必須強調」

「犽爾所訂定的規矩可是不容逾越的，即便是咱亦是如此」銀月有些嚴肅的說。

「是...，您的話我會牢記在心的」約莫爾似乎有些不好意思。

「嗯，至於艾維斯呢，咱只是讓牠稍微休息一下，應該不久後就會醒來了。」

「以後少讓牠幹這種事了，雷米隆之眼對施與受的雙方都沒什麼好處的」

「我知道了。」

「誰快去把艾維斯抬出去，讓牠好好的休息，赤月也是」斯冰菊叫喚著。

「我不用，哼…」 赤月還在為剛才的事感到不滿。

「審議會就到這裡結束吧」斯冰菊提議。

「同意」

「嗯，那麼我在此宣告，審議會就此告一段落，大家可以離開了」約莫爾說著，並再次的拿起了捶子敲打桌面。

        呆呆的看著牠們一言一行的灰夜對於馬上就解決這起事件的銀月感到不可思議。

「銀月，你要離開嗎?」 灰夜看來一副關切的樣子。

「可能吧，怎麼了嗎?」銀月露出一抹微笑。

「在這裡暫留一段時間吧，同時我也很想跟您聊聊天呢」

「是啊，我們會幫您安排一切的」約莫爾與斯冰菊相繼出言挽留銀月。

       倚靠在大門邊的赤月與伊斯也向牠投來了懇切歡迎的目光，只是赤月似乎依然有些懷恨在心。

「... 既然汝等都如此盛情邀約了，那咱豈有不答應的道理?」 銀月開心的笑了幾聲。

「那還真是太好了」灰夜率先說道。

「只要是良善的獸，我們瓦倫多一律歡迎，不管你們打算暫留或是定居都行。」斯冰菊說道。

「那麼我們晚上再來慶祝好了，現在你們就利用時間稍微逛逛瓦倫多吧，相信你們會對這裡感興趣的」在門邊的伊斯笑笑的說道。

「原來還有慶祝會啊?」灰夜看來很興奮的樣子。

「是呀」

「呵呵，還真是期待啊」 

///////////

        隨著解決一件事的心情舒坦，牠們雀躍的往大門的方向走去。

        在踏出聖馬里斯殿堂之後，陽光顯得刺眼非常，再次出現在眼前的是那令牠們讚嘆的光景，雄偉壯麗的村莊，瓦倫多。


                                           --未完待續--

----------


## 碎風

終於有新的一章了  超感動的 >w<
話說小寂的表達能力不錯啊  跟小狼我比的話好多了
王權者銀月還是一樣強大啊 =w=
不過感覺上並不像某些王會驕傲一樣
真的是很有王者風範呢
我也好想成為他的族獸 (被拖走
以上  廢話完畢 (被踹

----------


## Norya.Polaris

新的出來了OWO
還是寫的超好XD
王權者依舊強大XDD
瓦倫多感覺是個超漂亮的村莊呢OWO
真期待下一章的慶祝會(??XDD~>W<~
寂獸大加油喔~~^W^~~

----------


## 奇比斯克

哇賽!!，在我趕偶像劇的時候你先出第七話了，好快喔，話說有通告的時候記得找我拍狼之森唷，很期待哦

----------


## 狼の寂

再次的謝謝大家啊~
前陣子由於卡到段考的緣故所以無法趕進度
但抓了一天的空閒時間來把第七章趕出來了
至於校稿則是沒時間做  = w =
所以內文可能不盡完美(?

個狼覺得自己的表達能力尚待加強,真的...  QWQ




> 不過感覺上並不像某些王會驕傲一樣
> 真的是很有王者風範呢
> 我也好想成為他的族獸 (被拖走


謝謝誇獎啊
感覺這是間接的在講我(?  (被踹死... XAX


第八章的話新的角色就會開始陸續登場囉
這幾天應該就會趕出來了
大家還敬請期待啊www

----------


## 凔藍

那我就期待哥哥的第八章囉www
銀月還是一如往常般的強大啊~(?
是否有聞到些微腐味呢?(被踹死XAX

----------


## 狼の寂

燦爛的陽光撒落在瓦倫多的大道上，細柔的微風時而吹拂而來，輕輕的拂過臉旁，帶給獸一絲絲的依戀。

獸步行的腳步聲，悠閒輕快的歌唱聲，獸與獸之間的招呼與寒暄等眾多分明的聲響，替瓦倫多增添了一股新的活力。

此時接近中午，悠閒漫步於瓦倫多主要幹道上的是銀月與灰夜兩隻外來的狼，牠們一路上吸引了許多獸的目光。

除了審議會的事已經傳偏了整個村莊之外，灰夜與銀月似乎同時也是這裡唯一以獸的形態而非獸人形態活動的獸，所以想當然爾，會受到矚目也是很理所當然的事。

群獸們都偏愛以獸人形態活動的原因，莫過於是獸人形的方便性了。

 獸人能做到許多獸所不能及之事，因此群獸會選擇以獸人形來活動也是很合理的。

但灰夜與銀月不一樣，牠們相較於其他的獸則是偏好於用獸的形態，其原因仍舊不明，也許我們哪一天能夠知道吧。


「聽說那隻高大，銀白色的狼是北方森林的王權者 - 狼皇銀月啊!」

「真的還假的啊，你可別唬我呀」

「我才沒有呢」

「聽說牠突然出現於不久前召開的審議會，還造成了不小的騷動呢!」

「而且牠旁邊那隻灰黑色的狼似乎是牠的第一只族獸呢!」

「什麼? 我不是聽說銀月平時是獨來獨往的嗎?」

「是啊，我也不知道是什麼原因，這讓我頗意外的」

「我還聽說上級為了牠們打算在今晚舉辦一場慶祝會呢」

「真的嗎? 那我也要去，我想要就近一睹王權者的風采」

「......」

一路上不斷傳來這類的對話，看來牠們倆目前確實已經成了萬獸矚目的焦點。

「審議會的事似乎傳出去了呢...」

「是呀，怎麼了嗎?」

「這樣我壓力有些大啊，而且感覺還蠻尷尬的...」灰夜說道。

「是嗎?  咱倒是覺得無所謂」銀月一副不以為然的樣子繼續走著，一路上都保持著牠平時冷酷的表情，連說話的語氣都一樣冷冷的。

「我說啊，這裡的規模怎麼看也不像是一個村莊呀，根本已經是一個城市了吧...」灰夜望向眼前那幾乎像是地平線的道路，四周的房子也不斷的蔓延著。

「是吧，咱估計大概有接近30平方公里左右，已經超出了村莊的等級了，算是個小城市吧」銀月依然不改其神色。

「跟中央的城市比起來，這裡不算什麼」

「你去過中央嗎?」

「當然啊，汝聽好了，咱們身為王權者可不是只有隱居這樣就好了，咱們不時還得接受古老皇族的徵召去參加會議。」

「所以你見過古老皇族囉?」灰夜一副不可置信的樣子。

「是呀，不過只見過其中兩位，其牠的似乎不願意露臉。」銀月的語調果然還是沒有什麼起伏。

聽完銀月的話之後，灰夜邊走邊思考著許多的事，對於這個世界牠所知道的太少了，或許不過是滄海一粟，有太多太多深奧的事物了，連所謂的王權者至今灰夜所見過的也只有銀月一個，想到這裡，途中牠也沒怎麼再講話了。

「銀月」

「嗯…?」

灰夜喚了銀月一聲。

「可以問你一個問題嗎?」

「汝問吧」

「你剛剛是怎麼出現的? 感覺就好像是憑空出現般」灰夜露出一臉疑惑的樣子。

「要說是憑空出現倒也不能說是完全錯誤」

「這是咱的能力之一，咱只能透露這麼多」

「原來是這樣啊... ，總覺得很神秘呢」灰夜邊走邊歪著頭看向銀月。

「或許汝日後便會知道吧」銀月總是不喜歡把畫說盡，這似乎是牠的習慣。

之後灰夜再也沒有提出半個問題，牠們就這樣保持沉默的繼續走著，牠們之間傳出的只有風劃過的聲音。

牠們從位於瓦倫多中央的聖馬里斯殿堂開始往西出發，打算就這樣順時鐘的繞一圈再回來。

瓦倫多的建築規畫挺是漂亮的，建築與建築之間排列整齊，井然有序，每棟之間都有留下不小的空位來另做它用，不是用來植樹，就是設計成一個小庭院，看來這裡的生活算是挺悠閒的。

建築間的街道設置的也盡是完善，大小各異的石頭鋪設成的路面看來別外的顯眼，儘管這樣，走起來卻異常的平坦，而這石頭舖成的路也替瓦倫多增添了一股樸實的感覺。

就在灰夜感嘆建設師的偉大之時，一棟較其它房子大，高度也較高，且外觀不同的建築出現在牠們的眼前。

這棟建築異常的大，相較於其他建築顯得華麗，且旁邊似乎設有一大遍的庭園，當中還種有不少的植物，它的佔地約有其它建築的10倍大。

銀月與灰夜感到好奇，於是漫步過去瞧個仔細。

大門邊的門牌寫道 :「諾伊姆學園」

「這是所謂的學校嗎?」灰夜好奇的問。

「或許吧」銀月看來也不太清楚。

由於牠們倆都是沒有進過學校的，因此會對這種地方感到好奇也是理所當然的。

「那我們進去看看吧?」

「就隨汝高興了」

牠們一打開門，踏進諾伊姆時就感受到了一股不同的氛圍，充滿了各種不同的氣息。

裏頭的幼獸一見到開門走進來的是兩頭陌生的狼都紛紛嚇壞了，除了幾隻很眼熟的獸之外。

「這不是灰夜嗎? 你會在這裡看來就是沒事囉?」 一只黃底黑條，頭戴護目鏡，鼻子上有塊膠布的虎形獸人說道，牠笑著看向灰夜。

「你不是稍早在房子裡的那位嗎?」灰夜想起了早上的事。

「是呀，不過我還沒正式的介紹自己呢。」

「我的名字是小狼虎哉 ， 叫我小虎就可以了。」小虎看來一副開心的樣子。

「看來我們以後可能會常見面了，還請多指教啊，小虎」灰夜也以笑容回覆。

「那你旁邊的是...?」灰夜看向一只白色的狼形獸人和體型較小的灰色龍獸人。

「喔，你說牠們啊，牠們就是把你從薩伊魯帶回來的白托和凔藍」

「嗯，原來是這樣吶」

「謝謝你們，白托和凔藍，以後也請多指教啦!」 灰夜傾著頭，露出了一個微笑。

「嗯，請多指教啊」 白托和凔藍異口同聲的說。

「叫我小凔就好了」凔藍也，露出天真的笑臉來回應。

「是說灰夜啊，你旁邊的那隻狼是誰呀?」 小虎歪著頭好奇的問，旁邊的白托也是一副感興趣的樣子，而小凔則是看牠看的的入神。

「嗚，喔... 你說牠啊?」灰夜不知道是否該說出來。

「是呀」 小虎看向銀月並露出一個微笑。

「牠是銀月」灰夜還是決定說了出來，畢竟這非但沒什麼好隱瞞的，之後牠們也會知道，所以還是先說出來比較好。

「銀月，是哪個銀月?」小虎似乎已經知道答案了，但牠不敢斷定。

「這個問題咱看還是讓咱來解答吧」銀月終於出聲了，不知道是因為太無聊還是迫於無奈。

「咱是犽爾.莫魯萊伊斯.銀月，還請多指教」銀月說完後還行了個禮，同時嘴角也微微的上揚，露出了個微笑。

「咦...?」小虎牠們感到一陣驚訝。

「你該不會是那個銀月吧?」

「是的，沒錯」灰夜替銀月回答。

在聽到之後小虎，白托和小凔都嚇的紛紛向銀月低頭鞠了個躬。

「真的很抱歉剛剛沒有認出您...」小虎有些錯愕的樣子連忙道歉。

「不需要這樣的，快起身」銀月催促道。

「可是...」

「沒有什麼可是的」銀月直說。

「我們剛剛那麼的無禮，應該冒犯到您了吧?...」小虎一副戒慎恐懼的樣子。

「絕對沒有這回事，起來就是了」

當小虎和白托抬起頭的時候卻發現銀月已經不在眼前了。

「咦...?」對於銀月的消失，小虎和白托都感到不解。

「啊...」小凔發出了奇怪的叫聲。

小虎和白托急忙回頭一看，眼前的景象讓牠們感到訝異，銀月竟然出現在牠們後方，而且還站在很貼近小凔的位置。

「您這是...」小凔看著銀月，牠的臉很明顯的泛紅了。

銀月慢慢的逼近小凔，而小凔也被迫的一直往後退，最後終於被逼到了牆角。

「你...你有事嗎?...」小凔看著銀月的眼睛，這讓牠的臉一陣通紅，牠趕緊將頭轉向另一邊，不敢直視銀月的眼睛。

「咱說啊...」銀月用著輕挑的語調與緩慢的速度說著。

但這時小凔卻突然沒來由的昏了過去，被銀月給接著，牠輕輕的將小凔放在地上，在牠耳邊小聲的低語這，之後便轉頭離去。

「咱可沒做什麼吶...」銀月帶著一抹笑意從小虎與白托的身旁走去。

「小凔是怎麼了?...」 小虎與白托不解的看著昏倒在地的小凔，牠的臉還微微泛紅著，牠的呼吸聲顯得嬌喘。

「銀月竟然又玩這招了...」灰夜心想著，銀月似乎也曾對自己這樣做過。

「看來銀月或許真的能識破一切吧，牠果然很可怕...」灰夜心想著，牠不知該說是無奈還是怎樣的。

「怎麼了嗎?」銀月一副稀鬆平常的樣子問道，但灰夜卻看到牠的嘴角微微的揚起。

「啊... 沒事」灰夜趕緊回答，此時的牠不敢再多想了，深怕被銀月給看穿。

「小凔，你沒事吧?  喂...」 不知發生何事的小虎與白托嘗試叫醒小凔。

在牠們的一番嘗試之後，小凔終於從昏迷中清醒了。

「小凔，你沒事吧?」

「嗯… 應該沒事，我剛剛怎麼了嗎?」

「剛剛銀月站在你前面正要跟你講話的時候你卻突然昏倒了...」

「嗚...」

「沒事，什麼都沒有」小凔像是想起什麼似的再次別過頭去，臉頰依然些許的紅潤。

「是嗎?」小虎跟白托果然還是不清楚發生了什麼事。

「話說，這裡是做什麼的?」灰夜插開話題。

「喔，這裡是諾伊姆，是啟蒙幼獸的地方，專門教導幼獸一些知識還有學習如何使用力量。」小虎答道。

「原來如此」灰夜覺得很奇妙的樣子。

「有一些獸正在練習力量的使用呢! 要一起去觀摩嗎?」小虎露出開心的笑臉問道。

「當然好啊」灰夜看來很興奮的樣子。

「那走吧」

小虎帶頭走著，白托，銀月與灰夜跟在後頭，小凔卻是默默的跟在銀月的身後，牠們來到了旁邊那廣大的庭園。

「我帶了兩位客狼過來啦」小虎向另一名虎獸人與狼獸人吆喝道。

「喔，那還真是稀客啊，哈哈」擁有海藍毛色的狼形獸人看來一副開心的樣子。

「看來對方的實力不容小覷呢」銀底黑條的虎形獸人補上了一句。

「這位是灰夜，還有另一位是...    銀月。」小虎有些不知道怎麼啟齒的樣子。

「銀月，該不會是那個銀月吧?」雖然一開始有些吃驚但看那只狼形獸人一臉興奮的樣子，想必是聽過了不少關於銀月的傳聞。

「銀月,是那個王權者,銀月嗎?」銀底黑條的虎獸人則是看來有些驚訝的問道。

「是呀...」小虎有些難開口。

「還真是幸會啊，我是碎風，是目前就職於諾伊姆的戰鬥導師。」碎風露出一臉開心的笑容。

「我是黑倫,同樣也是就職於諾伊姆的戰鬥導師,請多指教啊」黑倫露出些微微笑,看來似乎別有用心。

「我們可以觀摩嗎?」灰夜看來很感興趣的樣子。

「可以啊」

「請吧」碎風和黑倫相繼答道。

「諾雅，凱姆，你們先出來對練吧!」碎風朝著那一群幼獸叫了兩個名字。

「要派他們倆嗎?」黑倫問。

「就他們倆吧,正好也能驗收他們修行的成果」碎風思量著。

「是」一隻雪白毛色的豹形獸人，和一隻銀色毛色的狐形獸人站了出來。

讓銀月意外的是其中一隻是雌性的獸，這讓牠對這場對戰充滿了期待。

「需要張開保護結界嗎?」灰夜問道。

「咱想應該不用吧，畢竟牠們不太可能造成多大的破壞吧」銀月的表情透露出一股神秘的興奮感，但看起來卻又挺正常的，這就是銀月厲害之處，不用怎麼改變表情卻又能給獸另一種感覺，這也讓牠保持著一股神秘感。

「那倒未必喔」碎風笑了一下，心裡似乎在盤算著什麼。

「是呀,這還很難說喔」黑倫附和。

「也是吧，那麼就讓咱來好了」銀月的嘴角也稍稍揚起了。

「唉...」黑倫原本打算阻止銀月,但已經來不及了。

銀月話一說完，便立刻造出了四道高聳的冰牆圍繞住諾雅與凱姆，黑倫根本還來不及開口，其厚度僅僅約莫一公分厚，但刺骨的寒氣卻不斷傾溢而出，四周的溫度驟降了三十幾度，但冰牆內的溫度卻意外的沒有改變。

「怎麼了嗎?」銀月笑了笑。

「不,沒事...」黑倫答覆。

原本黑倫打算自己張開結界的,但既然銀月已經做好了保護措施,黑倫也想說就算了。

「咱還是用冰牆代替好了，這薄薄的一層我們也看得很清楚」

「這樣是很好啦,不過會不會太冷了點啊...」黑倫的聲音顯得有先顫抖。

「好冷喔...」

「這未免也太冷了吧?」小虎對於溫度的驟降感到些微的不適，牠雙手緊緊的靠在胸前取暖。

「喔喔,那還真是不好意思啊」銀月的表情看來沒有絲毫的改變,只是露出了個笑容。

「哈啾~」隨著小凔打了個噴嚏，一團赤燄從小凔的嘴裏竄出，這讓小凔嚇了一跳，但同時也稍微升高了周圍的溫度。

「小凔，你不是吐不出火的嗎?」白托對於牠吐出了火燄一事感到很訝異。

「對呀，怎麼會這樣的...」小凔自己也不明所以。

就在眾獸都對小凔吐出火一事感到訝異的同時，只有灰夜大概明白原因所在。

灰夜用懷疑的表情看向銀月，但銀月只是笑了笑，一副不知情的樣子。

在火燄消失不久後，白托、小凔、碎風、黑倫和一旁其他的幼獸依然冷的發抖，唯獨灰夜還有於冰牆內的諾雅與凱姆不受到影響。

「喂，諾雅，凱姆，你們沒事吧?」碎風擔心的喚道。

「我們沒事喔~ 裡面還蠻暖和的」諾雅與凱姆回應。

「這還真的蠻奇特的，不過這麼薄的一層你確定沒問題嗎?」碎風對於這薄薄的一層冰感到擔憂。

「汝大可以盡全力攻擊看看，相信它不會有半點的動搖的。」銀月自信的說。

「銀月會這麼說應該是有絕對的自信吧!」黑倫看向銀月。

「好吧，既然你都這麼說了...」碎風有點勉強的接受了。

「諾雅，凱姆，你們可以開始了，但千萬別太勉強啊!」碎風細心的囑咐著。

「好的」

「那麼我們開始吧!」

「諾雅，你可別太勉強喔」

「凱姆，你才是呢!」

「哈哈，那我要上了」凱姆一副自信滿滿的樣子看著諾雅，牠的雙手出現了兩團綠色的火燄。

「來吧!」

「..........」


                                                                                                                                                             --未完待續--

2013.10.14 

小倫的部分是我後來新加的
原因是我原本在寫的時候就打算要加進去
但寫到一半時卻突然忘了這件事...

先對各位說聲抱歉啦!

----------


## Norya.Polaris

阿寂還是寫的超讚~~！
很好奇銀月到底對滄藍說了些什麼吆XD~~
看到自己出現超興奮(？？？)的~~
原來我唸伊諾姆啊OwO
念那所學校一定每天都很開心XD~~~
凱姆我一定會贏你的~~~！！(？？)

----------


## 狼の寂

這個名為凱姆的狐形獸人雙手上的綠燄看來有種說不出的詭異，其深綠色的色澤有如要把魂魄吸走般，散發出一股懾人的氣勢，要不是凱姆年紀尚輕，想必牠會有非凡的成就。

奔向諾雅的凱姆將牠手上的火燄隨之纏繞在自己的雙手上，化做近身戰的招式準備攻擊。

諾雅見到以飛快速度朝自己奔馳而來的凱姆，不但沒有露出任何一絲破綻，反而還迅速的做好了接招的準備。

諾雅伸出了雙手，手上應聲產生了兩團強烈的電流，這電流還不時導向地面，其強勁的電流不時將表土掀起，導致一些砂石蔓佈於空氣中產生了一小陣的煙霧。

「咻~ ~ 磞!! 」

「撕...撕...」凱姆的右掌與諾雅的左掌撞擊產生了強烈碰撞聲，看來這一擊似乎是不分軒輊，但諾雅的雷電還不時的導引到四周，發出了電流特有的聲響。

凱姆旋即用左手朝著諾雅揮了過去，使得諾雅差點來不及反應，牠迅速的做出了個迴避的後懸踢，不但躲過了攻擊，還順勢差點踢中正要揮向牠的凱姆。

凱姆不等諾雅落到地上，牠又立即展開了攻勢。

「幻化~」凱姆造出第三團火燄，接著將火燄托在手心上並朝著火燄吹了口氣，綠燄中形成了兩隻小型的狼，並一一朝著諾雅奔去。

「啊... 」

「...接我這一招， 白雷」諾雅見情勢不對，趕緊集結手上的雷，牠雙手保持著向前推的姿勢，牠使勁的將力量聚集在手上並將其放射出去，一道迅捷的白雷往凱姆與兩隻燄狼射去。

所幸凱姆立即看出了情況不對，牠在諾雅發招的前一個瞬間便立即做出了迴避，才不至於被諾雅那電光火石般的雷給打中。

「好險...」凱姆嘆了一口氣。

 看到這些流暢的攻擊與閃躲，實在不敢相信牠們的年紀尚輕，這讓灰夜對於這新一代年幼的獸們充滿了期待。

那道白雷射穿了向諾雅襲來的兩隻狼並擊向銀月的冰牆，兩隻燄狼隨即消失，而撞擊到冰牆的白雷也因此爆炸。

「冰牆該不會因為這麼一擊就被打穿吧?」由於大家的想法都差不多，所以於此時刻大家都將焦點集中在白雷的落點位置，唯獨銀月依舊不改神色的看向正在戰鬥中的凱姆與諾雅。

「冰牆沒事吧?」黑倫有些擔心的問道，同時，碎風似乎也一副擔心的樣子。

在爆炸的煙霧散去後，出現的是那毫無半點缺損的冰牆，它甚至連晃都沒有晃動半下。

「看來擔心是多餘的...」 碎風立即回頭看向銀月，而銀月也只是歪著頭微微笑。

「沒想到只是區區一層厚度僅一公分的冰牆就能承受如此強烈的攻擊，看來銀月果如傳說般的厲害...」小虎心裡不禁這樣想著。


還在戰鬥中的諾雅見到冰牆完好無缺後先是驚訝了一下，儘管有些意外，但又立刻將注意力回到對手凱姆身上。

諾雅這次打算主動採取攻勢，牠飛快的跳向凱姆並透過包覆著雷電的雙手進行迅速且威力強大的揮擊。

儘管於屬性上凱姆有些劣勢，但牠仍舊一一確實的擋下了，而這時諾雅卻加強了右掌的力量再次的打過來，雷電勾起了地面的碎石並留下一條深溝。

凱姆為了躲開那道劃過地面的導雷而往後跳開，並迅速的做了三次後空翻。

凱姆牠在做最後一次的空翻時行為有些異樣，牠最後一下後空翻後並沒有站起來，牠反而用左手伸向地面支撐住整個身體，就這樣倒立著，牠轉了個圈並將右手擺於吻前吐了口氣。

「魅燄之息」凱姆擺出了個帥氣非常的魅誘姿勢，並優雅的從嘴中吐出了猛烈的綠色火燄，噴向襲來的諾雅。

諾雅見強烈的魅火向自己襲來，牠出於不得已只好立刻將雙手往前緊靠做出防禦的動作，並同時將自己的雷之力灌注於雙手上，牠將雙手劃開形成了一道由雷形成的，暫時的防護網。

由於是暫時性的，所以牠必須在時間結束前立即閃避，但因為只是臨時做出的防禦，因此馬上就消失了，而諾雅也只閃躲到一半便被魅燄擊中。

凱姆見擊中目標後便用單手支撐的跳了起來，並用雙腳站穩地面。

「看來勝負以分呢」黑倫說道。

諾雅的右手被火燄給燒到，綠色的火燄還附著在牠的手臂上面。

「啊...」諾雅頓時發出一聲慘叫，但牠依然保有一個冷靜的思緒，牠趕緊撲到地上進行翻滾，最後終於成功熄滅了火燄。

「不，還早呢」碎風說道。

諾雅的右手被燒的紅腫，但是卻沒什麼大礙，牠用左手托住右手並站了起來。

「我太大意了...」諾雅閉著右眼喘息著，右手滴下了幾滴的血。

諾雅覺得相當不服氣，牠當然不想就這樣輸掉，於是牠毅然決然的準備使出全力，牠豁了出去。

諾雅硬撐著右手的疼痛，牠放開了左手並再次集結雷之力以附於雙手。

諾雅往前衝刺並躍起迴旋的轉身轉了兩次，同時從雙手射出兩道雷電襲向凱姆。

第一道差點擊中凱姆的頭部，但凱姆輕輕的將脖子靠向一邊便輕鬆躲掉了。

第二道筆直的往凱姆的胸口飛去，而凱姆深知自己躲不掉這擊，於是以雙手擋於胸前。

雖然勉強擋下了這一擊，但威力之大讓凱姆因此被震退了幾步，諾雅抓到此空檔便衝了過來向凱姆揮出數拳。

「不妙...」凱姆叫道。

凱姆又一個後翻讓諾雅揮了個空，但諾雅依舊追了上去。

凱姆只來得及先伸出右手來擋住第一下，之後迅速的站了起來，靠著雙手擺出防禦的姿勢，很辛苦的擋下了這一連串的攻擊，但諾雅最後卻冷不防的一腳從右邊踢來，把凱姆朝左方踢飛了出去。

「蹦，啪...」凱姆撞到冰牆後又跌落到了地上。

「痛...」凱姆一手摸著側腰，一手抓著頭低語著。

「好了，停止」

「今天就先到這裡，你們的表現都很不錯。」碎風此時開了口表示對練的結束，同時，銀月也消除掉了具有保護作用的冰牆，冰牆於瞬間瓦解。

「月尾」

「老師，是」一隻銀白色毛色，頭上有著黑色標記，體型有些瘦弱的雌性狼獸人站了起來。

「就拜託妳幫牠們兩個療傷了」黑倫囑咐。

「好的」名為月尾的獸答覆。

「諾雅，凱姆，你們過來讓我幫你們療傷吧」月尾微笑說道。

「呵呵，你果然進步不少呀」凱姆看向諾雅。

「你也是啊」諾雅愉快的回覆。

「月之癒」

月尾伸出了雙手並分別放在諾雅與凱姆的腰前，牠的手發出了陣陣柔和的綠光，只見牠們身上的傷在綠光的籠罩之下正逐漸痊癒。

「以後還要再交手喔」凱姆欣喜的伸出了右手。

「嗯，就這麼說定了」諾雅亦愉快的伸出右手，牠們有風度的握了個手。

「可以了」月尾只用了不到兩分鐘的時間便成功的替牠們兩個療癒了，牠治癒的速度另銀月和灰夜感到意外，顯然牠也擁有非凡的資質。

「啊，這麼快啊? 」

「真的好了耶，已經完全感覺不到疼痛了!」

「 謝謝你喔」

「月尾治癒的能力越來越厲害了呢!」不論是諾雅和凱姆都感到又喜又驚。

「這沒有什麼啦，我也只是勤加的修練而已。」月尾有些難為情的樣子。

看著年輕的獸輩們各個展露出牠們各自所擁有的不凡潛力，灰夜讚嘆了一番。

「這一世代的獸還真是各個都很有才能啊，相信不久的將來一定大有可為的。」看來灰夜對於這個世代抱有頗高的冀望。

「哈哈，是呀，那銀月您呢? 您的看法如何?」黑倫好奇的問。

「這些可愛的晚輩們的潛力倒是不凡呀，若經由細心的栽培與琢磨，則前途無可限量。」銀月難得的向著年輕的獸們發出了會心一笑，這是非常少見的事，可見牠對於晚輩們的關愛。

看到露出如此慈祥一面的幼獸們各個都露出了開心的笑容，此時的銀月對牠們來說似乎非常有親和力。

「這樣啊，真的很感謝您表明您的看法，相信這些孩子們會為了未來而努力的!」黑倫一臉開心的表情，此時的氣氛也感覺別外的和樂。

「咱可是對此寄予厚望啊!」銀月看向黑倫說道。


「或許不久再修練個幾年後牠們就能去參加 "圓桌武士"的考試呢。」銀月露出一臉令牠獸難以解讀的表情，看上去是在微笑，但又帶有一股別的感覺，沒有獸知道牠此時的想法，只能說這就是銀月難以讓牠獸看穿的地方吧。

「銀月，你不是在開玩笑的吧? 」對於銀月所說的話，小虎顯得有些驚訝。

「圓桌武士耶，要成為圓桌武士可不是鬧著玩的啊...」白托亦認為這不太可能的樣子。

「牠們能夠做的到嗎?」黑倫有些懷疑的樣子。

「牠們還必須先得到"騎士"的封號，之後仍需往"聖騎士"之路邁進吧? 」碎風亦不太相信銀月所言。

「所以說，必須從現在開始鍛鍊起吶 ，咱相信以牠們的資質是可以的」

「才不過如此年齡，犽爾偏差值就高達十，相信經過一連串的訓練後別說要往騎士，聖騎士或甚至是圓桌武士之路邁進都不是什麼問題的」銀月說來一副輕鬆的樣子，沒獸知道牠是怎麼想的。

「不過要考取騎士的封號，犽爾偏差值必須要達到十五以上，真的有辦法在幾年內達成嗎?」黑倫不禁質疑。

「可以，不過當然，汝等得盡力的協助鍛鍊牠們才是。」銀月簡短的答道。

「同時，汝等也許也能讓自己的實力提升許多，或許汝等也能順便拿到"準聖騎士"的封號。」

「不是吧?...」

「哈哈，一切難說喔~」銀月輕輕的笑道。

「可能真的是這樣吧...」黑倫與碎風不是很自信的樣子。


「好了，咱看時間也不早了，那麼咱就先走一步啦~」銀月抬頭看著不久後即將西沉的太陽，此時大約到了下午茶的時間。

「嗚… 你要離開嗎?」小凔聽到銀月打算離開後顯得有些著急。

「嗯，回到咱自己的居所吧!」銀月回答。

「您這麼快就要走啦? 」黑倫看來一臉驚訝。

「對呀，不打算久留嗎?」碎風一臉失望的樣子。

「您就留下來吧!」白托亦出言挽留。

「銀月，你不是說要留下來參加晚上的慶祝會嗎?」灰夜塞出這麼一句。

「... 咱是也很想留下來，不過恐怕會壞了各位的興致，倒是灰夜，汝就住在這裡吧! 相信這裡非常適合汝的」銀月雖然是露出微笑的，但牠的笑臉卻微微的散發出一股異樣的氣息，灰夜與部分的獸看的出來牠是在逞強，儘管表面上看不太出來，也許長期的孤寂導致牠的心靈有些空虛。

「那就留下來吧，銀月?」小虎一臉希望銀月能夠留下的樣子。

「嗚…」銀月似乎已經很久不曾體會到這種感覺了，牠不禁覺得有些欣慰。

「銀月，你就留下來吧?」諾雅，凱姆與月尾三個於一旁觀望，牠們也露出一臉冀盼的深情。

「...既然汝等都強烈的渴求了，那麼咱就再留一會兒好了」

「太好了!」小凔看來非常的高興。

「不過...」銀月好不容易終於妥協了，但牠似乎想再說些什麼。

銀月以行動代替言語，牠再次緩步的走向小凔，這次牠散發出來的感覺明顯的與在屋內時的不同了，流露出的似乎是一股溫情? 與滿懷的欣喜，但表情上依然不怎麼有變化。

「嗚… 不是又要用那招吧?」小凔有了方才的經驗後顯得有些害怕，但心裡卻有種莫名的渴望。

「不...要...」小凔結巴的說著，但銀月還是持續靠近。

「嘎!!」在場的獸都對於眼前的景象感到驚訝。銀月深情的用後腳站立，兩前肢伸過脖子抱住了小凔，但由於銀月的體型太大了，小凔這樣直接被銀月給壓倒，看上去就好像小凔整個被撲倒一樣。

「銀月是要吃了凔藍嗎?...」於一旁的月尾驚訝的問，牠看來不太明白的樣子。

「不是，這你之後就會懂了」黑倫回答。

「謝謝汝...」銀月深情的抱著小凔，牠內心較為柔弱的一面顯現了出來，牠溫柔的舔了小凔的臉一下並露出一絲溫存的感覺。

小凔於瞬間感覺全身酥麻，溫熱的感覺從全身傳來，牠不禁害羞的臉紅了。

在旁邊看的灰夜，小虎，白托，黑倫與碎風各個也都臉紅了，並且轉過頭去避免再看到如此難為情的畫面，至於幼獸們則是不太了解發生了什麼事。

「好溫馨啊~」諾雅說道，牠或許明白一些吧。

「是呀~」凱姆雙手抱著頭用著溫柔的眼神看著牠們的互動。

「好...了啦，銀月」小凔害羞的掙扎著，但牠心裡卻又很想直接放棄掙扎。


此時銀月的臉上洋溢著無比溫柔的笑容，自從相遇灰夜到現在瓦倫多的獸們，牠的心境產生了不少的變化，畢竟不論是誰也無法永遠獨自承受著孤寂感，是誰也會感到寂寞，是誰也需要陪伴。

想必此時的牠再次體會到了許久都不曾感受過的感覺吧。

「羈絆，是吧?...」銀月心想著。

「........」


                                           --未完待續--

----------


## Norya.Polaris

哇塞阿寂OWO~
你把我和凱姆的對戰描述的超級生動的~!!
凱姆和月尾也好強阿~~
感謝月尾幫我療傷~>W<~XD
真期待之後的圓桌武士考試呢OWO!我一定會加油的XD(??)
銀月真的好強大阿XDDD
至於後面那段~~~
雖然不太明白還是裝明白了XD(<--甚麼鳥)
看來我和凱姆很有默契呢XD
黑倫的回答似乎很常聽到XD這你之後就會懂了XDDD
寂寞呀....習慣了寂寞還是會感到孤單的呢~有伴陪著當然是最幸福的啦~
阿寂加油喔!!OWO/
期待ING

----------


## 黑倫

小寂的小說出現了
再次出現生動刺激的戰鬥畫面了
而且我也出現了
沒隻獸能力也非凡
銀月跟小凔的感情真的超好的不論哪裡
小寂 加油     我期待下一集喔~
OwO

----------


## 凔藍

敝龍跟哥哥的感情是很要好的>w<  (?
感覺這超出要好的程度了
戰鬥方面寫的也很好阿0w0
哥哥不能離開www

----------


## 狼の寂

晚風捎來了些許的涼意，悄悄的，舒適的，無不讓獸感受到一股愜意的氛圍。

此時正值落日時分，浮耀著金光的夕陽即將告白天邊，為一天的勤奮辛勞劃上最後的休止符。

看著那浮動，閃爍著金黃色光芒的夕景映入眼簾，心中不免有些感慨產生，不久後這幅光景也即將消逝，而準備接替的是那令眾獸期盼，蒼淬皎潔的月夜，這是一天的另一齣重頭戲。

夜晚正是許多獸最為活躍的時候，夜晚的涼意帶來一股舒適感，徐徐晚風搭配那高掛於天邊的明月，幽然靜溢的夜色無與倫比，無不令眾獸傾醉，此時可說是一天中最為恬靜的時刻。

此刻位於瓦倫多主要幹道上的是銀月，灰夜與其牠在諾伊姆所遇到的獸，牠們一同朝著目的地 — "亞坎斯"，瓦倫多的集慶同歡之地前進。

所有於瓦倫多內重要的喜慶，慶典都於此舉行，這裡擁有廣大的腹地，放眼望去只看到四周遍佈青草與蓊鬱的樹木，似乎沒有什麼特別的地方。

這塊腹地的中央有一塊圓形的地看起來異常的顯眼，上頭看不到半點草木生長過的痕跡，表土甚至還有些焦黑，看來應該是燃放營火的所在了。

銀月才剛到亞坎斯就懶散的往一處嫩綠的草地上一癱，就直直趴在那邊，整隻狼似乎訴說著 「咱不想動，咱要休息」一般。

奇異的是儘管現在正值秋天，這裡的草地與樹木卻依然保持蒼翠的顏色，飽含水氣的草地柔軟非常，有如天然的床般舒適。

這裡彷彿一年四季都如同春天，這讓銀月感到格外的舒適，也讓牠有些懶洋洋的。

四周雖然已經有不少的獸到場並開始為慶祝會而準備了，但卻依舊遵循著輕鬆的步調，因此氣氛未能熱鬧起來。

在場不少年幼的獸一看到一片廣大翠綠的草地便興奮的開始奔跑並嬉鬧了起來，牠們相互追逐著，玩得不亦樂乎。

銀月抬起了頭，看著這幅光景的牠默默的露出了看似愉悅的神情，看著年幼的獸各個充滿了活力，想必牠也打從心裡感到欣慰。

「等一下想必會很熱鬧的呀~」黑倫的聲音從銀月的後方傳來，之後牠便很自然的走到旁邊並坐了下來。

「是呀...」銀月回答，牠的臉上露出了不知該說是惆悵還是怎樣的表情。

忽然，颳起了一陣冷冽的風，冰冷的空氣頓時滿佈整個亞坎斯，讓在場的獸們深深的感受到了一股涼意，覆滿冰霜的冬天似乎也近在咫尺了。

「看來冬天的也不遠了呢~」銀月以輕鬆的口吻說著。

「是呀，天氣也越來越冷了...」碎風與其牠獸紛紛感受到了直逼而來的涼意。

「就先忍耐到營火升起來為止吧」小虎雙手閉合並放近嘴邊吐了口氣來取暖。

「嗯…」

「哈啾~」幾隻年幼的獸打了噴嚏，看來是有些著涼了。

「大家別感冒囉~」碎風擔心牠們會著涼。

「哈啾...」凔藍也打了一個噴嚏，同時，有股火燄從牠嘴裡冒了出來，看來自從牠上次跟銀月接觸之後似乎就獲得了能夠吐火的能力，但好像還不大會控制。

有些怕冷的凔藍為了取暖而蜷縮了起來，牠的尾巴也些微的顫抖著。

在一旁的銀月看到了之後先是笑了笑，接著緩緩的起身並從後方走近凔藍，突然一個動作就將其壓進自己溫暖的懷裡。

「嗚…」被壓倒的凔藍只突然感受到一股暖意與莫名柔軟的觸感，牠一轉頭才知道是銀月用自己的體溫來幫牠取暖，此時的牠臉頰不禁紅潤了起來。

「嘎... 你做什麼...」

「小凔，會冷嗎?」凔藍的耳邊傳來了銀月細柔的話語，牠還隱約感覺的到銀月的嘴在牠耳旁吐出的熱氣。

「啊…」銀月的體溫異常的高，相較於這般溫度下特顯舒適。。

「那就... 這樣吧」閉起眼睛的銀月靠的更緊了，同時，牠的臉也進一步的貼緊在凔藍的臉上。

「嘎...」瞬間，凔藍全身緊繃的抖了一下，牠動作僵硬的用眼角餘光看著銀月。

「嗯… 怎麼了嗎?」銀月的聲音依然很輕細，牠輕輕的用前肢摸著凔藍的頭。

「嗚…沒事...」凔藍的臉顯得非常紅潤，此時的牠似乎開始有些頭昏。

「你們的感情可真好啊~」突然從後方傳來小虎的聲音，牠看著依偎在一起的牠們說道。

「有嗎?」銀月對著小虎輕輕的笑了笑。

「才...才...才沒有呢...」凔藍有些口吃的辯道。

「明明就有~」在一旁的白托附和，感覺有點像是故意的。

「嗚… 才沒有呢」小凔的臉明顯的更紅了。

「小虎也想要一起來嗎?」銀月的話聽來似乎別有意涵，牠的眼神也擺明了是在暗示著什麼。

「嗯... 我就不用了」小虎露出了苦笑。

「小凔，會冷要說喔」銀月將前爪放到了凔藍的頭上，蹭了牠的頭幾下。

「嗯，嗯…」小凔也只是任由銀月摸摸自己的頭。

不久後，幾隻獸也緩緩的來到了亞坎斯，其中也有幾個熟面孔牠們帶來了許多食飲，慶祝會似乎正準備要開始了。

「看來大家都到的差不多了，那麼就正式開始慶祝會吧!」剛到會場的約莫爾囑咐著。

「開始升起營火吧!」站在約莫爾身旁的斯冰菊發出命令。

「啪~」一道清脆的聲響傳出，此時突然有獸彈了指，接著位於中間的那塊地便燃氣了熊熊烈火。

 艷麗的藍青色火燄瞬間從地面冒起，直衝天際，途中還不時的噴濺出火花。 

「哇嗚...」不少年幼的獸紛紛出聲讚聲，由於眼前的火燄非常特別，看起來極為的炫麗，大家都看得目瞪口呆。

緊接著又傳來了一次彈指聲，於此瞬間藍青色的火燄中蹦出了鮮艷的紅色火苗，兩種顏色的火燄相互交融在一起，看起來美麗極了!

「艾維斯,做的好喔」約莫爾開心的吆喝著。

不少的獸轉頭看向後方，站在後面的是先前擔任禁衛軍一職的艾維斯。

「冥 . 夜火」突然一個聲音傳來，接著只見一股明媚的綠燄出現，並跟中央的營火混合在一起。

「是凱姆嗎?」諾雅又驚訝又興奮的看向凱姆的方向，而此時的凱姆仍然持續從嘴裏吐出綠色火燄。

「好厲害喔!」諾雅露出了欣羨的神情。

「既然如此，那咱也稍微來裝飾一下好了」輕細的話語悠悠的從後方傳出。

「寒霜冰魄」

剎那間，一團奇異的藍色物質突然出現於營火中，它呈清澈的湛藍色，外觀有如火燄般不停晃動。

很明顯的，那團物質與火燄有所分別，從它所發出的光芒可以辨別兩者，它所發出的光芒是純潔的，閃耀的，彷彿可以從中透視出什麼似的。

「這... 這是?」 一旁的艾維斯看得有些入迷。

「這是咱將己身一部分的力量形象化之後的產物，僅僅是一個表象，其本身並不蘊含任何能量，亦不帶有溫度。」
於後方的銀月緩緩的解說著。

「原來是這樣啊，那還真是厲害呢~」碎風看來有些仰慕銀月的樣子。

「哇嗚...」 眾獸紛紛發出驚呼，看得出牠們眼前的景象有多麼的絢麗奪目。

「既然營火都已經升好了，那麼就儘管開始慶祝吧!」

「這裡擺放的是本次招待的食品，大家可以儘管吃沒關係啊~  」約莫爾大聲的吆喝，看得出來牠非常的開心。

在營火的另外一段不知何時已經擺好了幾張非常大的桌子，上頭擺滿了各式各樣的食品，飲品，似乎都是由各種水果所製成的。

「哇~ 沒想到水果竟然能做出這麼多道菜呢!」灰夜看著桌上為數眾多的食物，牠露出既開心又訝異的神情。

「是呀，瓦倫多可是擁有許多廚藝高強的獸在呢~」斯冰菊笑著答覆。

「大家就不用客氣，儘管吃吧!」約莫爾倒了一些濃烈的蒸餾梨子酒進酒杯裡，牠舉起酒杯大聲的吆喝。

「呦~ 喔!」眾獸也開心的回應。

「有酒助興怎麼能玩得不嗨呢?」白托不知道在何時就拿起了兩杯酒並大口大口的喝下。

「那麼今晚我們就不醉不歸囉」伊斯喝道，牠正拿著一個裝滿了酒的杯子，準備大口暢飲。

「當然啦~」碎風也豪邁的倒起了一大杯的葡萄酒。

「赤月也來一杯吧?」碎風遞過一杯蜜桃酒。

「那好，謝謝囉」赤月接過後立即喝了一大口，一臉爽快的樣子。

「黑倫，灰夜，你們也來一杯吧?」伊斯看見牠們還沒開始倒酒便好意的詢問。

「我... 有點不太想喝耶，但既然日子這麼難得，那我也稍微喝一杯好了!」

「幫我倒些芒果酒吧，謝謝」黑倫說著。

「我也想啦... 可是這個形態有點不方便」一直以來都是以狼形態活動的灰夜回答。

「你可以轉換為獸人態吶」

「來，小虎，這杯給你」

「謝謝囉」小虎接了酒杯。

「吶，我幫你倒在比較淺的容器裡了」伊斯體貼的幫灰夜倒好了酒並放在地上給牠。

「嗚… 謝謝，可是要我轉換的話有點不方便...」灰夜先是吱吱唔唔的，之後也開心的搖著尾巴並舔了一口酒。

「銀月呢? 要不也幫牠倒一杯呀?」碎風突然想到銀月還沒喝酒這件事。

「我看，還是別打擾牠吧，嘻嘻…」黑倫說著卻不自覺的笑了一聲。

「對呀，牠們現在正開心呢」小虎的笑容看來有些溫馨。

「嘛，好像也是，那就讓牠們獨處囉，呵呵」伊斯看著銀月的方向，不由得的笑了。

「話說，這到底是何時開始的呢?」灰夜對於眼前溫馨的景象感到好奇。

「哈哈，我想這只有問牠們才知道了吧?」碎風似乎沒有太意外。

「真是的，害我也開始覺得有個伴不錯了」赤月看來有些憂愁的說著。

「哈哈，你在說些什麼呀? 牠們還不是那種關係吧?」伊斯拍了拍赤月的肩膀笑道。

「既然現在在慶祝，那就別想那麼多了吧」灰夜舔了幾口酒之後說。

「也是啦，不過牠們感情可真好呢」剛剛不知道拿著酒杯跑去哪的白托這時突然冒了出來。

在營火的前面，銀月與凔藍的身影顯得異常顯眼，親匿在一起的牠們讓不少的獸投來關注的眼光。

「那，我們也去跳舞吧!」於一旁小虎提出了個有趣的提議。

「這提議不錯啊，營火前面似乎很熱鬧呢」黑倫也贊同這個提議。

「在那之前，我們先乾杯吧!」伊斯抓起了酒杯並往前舉。

「說得也是，乾杯~」大家紛紛拿起了酒杯並一口飲盡。

白托才剛喝完酒就立刻衝進了群獸聚集的營火前，開始胡亂的跟著跳起了舞，看得出來牠酒喝多了，精力異常的旺盛。

「我們也去吧!」伊斯抓起了一塊蘋果派並大口大口的咬著。

「啊，真甜真好吃」伊斯看來吃的很滿足。

「走吧」赤月催促著還想拿第二塊的伊斯。

「嗚…」被拖走的伊斯有些不捨的回頭看向堆的像一座小山的甜點堆。

「放心啦，等會還有機會吃的黑倫邊笑邊看著這幅光景，同時也往營火前的獸群走去。

營火前的獸們一圈又一圈的圍繞著營火，群獸洋溢著無比的熱情，無不歡心鼓舞的舞動著，猶如有用不完的精力似的。


幽靜的夜顯托出了歡慶的喧囂，萬物於這一夜彷彿沒有停歇般，繼續鼓動著，感覺上像是度過了非常特別的一晚。

在這夜晚下所帶來難能的平靜與和諧，和往常的繁雜做出區隔，除了慶典的喧囂聲外，似乎聽不到別的聲音了。



「嗚...」在慶典中的銀月突然異常的抬起了頭並看向遠方，牠的神情看來有些怪異。

「你怎麼了嗎?」凔藍察覺到了銀月似乎有些不對勁便將頭轉向牠。

「風...  停止了」銀月若有所思的望向遠方說道。

「咦...?」凔藍看來不是很明白。

「沒事...」銀月的話聽來帶有些許的有些不安。

「沒事嗎?」凔藍不明白銀月到底是怎麼了。

默默的，銀月彷彿在低語著些什麼，但這次凔藍似乎沒有聽見。

「似乎正要開始了呢...」

在銀月那雙瑩綠色的眼瞳深處，似乎看得見牠那浮動不安的內心，牠的擔憂浮上心頭。

也許，冥冥中真的有些什麼事情正在醞釀著吧...


      --未完待續--

----------


## 小芸

耶耶終於被我等到拉＞＜（搖尾
阿寂的小說小說！（歡呼
沒想到阿寂跟小滄這麼曖昧阿哈哈（誤
感情好像真的很好呢＞w<
原來大家都會喝酒了阿...：3
害我好想喝喝看說〜（喂
好奇銀月到底感覺到了什麼〜
超級期待阿寂的下一章拉＞＜

----------


## 碎風

營火晚會看來很熱鬧呢 owo
小寂你跟小凔太閃了啦  ><
閃光穿透100% (??
沒想到我會喝酒啊   ((本來就會  ((被踹
我可能會把葡萄酒當水喝 ((極大誤
不知道是什麼正在醞釀呢  好好奇啊~~
期待下一章   小寂加油!!

----------


## 凔藍

來找找錯字, 但是不確定哥哥是不是打錯(?)
便燃*氣*了熊熊烈火-->起  (是嗎?
---------------------------------------
等等www!!
不是有幼獸嗎, 也能喝水果酒喔ww(重點錯誤
一點也不閃的閃光攻擊 (?
好像有大事要發生了, 真是期待 (不
哥哥加油喔~0w0

----------


## 狼の寂

風清月潔，群星閃耀，四周的景致無不讓獸深感靜溢的氛圍，寂寥，無半點聲響，突顯了夜的平靜。

在過完歡慶會之後，所有的獸紛紛拖著疲憊的身軀回去，玩得不亦樂乎的灰夜亦被碎風，小虎牠們帶回，只有銀月執意要自己獨自去四處走走。

風，不停的掠過牠的身體，牠以輕鬆的步伐漫步於瓦倫多中，此時的牠內心無比舒暢，面帶些微悅色，想必這般寧靜的夜晚是牠所愛好的吧。

銀月輕輕的躍起，跳到了旁邊的屋頂上。

輕細的腳步踩在瓦倫多看似整齊的房屋上，猶如微風般不帶有半點聲響。

高掛的月照亮緩步行走中的銀月，牠一身雪白，交雜著銀色的毛在月光下特顯鮮明，映照著月光的毛彷彿有股魔力般，跟明豔的月相形相合，看來十分特別。

但牠在月下的身影卻緩緩的傳來一股寂愁的氛圍，淡淡的，卻使獸傷悲，與四周的寂靜異常相合。

並非刻意，而是本身即為這般的存在，說什麼也無法脫離的是自己的命運，儘管百般的不願意。

拂過臉龐的風與高掛的月不知怎的，竟一點一點的勾起牠內心中封藏的記憶，原本以為一切早已淡去，如今卻發現自己不曾捨棄過去。

哀愁的氣息越顯凝重，此時，越來越慢的是牠的步伐。

過去的陰霾浮上心頭，儘管相隔已久，但這感覺卻依舊如夢魘般的詛咒，怎樣也揮之不去。

就在心煩意躁之時，後方傳來了數個聲響，而銀月似乎憑直覺就知道是怎麼回事了。

「銀月，你沒事吧?」於後方祟動的聲響中傳來了小虎的聲音。

「這麼晚了，你還獨自在外遊蕩，我們覺得有些擔心便出來看了。」碎風的聲音隨著小虎之後傳出。

「不過這裡的氣氛是怎麼回事呀?  感覺...   十分詭異。」這次傳來的是伊斯的聲音，看來大家幾乎都來了。

「還是回去吧，大家都在等你呢。」最後傳來的是黑倫的聲音，不過後方似乎還有一只獸是沒有說話的，至於是誰也就可想而知了吧。

「不，還是不用了。」
「讓咱靜一靜吧...」銀月輕緩的聲音彷彿訴說著牠隱瞞了什麼事。

「你，是不是有什麼事憋在心裡呀?」
「說出來會比較好喔」一群獸都很想知道是怎麼回事的樣子。

「事過已久，這是咱該獨自承擔的。」
「還是謝謝汝等的好意。」銀月自顧自的繼續邁開步伐，獨自緩緩的離去，而牠們也只是這麼默默的看著銀月離開。

「讓牠獨自靜一靜吧，相信牠有辦法自己處理的。」
「我們走吧。」一行獸緩緩的離開，看來有些失望。


「不堪回首的過去吶...」看著月亮的銀月低語著。
「怎麼在這時才又突然回想起...」
「......」


----// 回顧到距今約184年前 //----

一棵棵宏偉，雄壯的樹木出現於眼前，清幽的氣息即刻傳來，環顧四周是一片綠意盎然的森林。

森林的內部充滿著生氣，柔嫩的枝葉間時而透來清澈的陽光，鳥叫及蟲鳴無時無不充斥耳邊。

柔軟，青翠的草地以及爭相綻放的花朵隨處可見，穿過森林的清澈小溪也為了森林而不斷注入活水。

這裡是約伊茲，是一座美麗，並且容納了千百生物的偉大森林。

生活在約伊茲的生物們皆不受外在的紛擾，各自愜意的生活著。

無論是飛禽還是走獸，大家都仰賴著這座森林而生活著。

儘管非常微妙，但這座森林和其他森林之間似乎存在著什麼不一樣的地方。

「嘶...嘶...」一旁的草地傳來了聲響。

突然，一隻兔子從雜草中跳出並急忙逃竄，而就在牠的身後，一只狼也飛快的從草叢中竄出。

「不要跑」這只擁有綠瞳以及雪白，摻雜著銀色毛色的狼一臉興致勃勃的緊追在兔子身後。

「嘎...」

眼看就快要追到了，卻突然有個身影不知從哪裡衝了出來，以迅雷不及掩耳的速度直接叼走了兔子。

「嘿，那是咱的獵物吶」這只狼對於自己的獵物被搶走而感到很不是滋味。

「銀月，那是你自己動作太慢，怪不得我吧?」那叼走兔子，擁有一身灰白毛色的狼說道。

「不公平啦，亞斯，你可是擁有著風一般的速度吶」銀月看來有點為此打報不平。

那只雪白，摻有銀色毛色的狼名叫 "銀月.凱狄爾斯.法西姆"，是約伊茲中著名的狼群 — 法西姆中的一員。

而另外一只灰白毛色的狼則名叫 亞斯.薩爾達.堤諾伊，是僅次於狼群 —法西姆 的第二大狼群 — 堤諾伊中的一員。

「所以銀月的能力依然尚未覺醒囉?」亞斯一副覺得很新鮮的樣子。
「蠻奇怪的耶，都過了這麼多年了還是沒有半點即將覺醒的徵兆。」
「會不會其實你根本就沒有力量呀?」亞斯以一副有如看到奇異生物的眼光看著眼前的銀月。

「你不要亂說，咱一定只是還不到覺醒的時候罷了。」
「咱相信等咱覺醒之後一定會比你強的。」

「呵呵，那麼我就拭目以待囉」亞斯看來有些不怎麼相信的樣子，也許在牠心中是很看不起沒有力量的傢伙吧。

銀月與亞斯算是朋友，但亞斯常因銀月是法西姆的一員，卻又沒有力量而時常調侃牠。

生活在這座森林的獸們多半擁有能夠使用自然元素的力量，儘管如此，牠們依然平和的生活著，不破壞應有的秩序。

牠們不需攝食，只需仰賴空氣與水即可存活，就如同"修特伊亞"世界中的幻獸一樣，不同點只在於數量的多寡。

「欸...那個，可以放我下來了嗎?」被叼著的兔子看起來不是很喜歡被狼叼著的感覺。

「哼，真是無趣」亞斯隨口鬆開了兔子並且離去，而兔子也就這麼滾到了地上。

「這傢伙是怎樣啊...」掉到地上並滾了一圈的兔子站了起來，拍一拍自己的頭。

此時銀月將頭靠了過去並緊盯著兔子看。

「嘎...  你在幹嘛?」 兔子看著牠的詭異行徑覺得很奇怪。

「沒幹嘛」銀月笑了笑並伸出舌頭舔了舔兔子。

「別這樣，被你們狼舔感覺有點可怕...」兔子被舔了之後急忙退開。

「會嗎?  可是咱又不會把你吃了」銀月依舊好奇的盯著這隻體型比牠小上數倍的兔子。

「是這樣沒錯啦...」兔子拭去了自己身上的口水。
「但...你是不會懂的啦」

「是嗎?」
「好吧...」銀月歪著頭感到不解。


此時的銀月年僅23歲，算是非常年輕的一匹狼，但力量卻依舊尚未覺醒，這也是非常罕見的。

這個世界相對於 "修特伊亞"是一個名為 "穆爾歐尼"的平行宇宙，儘管距離之近令他們難以想像，但平時兩者並無法察覺對方的存在，兩者亦不相互干擾。

雖然當前這個世界當前看起來是如此的平靜，但一切卻又猶如假象般，冥冥之中似乎有什麼事正在醞釀著。


這個世界依舊正常的運作著，但就在兩年之後的某一天，事件終於顯露了出來，而一切也終於爆發了。

一支未知的靈長類亞種憑藉著強大的軍事力量以及超群的科技優勢，對約伊茲進行武裝征伐，他們乃一群自稱為是人類的生物。

人類為了掠奪約伊茲這塊土地的自然資源，以及為了剷除生活在這塊土地上，擁有強大自然之力的幻獸們，以防止未來對他們造成威脅，他們動員了大批武力以及軍事科技的力量發動了戰爭。

戰爭的規模之大令眾獸難以想像，戰場甚至波及了整個約伊茲，能夠戰鬥的獸們各個挺身而出，沒有力量的則紛紛逃離森林。

法西姆狼群與堤諾伊狼群的阿爾法，以及其下的數位貝塔為了此事件而立即召開了臨時會議，準備組織一只實力堅強的部隊進行抵抗。

法西姆之首 — 狼王瑟雷格，以及堤諾伊之首 — 狼王凱爾特 分別組織了兩隻狼群反抗軍部隊，準備展開抵禦人類的戰爭。

人類部隊一共動員了約75萬人組織成三支規模龐大的殲滅部隊，從這陣勢看來，他們似乎不打算讓任何一個生命活著離開約伊茲。

相形之下狼群所率領的部隊顯得異常薄弱，其中包含: 精銳部隊共僅狼 462隻，以及前來支援的鷹67隻，熊54頭，豹73隻與 69隻的老虎。

就算能夠使用自然之力，但數量的差距是如此懸殊，這樣不平衡的戰爭即將開打，即使明知會全軍覆沒，但依然必須站出來挺身對抗，因為牠們知道唯有如此才能貫徹約伊茲的驕傲與矜持。

全約伊茲上下皆瀰漫著詭譎的氣氛，大家都知道前往赴戰的結果最終必定導向滅亡的結局，但這也是無可避免的......

--未完待續--

----------


## Schak

辛苦小寂拉~~小寂的小說~真的真的真的好好看的說>//////<!!!!
小寂真的超強大的 :jcdragon-tail-faster: 
期待小寂的夏一章呀OwO!!!((被揍死X...X

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

一次看完七章真是暢快阿~

開始看出狼寂的寫作風格了

劇情張力也很夠

期待我家的王權者(迷聲：還沒決定吧，不要自己決定!)登場以及下一篇

----------


## 狼の寂

「咱也要一起去」得知要組織一支部隊前往抵抗人類，銀月理所當然的也想為了約伊茲而盡一份心力。

「絕對不行!!」一只雌性，面帶嚴色的貝塔出聲嚇止了銀月的要求。

「我也同意安雅的看法，不能讓銀月去，這太危險了!」另一只同樣身為貝塔，名為蘭玆的雄性表述了自己的意見。

「咱不管，咱就是要去」從反應上看得出銀月對於這件事表現出異常的堅持。

「我絕不允許，沒有力量的傢伙就該跟著逃離。」
「這是一場不歸的戰爭，去了就回不來了，又何況是沒有力量的你呢?」法西姆的狼王 ― 瑟雷格終於開口，想必牠也不想再有任何一隻獸為了這場戰爭而犧牲了，而銀月又是牠們的族群中相當特別的一個存在。

「就算沒有力量，咱還有牙齒和爪子啊，咱一樣可以戰鬥的」
「咱同樣身為法西姆的一員，同樣為生活在約伊茲的獸，咱也要為了約伊茲而戰。」銀月激昂的說著，但牠並不明白這場戰爭的危險性。

「你為什麼就是不明白呢?  你如果去了是會死的，這樣也無所謂嗎?」蘭茲有些受不了銀月的任性。

「既然約伊茲免不了走向滅亡的命運，那咱也要隨著它一同進退。」
「這不正是身為約伊茲，身為法西姆狼群的成員所應該有的覺悟嗎?」

「這....」銀月所說的話使得蘭茲無法做出辯駁，雖然不甘心但也無法說些什麼。

「你真的是這麼想的嗎?」

「嗯…」

「說得好」
「這才是身為一隻約伊茲，同時又是我們法西姆狼群的一員所應有的驕傲與矜持。」瑟雷格伸出了前掌摸摸銀月的頭，銀月能說出這一番話讓牠感到相當欣慰。

「但你要知道，如今的你不過是隻幼狼，力量也尚未覺醒，這不是你該完成的職責。」從狼王的語氣聽得出牠稍微放軟了態度。

「嗚…」

「你當前的義務是好好的保住自己的性命並逃離這裡，以傳承我們法西姆和約伊茲的意志。」
「你不認為這才正是你應盡的使命嗎?」

「找個適合的地方，重新建立一個狼群，並發揚我們法西姆的精神。」

「嘎? 等等......」

「我們法西姆的未來... 就交付給你了，銀月。」

「這是什麼意思?...」

「率領牠們，銀月，遠離人類...   不要重蹈我們的錯誤。」
「錯誤，只要由我們來承擔就好」瑟雷格的這一番話吐盡了牠的思緒，從牠的話語裡聽得出濃厚的情感。

「你在說什麼啊?」
「咱們不是應該打一場漂亮的勝仗，然後再在一起生活嗎?」

「銀月，這場戰爭的勝負再明顯不過了...」

「不對，不對...  才不是這樣呢...」銀月的聲音低溺而顫抖著。

「銀月!!  認清事實吧，拜託你別再任性了...」

「嗚…」

話一說完，瑟雷格立即做了一個動作，指示其身後的幹部將銀月帶走。

「白嵐，帶著你弟弟逃走，我命令你們立即逃離這裡，你不必參與這場戰爭了。」

「這...」

「將知識與技藝傳授給牠，白嵐，將牠培養成足以獨當一面的一隻狼，這是我所賦予你的使命。」

「可是狼王....」

「就當作....這是我最後一次領導你們，也是我最後的命令。」瑟雷格隱忍著情緒，牠做出了非常痛苦的決定，畢竟牠可是從小看著銀月長大的，銀月就有如他的兒子般，想必牠是多麼的不捨。

儘管百般的不願意，白嵐含著淚，立即叼起了體型尚未發育完成的銀月往群獸聚集的地方跑去。

「不要....」銀月的眼眶泛起了淚光。

轉瞬間，白嵐停下了自己的腳步，回頭看向狼王。

「既然如此... 咱們一起逃走吧，好嗎?」
「咱想要一直和你們在一起，不要去了吶...」一邊說著，銀月落下了一滴滴的淚水，這股深沉的傷痛無法止住，明知道不可能，牠還是提出了任性的要求。

「抱歉，銀月...  恐怕我無法答應你這個請求了。」瑟雷格不斷的抑制著內心的情緒，努力的不表達出來。

「我們必須戰鬥，必須站出來維護約伊茲尊嚴，一定有誰是要站出來這麼做的。」

「但不一定是要你們來啊...」

「但... 這就是我們身為有力量者的職責，同時，也是為了讓你們有足夠的時間逃離。」
「我們要讓人類得到教訓，讓他們知道我們永不屈服，儘管最後我們會壯烈的犧牲。」
「這也是我們所樂見的...」瑟雷格最後補上了一句。

「怎麼會...」

「快走吧...」瑟雷格轉過身去，不忍心再面對著牠們。

「不准跟來!!」

「......」

「要照顧好自己喔....」瑟雷格若似輕細的話語中卻帶有著沉重的氣息。

「我們出發!!」說完之後，立即牠率領其下的貝塔們以及其餘狼族的菁英前去與其他的戰士會合。

「不要... 」
「 不要離開我....」隨著那一聲的再會，無數的淚滴也跟著傾瀉而出，再也忍不住的是無法再相見的傷痛。

「嗷嗚嗚~~  嗚…...」高亢而短促，輕細而嬌弱的狼嗥聲隨著啜泣的聲音傳出，其斷斷續續的音節猶如哀傷的悲歌，深沉而富含情感，無不令在場的獸心碎。

「放開咱...」不斷顫抖的銀月不停的做出掙扎，企圖掙脫白嵐的嘴，但終究還是起不了什麼作用。

「銀月，你別再鬧了」

「快放開咱...」此時的銀月早已失去了理智。

「銀月!!  你給我收斂一點」白嵐終於忍受不住，大聲的斥責銀月。

「你又懂什麼了?...」

「你這傢伙...」白嵐惡狠狠的將銀月甩了出去，撞在旁邊的地上。

「嘎...嗚」

白嵐施力用自己的一隻前腳踩住倒在地上的銀月，力量的差距使得銀月連要掙扎都很難做到。

「我絕不會讓你去送死的。」白嵐看著銀月，表情十分堅定，一點也沒有動搖。

「這算什麼...」
「咱的命就算要送掉也是咱...」
「呃啊...」話才說到一半，充滿力道的一擊便重重的打在銀月身上，力道之大使其於瞬間失去了意識。

「銀月... 這是為了你好...」白嵐輕輕的叼起毫無意識的銀月，走向唯一安全的會合點。

「狼王，我會好好的遵從您的指示的...」白嵐的眼眶也不禁泛起了淚光，此時交雜紊亂的是牠內心不平的情緒。


------ 約莫一小時後 -----

在約伊茲東方，南方，以及北方的邊緣紛紛展開了人獸之間的戰事。

人類發動了他們的包圍網，企圖將整個約伊茲包圍起來再一同殲滅，但由於約伊茲的幅員十分廣闊，部隊又遭受到群獸的牽制，使得包圍網的西面出現了漏洞，這也替那些沒有力量的獸們製造了一個逃離的機會。

「大家加緊腳步，我們就快成功了!」白嵐率領著一小群，約莫數百隻的獸前往約伊茲西側，其餘的則是由其他留下的幾名貝塔帶領。

「碰，碰...碰」數聲巨大的聲響從遠方的另外幾側傳來，之後就從未間斷，看來戰爭已經開打了，此時白嵐的內心百感交集。

然而，就在牠們即將走到約伊茲的邊界 ― 柯達草原時，不知從哪方傳來了巨大的聲響，更有股風壓隨之而來。

「這...  好像有什麼接近了」
「不過究竟是從哪邊呢?」白嵐謹慎的望向四周，但除了一片原野之外，再也見不到其他事物，這讓牠有些困惑。

「該不會...」
「在上面!」白嵐驚然抬頭，牠大聲叫道。

數個奇特的巨型物體正以飛快的速度從天而降，而再往上瞧去，居然發現了數艘人類的飛行載具，看來人類是真的不打算收手了。

「小心，大家快散開!」白嵐激動的做出應變的指示，只是一切已經來不及了。

「啊... 」巨型物體撞擊地面，其撞擊能量之大使得不少的獸被衝擊波彈飛了出去，地面也為之凹陷。

這些物體的來到有如代表著象徵性的意義 — "再怎樣也無法逃離的，是人類的手掌心"。

「大家...沒事吧?...  咳咳...」撞擊使得四周塵土飛揚，能見度於瞬間降低了不少。

「這到底是...?」

群獸對於這些從天而降的東西感到不解，但殊不知這些是人類所發射的小型逃生艙。

在場的獸們似乎都尚未意識到即將發生的事，儘管如此，人類的腳步逐漸逼近卻又像是冥冥之中已注定好的，似乎是怎樣也無法擺脫的...


--未完待續--

----------


## 狼の寂

「銀月，銀月」
「你快點醒來啊，喂! 」
「銀月」

感覺就像全世界都在晃動，銀月的意識開始逐漸清晰，一個熟悉的嗓音也隨之傳來。

匆促且低沉的語調顯示出了該存在的焦慮，緩緩睜開眼睛，眼前只見那刺眼的白光，隨後一團模糊的身影出現在前方。

說也奇怪，才剛恢復了一點意識，就發現吹來的風中夾帶著濃厚的血惺味，一股強烈的燒焦味更是瀰漫四周。

「銀月，銀月」

聽到自己的名字不斷的被呼喚，儘管仍有些昏頭，銀月下意識的想要起身，但過了好久後才終於有能力移動牠的四肢，視線也才終於恢復正常。

「洛爾...  發生了什麼事?」視力恢復正常後銀月甩甩頭，看著前方的存在有些茫然的說著。

「我們遭遇襲擊了!」
「怯... 真沒想到人類能夠追到這裡來」
「人類追過來了...?」從銀月的表情可以看出牠有多麼的驚訝。

「也不完全是」
「他們從天而降...」眼前的這隻狼 - 洛爾頗感無助的說著。

「這味道是怎麼回事?」
「怎麼... 這麼難聞?...」 銀月皺起了眉頭，牠用前肢摀著鼻子，試著掩蓋住一些味道，但那股血的惺臭味卻是久久也揮之不去。

「......」面對銀月的問題洛爾沉默著，牠別過頭去，並沒有做出回應。

「該不會...?」
只見洛爾一臉沈鬱的樣子，牠什麼也沒有說出口，但銀月也大概知道了。

當下，銀月只先是一臉驚訝的愣住，過了一會兒才轉慌忙。

「... 白嵐，白嵐呢?」
「牠沒事吧?」等不及回覆，那顆忐忑不安的心使銀月四處瞧望，急切的尋找著那個身影，想必牠的內心是多麼的擔憂。

「牠正與人類戰鬥著呢...」

「什麼?」這一瞬間彷彿有什麼閃過牠的腦袋。
「與其牠幹部一起...」

「那咱們得快去幫忙啊!」
「不行...」
「不能去，那裡太危險了!」

聽到的當下銀月急得有些生氣了，牠不明白為何洛爾不去幫牠們的忙。

「你不也跟白嵐牠們一樣強嗎?」
「那你就應該加入戰鬥才是啊!」

「抱歉，恕我無法遵從」
「是白嵐將你託付給我的，牠要我好好的保護你...」洛爾只是看著銀月並緩緩的搖著頭，牠不知道還能夠再說些什麼。

「咱....」
在銀月剛要說些什麼的時候，一道紅色的光束從牠倆的後方快速閃過，撞擊地面的瞬間引發了巨大的爆炸。

「危險!」洛爾立即升起一道能量製成的護盾來抵禦爆炸的衝擊。

這突如其來的光束射到距離牠們後方約一百公尺外的地面，儘管離爆炸點有一段距離，這爆炸的衝擊還是十足的強烈，若沒及時做出防禦恐怕早已被彈飛得老遠的。

受到驚嚇的銀月瞪大眼睛，呆滯的看著眼前發生的一切，這一切好似早已超出牠的理解範圍了。

「剛剛那是...?」看銀月一臉驚恐的樣子，牠似乎還沒辦法完全回過神的樣子。

「人類的武器，似乎是射偏了...」
「怯...   那些傢伙..」
「你沒事吧?」

銀月沒有回答，儘管牠想要開口說些什麼，但人類的存在有多麼的可怕，這點只於一瞬間就傳達到了牠的心裡。

然而，僅在下一秒，銀月抓到了一個空檔，牠拔腿就跑，讓洛爾沒有反應過來。

「銀月，銀月」
「你回來呀，不要去，那裡太危險了!」
「銀月!」

這瘦小的雪白色身軀完全不理會那於後方的叫喚聲，此時的牠腦袋裡一片混亂，現在的牠完全只是下意識的跑了出去，如此而已。

絕對不是為了逃命，銀月立即展開了搜索，牠奮力的尋著白嵐所散發出的那一絲微弱的氣味跑去，此時牠心裡的擔憂如同沉重的大石，除了白嵐，再也沒有任何存在能讓銀月像這樣不顧一切。

「銀月!」
「不要去，那裡太危險了!」洛爾奮力的呼喊著，但銀月根本絲毫不理睬。

「應該就在前方了...」銀月心急如焚，牠管不了任何事了，牠很明白自己絕對無法失去白嵐。

「可惡...  那傢伙...」洛爾猶豫了好一會兒才決定追上去，而這時銀月早已離開了牠的視線範圍。

跑了一段距離，眼前的景象讓牠不由得停下了腳步，一具具獸的屍體橫躺在草地上，血液濺灑四周，有的甚至成了一具焦屍，四處傳來了可怕，刺鼻的味道。

「咱得快一點...」銀月心一定，繼續朝著那逐漸顯著的氣味跑去，前方的風不停的劃過牠的臉頰。

「白嵐...」
終於，銀月停下了腳步，牠不顧一切的朝向前方大喊著，儘管剛才全力的奔馳讓牠有些使不上氣，但內心的殷切轉化為一股動力，不停的促使著牠。

朝著呼喊的方向看去，四隻狼正被數個人類團團圍著，而一旁則陳列著數具死相慘烈的屍體，不論是人類還是獸的，這景象十分觸目驚心。

儘管相隔遙遠，但銀月一看就認出了那個牠最為熟悉的存在。

「白嵐!」銀月使盡全力的大聲喊叫著，牠心裡十分明白此時白嵐的情況有多麼危險。

「銀月?」
「不要過來!」
對於突如其來的叫喊，白嵐先是分神了一下，接著牠注意到了遠方的銀月，急忙使盡力氣的咆哮著。

「快跑...」

聽到的當下銀月凝神一看，這時才注意到了白嵐的身上有著幾處深淺不一的傷口，鮮紅色的血液正不斷從牠的傷口溢出。

「可是...」
銀月淌著淚水，心裡有著無數的不捨與不安，牠深怕再也見不到那對牠來說無可取代的存在。

「不要管我了!」
白嵐費盡力氣嘶吼著，同時伸出前爪掌來防禦持刀砍來的人類，牠的前肢也不斷的滲出血液，看得出此時的牠早已將力氣耗盡。

「銀月!」突然從後方傳來了洛爾的聲音。

「洛爾?...」
「你來的正好，你快去...」

「白嵐，小心你的後面!」另一個聲響使得銀月沒能將話說完，在遠方正與白嵐一起戰鬥的另一隻狼激動的叫著。

儘管聽到警告而急忙回頭看向後方，但一切也已經太遲了。

一聲清脆的聲響傳到了遠方銀月與洛爾的耳裡，緊接著鮮紅色的血液開始向外噴濺，人類那銳利的刀刃就這麼硬生生的從後方刺穿了白嵐的胸膛。

就算再怎樣的小心，但面對這麼多的敵人，又因為銀月的出現而稍微分了神，白嵐毫無防備的吃了這一刀。

「該死的畜牲，知道厲害了吧?」那偷襲了白嵐的人類顯得十分得意的樣子。

「不!」
隨著一聲怒吼，一旁的一隻灰狼奮力推開朝牠襲來的傢伙，之後迅速的衝向那痛下毒手的人類，並在他刀未來得及抽出前一口咬住了他的咽喉。

伴隨著強烈的憤恨，牠將那強而有力的下顎用力闔上，頓時銳利的獠牙刺進了那人類的咽喉，溫熱的血液濺灑四周，一部分流淌進了牠的嘴裏。

那人類付出了慘痛的代價，那灰狼隨即鬆開牠的嘴，鮮紅的血液不停的從牠嘴裏流下，一旁的人類看到後幾乎差點嚇昏了過去。

「骯髒的東西...」那灰狼不屑的把嘴裏污穢的血液給吐掉，看牠一臉險惡的樣子就知道牠有多痛恨他們。

挨了一刀的白嵐逐漸顯得脆弱，牠甚至失去了重心而癱倒在地上，這致命的創傷幾乎令牠喪失了行動的能力，牠也沒有足夠的力氣能夠再站起來了。

「銀...月...」
「照顧...好...自己...」白嵐咬緊牙根，使盡剩餘的力氣說著，牠的眼神傳出了強烈的恐懼與一絲的不安。

看著這一切就這樣發生的銀月早難以控制自己的淚水，牠哭得一蹋糊塗，淚水浸濕了牠的毛，牠不但憎恨殺害了白嵐的人類，牠也厭惡間接害了白嵐的自己。

「這不是真的...」銀月盡力的想說服自己眼前所發生的都不是真的，一切根本什麼也沒發生，但眼前的種種卻是再真實不過了。

癱倒在地的白嵐，這是銀月永遠也無法忘記的景象，白嵐那滲著血液的嘴角揚起一抹淡淡的微笑，當下虛弱的眼神就像白嵐僅剩最後的一口氣一般。

「只要...你還活著就好... 銀月」

但就在看了這最後一眼之後，那微弱殘存的喘息聲卻消失了，最後那身軀也失去了原本應該有的溫度，原本環繞於牠身邊的風亦於同時消逝殆盡。

白嵐走了，留下力量尚未覺醒的銀月一狼，最後牠的臉上居然是掛著那滿足的笑容，銀月更是無法忍住淚水。

銀月瞪大眼睛，這個結果使牠再也無法壓抑內心的傷痛，牠的情緒就這麼爆發了。
「咱不要...  咱不要...」

墮入了深沉的傷痛之中，一切的一切早已於頓時失去了意義，此時自己到底該何去何從?

「這些該死的畜牲，根本不把我們人類放在眼裏，看你們還能得意到什麼時候...」其中一個手持槍械的人類一臉不屑的樣子，他甚至朝著地上吐了口口水。

「去死吧!」
那人類朝著那剩餘的幾隻被包圍的狼開槍，一個奇特的彈頭從特製的武器中飛出。

幾乎快碰觸到了目標，頓時，那彈頭於空中炸裂，強烈的音波從之發散而出，範圍之內的生物內臟隨即被震個破裂粉碎，眾狼皆因此吐血而倒地不起，面對這突如其來的武器牠們毫無反招架之力。

倒地之後，隨之迎來的就是人類一連串的踐踏與欺凌，嘲笑聲更是不時傳出，儘管十分不甘心，牠們還是只能用憎惡的眼神瞧著那些踐踏著牠們的人類，牠們甚至想直接死個痛快。

「夠了...」於遠處的銀月在這一連串的刺激之下後再也忍受不住。

牠怒視著，內心滿是對人類的怨恨，但自己的無能卻讓牠別加痛恨。
為什麼自己沒有力量?
為什麼無法守護重要的東西?

突然間，內心彷彿有什麼東西突然湧升而出，一股力量傳到了牠的全身。

「銀月?...」一旁的洛爾突然察覺到了銀月的異常，對於這現象牠也是不知該如何解決。

銀月全身的毛頓時翩然飄逸了起來，牠的四周出現了淡藍色的光芒，原本瑩綠色的眼曈頓時覆滿純淨的藍色光芒，一股寒冷的氣息亦從牠的身體散發而出，遠達數百米外的人類那邊。

「等等...怎突然變得那麼冷?」人類們似乎無法適應這溫度的驟然改變，紛紛縮成了一團。

「呃啊...」
洛爾只聽到一陣慘叫聲，急忙回頭一看卻發現銀月竟然出現在那些人類的旁邊，而那些人類卻一個個的早已被撕裂。

不敢置信於眼前景象，洛爾急忙看向自己的身旁，而銀月早已消失了蹤影。

「牠是怎麼...」洛爾冒了幾滴冷汗，牠根本不知道銀月到底是怎麼了，或者是怎麼辦到的，只覺得眼前的景象十分駭然。

「砰，砰，砰!!」遠方突然接連傳來了數十聲爆炸聲，方向似乎是森林的東方。

「是狼王牠們的方向，牠們應該也撐不久了...」洛爾不敢再多想下去了，狼王為了牠們爭取時間，此時應該要趕快帶著銀月一起逃跑才是。

「銀月!」
「銀月?」眼前的景象令洛爾不敢置信。

銀月牠正朝向爆炸的方向走去，而詭異的是牠每走一步居然四周的地面就隨之結冰，那冰冷的氣息更是隨之加重。

銀月所踏經的地方皆一一失去了生息，花草無法忍受著寒冷的氣息而因此枯萎了，四周瀰漫著死亡的氣息。

「喂，銀月，你要去哪?」儘管洛爾呼喊著銀月的名字，但卻依舊得不到回應，看來銀月早已沒了意識。

「嘎...」洛爾豁然察覺四周變得有些陰暗，抬頭一看才發現了天空的異象，這時竟然烏雲密佈，且還傳來陣陣雷聲，天空的烏雲甚至呈現出了一個漩渦狀，看來要發生什麼大事了。

「這天氣...  到底是發生什麼事了?」
在洛爾還在錯愕的時候，在銀月前方居然出現了一團黑色的巨大物體，四周還產生了些雷電。

這是空間扭曲的現象，因未知的因素而出現了這個現象，甚至還出現了一個短暫的空間裂痕，也可以說是一個"奇異點"，似乎可以透過這個裂痕往返於異空間之中。

由於是空間的扭曲現象所產生的空間裂痕，它內部強烈的重力場不斷的吞噬著四周的一切，一切都會被撕裂成無數的微小粒子，最後消失殆盡。

理所當然的，洛爾並不明白眼前所為何物，牠只知道那是未知的事物，而深不見底的黑色，四周的閃電，以及不斷吞噬四周的一切，這讓牠對此產生了些畏懼之心。

但牠卻發現了一件事，那就是銀月正往那東西的方向走去，再繼續下去想必會就這麼的相會，銀月也會就這麼被吞噬進去，而牠必須阻止這件事的發生。

這次，洛爾不顧一切的衝了過去，牠再也不要像剛剛一樣無法阻止悲劇的發生，牠必須保護銀月。

突然，一顆巨石受了引力的牽引而從旁邊迅速的飛了過來，洛爾根本來不及閃躲即撞上了巨石。

「呃…」洛爾於瞬間失去了意識，牠就這麼隨著巨石被那裂痕給撕裂並吞噬了進去。

不久，那意識消散的雪白身影，亦消逝於眼前的巨大裂痕裏，唯一的不同是牠仍保有完整的身形，而那裂痕之後也隨之消失。

「瑟雷格...  白嵐...」於未知的空間裡，意識未清醒的銀月叫喊著那些存在的名字，清澈的淚水於這時流淌了下來...


--未完待續--

--分隔線--

好不容易才終於把進度趕了出來
抱歉拖了這麼久吶...  OAQ
這章是真的構思了很久，內容也改了很多次才算是勉強滿意

總之呢...
希望大家會喜歡這一章喔  > A <

----------


## 藍尼

哦哦~新章節出來了 :wuffer_laugh:  ((因為記性太差還得去看前面幾章來恢復記憶XD

這章寫得很好呢，情感頗到位的，銀月的過去真是令人心疼啊 :wuffer_bawl: 

繼續期待後續囉www

----------


## 狼の寂

[漫如永恆的漂泊著，在不見底的黑暗空間中，只見一道純淨的光芒倏然發出，迎向那雪白色的身軀。

無比的安詳、寧靜與溫暖，是牠此時的感受，即便意識尚未清醒，但感覺也越是強烈。

為光之牽引，牠漸漸飄離了那黑暗之地，取而代之的是，一個佈滿光明的世界。]

「銀月!!」突然驚醒的灰夜呼喊著銀月的名字，當前的奇怪夢境令牠有些愕然。
急忙望向四周，這時牠才終於放下心來。

「原來是夢吶...」灰夜嘀咕著。
夢中那瘦小的雪白色身軀毫無疑問，絕對是銀月，但對於自己為何會夢到這個讓牠深感困惑。
搔搔頭，決定忘了這個夢。

起床後的第一件事即是梳理自己的毛，灰夜細細的用吻及舌頭打理著身上的亂毛，直至整齊後牠才站起了身子。

一個愉悅的聲音隨之傳來，灰夜舒服的伸了個懶腰，滿心期待的牠愜意的迎向了早晨，眼角還因打了哈欠而掛有一絲淚滴。

數個月過去了，自從那次月夜下的分別，灰夜等獸已有好一段時間不曾見到，甚至是聽聞銀月的消息，牠就這麼一去不回。

儘管有些擔憂，但牠畢竟是王權者，牠們相信銀月是不會碰上什麼麻煩的。
就這樣，日子一天天的過去，雖然過得十分愜意，但久了似乎有些乏味。

在這段漫長的時間裡，灰夜早已融入了當地的生活，每天不斷的學習，對於這個世界也總算是有些瞭解了。
然而至今牠的身世也還是個不解的迷。

「叩叩叩」忽然傳來了一陣敲門聲。
如此的一大早就有賓客來訪，懶洋洋的灰夜甩甩頭，接著緩緩的前去應門。
見是小虎，灰夜不以為然的寒暄了幾句，但卻從小虎的口中探聽到了一個有趣的情報。

「騎士與其以上資格的考試大會?」灰夜突然提振了精神，新鮮的事物令牠深感期待。

「原來有這種競試呀」
「嗯?」

「好像還挺好玩的樣子」灰夜開始打量起這件事情。

「不過到底是怎樣的活動吶?」灰夜盯著眼前的小虎。

「看來你不知道的樣子」
「那等我一下，我找一下資料」說著，小虎打開了背著的側背包，牠稍微翻了翻，接著拿出了一本書。

翻開某一頁夾層，裏頭的字句寫道:
— 所謂的封號是由皇族所流傳下來的階級制度，為的是方便獸才的發掘以及使用。
封號一共有六個層階，分別為守護者，准騎士，騎士，准聖騎士，聖騎士，以及擁有極高榮譽的圓桌武士。

守護者 — 代表意涵: 覺醒。  考取的條件: 犽爾偏差值必須達十以上。 是考取其他封號的基礎必要條件。

准騎士 — 代表意涵: 初階。考取條件: 犽爾偏差值需達十三以上。可以擔任守衛與其同階之職。

騎士 — 代表意涵: 進階。 考取條件: 犽爾偏差值達十五以上。 其能力足以勝任部隊隊長，以及上級衛兵長。

准聖騎士 — 代表意涵: 高階。考取條件: 犽爾偏差值波動幅度達二十以上。 其實力足以勝任軍團幹部，祭師長，以及禁衛軍。

聖騎士 — 代表意涵: 神聖。 考取條件: 犽爾偏差波動幅度值達二十五以上。

倍受崇耀之聖騎士可擔任村莊及城市之神官、甚至軍團長等職。

圓桌武士 — 代表意涵: 尊榮。 考取條件: 犽爾偏差值波動幅度達三十。

其乃戰士中之菁英中的菁英，主要職務為固守皇族所在地之禁衛軍。

圓桌武士共十二只獸，緊密與皇族接觸，是除去王權者外唯一能與皇族接觸的存在，因此，考試條件也極為的嚴苛。

除了犽爾偏差值的波動範圍需達三十外，尚需擁有過獸的智慧、氣度、以及勇氣。

具備以上三個條件後，仍需能與王權者對峙撐達一分鐘，以及接下任一王權者的三招，其條件能做變動。

死亡或無法達成目標則將永遠失去考取資格，不得轉圜。—

「以上差不多是書籍中記載的資訊，看，在這裡。」小虎朗誦完後用手指著書中的一段文字。

「另外，由於每隔十五年才會舉辦一次考試，而且同時王權者也會出席其中，牠們會尋找願意效法於自己的族獸，因此試場會十分的盛大唷。」

「通常考試為期一個月，過程冗長且複雜，但眾獸為了能夠取得一個封號，無不爭相參與，十分有趣呢。」看灰夜聽得入神，小虎也說得很起勁。

「其中也有不少的獸是想一賭王權者的風采啦…  呵呵」小虎說完，笑了一下。

「所以銀月也會參與其中的意思？」
「應該會吧，至少我曾經聽說有獸見到牠出席」
「不過... 根據描述，牠當時跟現在好像有些不一樣呢…」
「哪裡不一樣?」灰夜邊看著這本書邊問著。
「我有點記不得了...」
「總之，我是來特地告知你這個消息的。」小虎露出了個親切的微笑。
「大概就這樣，我還要一些事要處理呢，那我先走啦！」 小虎緩緩的收拾東西，接著揮了揮手，朝著門口走去。
「謝謝小虎囉，我會考慮看看的。」灰夜為小虎開門，接著目送牠離開。
「考試呀... 是時候去修煉了呢。」灰夜的心裡不禁嘀估，接著望向窗外。

在此同時，居於世界各地的獸們幾乎也都得知了這個消息，使得為數眾多的獸開始著爪準備，欲於試場展露頭角，就連瓦倫多的獸們也不例外。

另一頭:

 —— 位於遙遠的中央地區，王權者們開始集結，古老皇族召開了領導會議，為的是擬定與研討這場即將到來的考試，以及近期所發生的異象。 ——

「這次的召集還真急促呢」

瞧盼四周，於一個廣大幽然的空間中放置著一個碩大石桌，純淨的陽光從上頭的天然窗口灑下，蔓佈苔蘚的石牆上充斥著看似古老的圖騰，一個特殊的景象於眼前顯現。

在這個些微潮濕的空間中充斥著幾隻獸的身影，莫名的巨大的壓力籠罩四周。 

儘管如此，那端坐於石桌前的存在卻依然顯得沉穩，仔細一瞧發現，牠身上著有的那一襲衣縷似乎十分精細，做工之深顯示出牠的高貴。

清而不過飾，淡且實為雅。雖為如此，其衣不過為襯，雅秀之容令獸傾倒，德之馨香乃飄伴於其身。
以此述其貌，乃實不為過。況其氣之凜然、聲之顯勢令眾獸懾服。
問曰其為何者，蓋皇族也。

然觀四周，圍繞著牠的，則分別是掌管各地、負責維持世界平衡的王權者，其為王之威勢，也僅略遜於皇族。

「欸欸，亞麥羅還是一樣沒有出席嗎？」
「那傢伙還是老樣子嘛」
「伊萊爾，你不是跟牠交情比較深嗎? 你就勸勸牠吧」
「牠這樣我們可是會很困擾的」
「就隨牠吧，反正也不是什麼重要的會議」

「梅蘭德，就算不是什麼重大的會議也是得露個面的吧?」
「咱同意夕華雪的話，畢竟這可是皇族親自召開的會議。」
「就先別管牠了，我們還是先討論正事吧。」低沉穩重的嗓音顯得威勢，一眼瞧去，一隻叼著木製長煙斗的白色狼形獸人搔著下巴，緩緩的說道。

當其牠王權者聽到了牠的發言，便一一息了聲響，不再答話。

圍繞於石桌前的這些存在無一不散發出可怕的壓力，若細心凝神即可感受、甚至見到空氣的震動，而牠們一個個所散發出來的氣息都彷彿能夠抹滅一切的事物。

然牠們的神色卻不改其沉穩，言行之輕雅彷彿沒有受到任何影響，實在難以想像這是個怎麼樣的世界。

「這次召集你們，無非是討論即將到來的競試，還有是為了一些我們所察覺到的異象。」

「異象? 是最近的事嗎？」那位名為伊萊爾的豹形獸人問。
「是的，相信你們有些也有感覺到了。」
說話的這位皇族面容顯得十分淡然，語調之沉穩猶如擁有絕對的自信。

翻閱著厚重的書籍，牠從容的掃視書中之內容，不過一會兒就輕鬆讀完了一頁。

眼前的這位存在，儘管閱歷相對淺薄、年紀也相對的輕，但如此的牠卻擁有過獸的天賦與才能，知識量乃十分宏觀，謀略的思量更是不在話下，如此的牠是皇族中極為傑出的存在之一。

「拉撒路•雪麒」此乃牠的名諱，雖貴為皇族，但卻不見其帶有皇室的那一絲傲慢、輕怠，反觀卻十分斂直。

「伊萊爾，汝果然還是一樣遲鈍吶...」銀月淡淡的嘆了一口氣。
「我也沒感覺到有什麼異樣。」接著答話的是身旁一位身形相較有些矮小的存在。

從外觀看來，牠是隻羊形的獸人。

纖瘦的身材往往是牠第一眼給獸的印象，但殊不知隨後卻會被牠那清秀的外貌給吸引。

一身雪白的軟毛是牠的特徵，脖子上所繫的那粉色絲帶與玉令形成巧妙對比，無形中替牠增色不少。

「也罷，畢竟牠們並沒有能夠影響時空的能力，感覺不到異象也是很正常的。」 一旁那看似老練的白色狼形獸人再次開口，但這次看來是在思量著什麼事。

「所以所謂異象乃指時空之偏差?」梅蘭德抓到了重點。

「要這麼……」

話都還不及說出口，突然，圓桌的另一端傳來了聲巨響，接著一個鮮紅色的形體形體現身於此。

「嗯....」那存在先是看了看四周，接著緩緩走向圓桌。
仔細一看，那鮮紅色的形體似乎是隻龍獸人，但身體的四周圍繞著奇異的紅色物質。

這是所謂的幻能體，即是一種化身術，是透過力量的轉化而形成的可操縱化身，需耗費龐大的精神力以及力量才能做到，因此除卻王權者，僅有為數極少的獸有能力使用

「汝遲到了」銀月只是輕輕吐出一句話。

「唉... 而且居然不是親身與會。」伊萊爾嘆著氣。
「似乎有一段時間沒見了…」無視先前的話語，紅色的形體露出些微自信的笑容。
「至少牠出席了」名為梅蘭德的黑色龍形獸人淡淡的丟出一句。

眼見如此，儘管銀月顯得稍稍有些不滿，但牠還是轉而將精力專注於身旁的雪麒上。

「那，這次的考試，我想先確認誰會出席其中。」雪麒的表情依舊不改，似乎剛才的對話沒發生過一般。

在場的王權者們不發一語，只是些微的打量彼此，接著以眼神示意於雪麒。

「銀月，那你呢?」

露出些微微笑，瑩綠色的眼瞳悄悄的打量著雪麒，接著吐出了一句: 
「隨興唄」
「果然如此…」叼著菸斗的白色狼獸人淡淡的笑著。
「你難道不能有一次有個確切的回覆嗎?」夕華雪無奈的說著。

「好吧，知道了」
「那麼考試的部分先放於旁邊，接著討論前次的異象」雪麒闔上方才抄完的書本。

「銀月，你有甚麼看法?」叼著菸斗的白狼獸人將焦點著重於對面的銀月身上。

「嘛… 並沒有甚麼看法」銀月淡淡的說著。

「那…」

「只是突然感到一陣不安….」銀月隨後補上的話打斷了正要開口的白狼獸人。

「哎呀… 這下棘爪了…」
「銀月的預感一向很準的」亞麥羅用那黯紅的眼瞳瞧著銀月。

「其實我也沒感覺到其他的什麼，不過既然銀月都… 這樣了，那還是謹慎為上吧」拿起菸斗之後吐了口氣，白狼獸人緩緩說著。

「感謝兩位提供看法，我會回去與牠們思量結果的。」迅速流暢的筆法在雪麒開口前即結束，剩下只等墨水乾掉。

「此次的主題已經結束，諸位是否有其他事尚待討論?」

環視眼前的王權者們。

「看來是沒有」

「那麼此次會議在此告終，散會。」語畢，雪麒站起了身子往大門走去，碩大的們隨之開啟。

出現在門外的是兩名身穿特製盔甲的獸人，牠們即是負責保護 拉撒路•雪麒 安危的兩位圓桌武士。

雖說王權者所傳來的壓力極大，但這兩名圓桌武士似乎也絲毫不受影響，想必實力不容小覷，也因如此牠們才能擔當起保護皇族的工作。

「先走一步」話才剛說完，其中的五位王權者即相繼不見蹤影，他們的氣息也隨之消失。

「嘛… 走得真快」臨走前雪麒還不忘注意身後的變化。

「那我也先行告退了」白色狼獸人再次叼起菸斗，接著才轉眼也跟著不見其身影。

「呵呵…」隨著低沉的笑聲，那紅色的幻能體蹦的一聲，亦跟著消去了氣息。

「銀月啊，你也快點離開吧」步履輕盈，雪麒並沒有回頭，但感覺得出來牠語帶笑意。

「是的」銀月答道。

方至雪麒走遠，銀月才終於邁開步伐，途中牠不時回頭看向石桌，接著也如同其牠王權者，瞬間消去了身影，不但看不出是如何發生的，同時，也絲毫感覺不到半點氣息存在。


                                              --十四章完-- (下回待續)


---- 分隔線 ---- 

終於把十四章擠出來啦....  ('∀`)  (欠稿三個月....  ((眼神死 
最近就是一直忙於畫圖，所以才會拖這麼久才看到這4000字的進度(?  XD  (踹死x

好想重寫之前的章節吶.....   (表示不想看到黑歷史x

這次總算是把一些重要的角色都擠出來啦(?
看完文章後大家猜猜王權者一共有幾位吶w? ...  ('∀`)

至於先前寫的銀月的過往及其後續發展，詳細內容要到之後章節才會交代 XD
大家就...  慢慢期待吧w  (炸

好吧，大概是這樣
之後還會陸續讓一些角色出場，還請大家耐心等待嗷~  >A<   (其實咱太久沒碰還差點忘了先前寫過的一些角色....  

咱還會持續加強寫作技巧的，還請大家不吝指教(?

以上   :wuffer_grin:

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

喔喔～看起來那考試就很刺激～

眾多王權者都登場啦！！

沒想到雪麒是皇族阿～

期待下一章呢

----------


## 漆黑之獸

沒想到剛入狼樂沒多久就發現到如此驚獸的作品!!
一開始我只是看一下寫得如何。
沒想到一看就停不下來了!!
因此我熬夜不睡，一口氣全部看完!!
這讓我高興的期待下一章的出現 ♥ ♥

----------


## 狼の寂

天雷交煞，轟然巨響伴隨其中。
不時數道強光落下，天空強烈的怒意彷彿要摧毀一切似的，連這滂沱大雨也澆不熄半分。

在這般慘烈的天氣下，幾乎所有的動物不是連忙逃竄、就是蜷縮在窩中，強勁的雷聲嚇得萬物失魂，絲毫也不敢與天相違逆。
至於爾般以雙腿直立的獸們，儘管擁有眾多不可思義的力量，但在這天氣的迫使下也不免還是得退讓三分。

然而，一切似乎總是有些例外。

鄰近於瓦倫多的，是一片幅員廣闊的森林，而若再往西北邊移動些許，屆時，座落於眼前的，將會是令你驚嘆萬分的遼闊原野，薩伊魯大草原。

每當置身其中，出現於眼前的永遠是那一成不變的地平線，除卻位於西邊，那一旁的高大山脈以及身後的廣闊森林，眼前所見盡是綿綿草地，一絲一毫，沒有任何屏障。

而四時之景皆有所異，從綿綠的一片天地，到霜雪覆掩的銀白世界，這般循環生生不止，伴與四時推移。

然，遭逢此般天氣，再也不見那佇立的地平線，眼前所見盡是一片鴉然，不停打下的雨水更是模糊了視線，唯當天雷激落的那一瞬，四周風貌才勉強得以一窺，由此可見天氣之糟。


屏息凝神，雙目冷對，心中細細盤算著。

忽然，一道激閃，眼前白光乍現，同時那剎那，只聽見一道強勁風聲伴隨其中，遠早在雷聲傳抵之時，隨後方聞轟然巨響。

「瞬 - 風斬」嘈雜的雨聲中悄然響起低弱的嗓音。

隨後，一片草杆皆予應聲斷裂，原本好端端的，就這麼惡狠狠的被分成了兩截，瞬間被風颳走。

看上去，斷裂的痕跡意外的相當整齊俐落，就如同被利刃劃過般，絲毫不留半點額外的傷痕。
約略估算之，被斬斷的範圍僅達不過數尺，再遠即不見其造成的影響。

「不行... 這樣還是不夠」
「必須加緊些了....」 接隨而來的是一陣輕嘆。

在這見不著四周的慘暗天氣下，一只狼形的獸人佇立著，任憑雨水浸濕身心，原先一身海藍的毛也因而若似黑色，唯獨那泛著藍綠色光芒的雙瞳依舊炯亮，彷彿訴說著打死不退縮的氣魄。


望向見不著東西的天空，不知正想著什麼，同時不經意的打了個哆嗦。
雨無情，碩大的雨點不斷打落，傾淌過雙眼，讓視線時而模糊，時而清晰。

「再多一些好了」
「但....」心裡這麼想著，卻不禁生了些猶豫。

緊握雙爪並同時閉上雙眼，內心的靜溢使其精神專一。

剎時，幽黯藍光渾然，從雙爪絲絲透出，傾瀉的力量竟逐漸影響了周圍，而就在牠開口的那一瞬間，一切彷彿不同了。

「月之蝕」幾個字從此存在的嘴裡緩緩吐出。

那雙瞳所見，四周的雨絲不再驟然即逝，相反的，一切的一切都緩慢的猶如凝滯般，就是連施招者的自己都覺得有幾分不真實。

看著眼前的雨點並伸爪觸之，完美的滴狀在爪上扭曲、接著變形，正當牠想再次挑動雨點時，一切卻倏然傾落，就好像方才什麼也沒發生般。

這招式僅僅維持了約六秒，而接繼而來的卻是劇烈的頭疼。

陣陣的脹痛令牠險些暈倒，不得以之下只得扶著頭、慢慢的，勉強往草地一坐。

這裡的草地早已泥濘不堪了，甚至淹了幾吋的水，一屁股坐下，頓時只覺一陣冰冷酥麻，交雜與軟爛的觸感，接著淹著的水濕透了牠的毛皮，感覺十分不適。

「是副作用啊...」
「想也知道...」依舊攙扶著頭，還不時的發顫，只是嘆了口氣。
「但剛剛究竟是...?」頭部的脹痛讓牠無暇多想，只得暫時打消這個念頭。

"月之蝕" ，這猶如能將時間停止般的強大技能，是牠從月之力裡頭領悟到的，但相對的卻沒猜想到會伴隨著如此大的副作用，這也讓在爾後要使用前產生了些疑慮。

再次抬頭，約略瞧了瞧，天氣似乎沒有好轉的意思，這也讓牠多少開始擔心起自己的處境......

轟隆雷聲再次響徹雲霄，四周更不時就有激雷閃過。
強大的雷光震撼了眾生、浩然巨響一出，沒有生物不驚忙逃竄。
就這樣，這樣的天氣、這樣的大雨持續了兩天之久，造成的印象仍餘悸猶存，遲遲難以忘懷。


至於另一方面

就於幾先進行過的會議，皇族還是私下通會司掌東方峽谷一帶的王權者，龍帝-亞麥羅，希冀牠與牠旗下的成員們能夠暗中進行此事的調查。

儘管對於皇族竟然不是找上蒼煌而感到意外，但龍帝還是爽快的答應了。

蒼煌是皇族相當倚重的王權者之一，雖然很有自己的行事風格，但卻不改其對皇族的忠誠。
同時，蒼煌亦是王權者中歷練較深的，牠所博覽的知識幾近高乎牠們一籌，在王權者中佔有一席之地，是說話十分有份量的一個存在。

似乎是基於某些考量，這次皇族不是找上牠，而是退而求其次，找上亞麥爾。

龍帝 -亞麥爾是隻力量強大的紅色巨龍，牠所吐出的烈焰能夠焚燒大地，化大地為熾熱的煉獄。
可能是體型或是力量的關係，牠的個性十分慵懶隨性，甚至可能刻意表現出輕浮的樣子，但卻會傾心於感興趣的事物。

也許是個性上與銀月不對盤，銀月時常冷視甚至無視牠，而牠卻也很樂意迫使對方上氣。

實際上，似乎沒有誰親眼見過龍帝，因為牠總是以幻能體的形式出現，接著又馬上消失。
或許是因為體型的關係而不克出席，但牠卻也絲毫沒有想暴露真面目的樣子，只總是蜷於自己的地盤一帶。

然而，意外的，卻也沒有哪位王權者有這個興致去揭開牠的真面目，總是各行各的路，互不干涉。

這次，負責交涉的皇族是雪麒，透過精神聯繫的方式，雪麒謹慎的交代了亞麥羅各個事項。

其中，最重要的一點，也是唯一從中探知的一點是...

「不得讓銀月與蒼煌知曉此事」
「不計代價」

儘管有些疑惑，亞麥羅依然尊聽悉命，或許牠真的會不計代價阻止牠們干涉這件事。

「原因?」會得到怎樣的回覆，亞麥羅十分清楚，但還是...

「無可奉告」一如預期，冷冷地回覆傳來。

「哈哈...」心頭浮現一抹淡淡的笑意。

銀月與蒼煌是眾王權者中唯二能影響時空的，會令其調查此事，卻又不得讓那兩位知道，如此想來總覺其中有異，但也不可能從皇族口中得知原因。

或許是皇族早就知道什麼，而在考慮了牠們會採取什麼樣的行動下，皇族果斷決定隱瞞，如此思考才是較為正確的，亞麥羅心想。

過多的猜疑也許也有些不妥，在結束聯繫後亞麥羅果斷放棄了思考，轉而思考自己該做的有什麼。

或許是基於對部下的信任，亞麥羅僅指派其中的兩位進行時空的調查，牠要牠們在各地回報觀察的結果，而自己則負責做資料的分析。

「你們先休息吧，兩天後再行上路」亞麥羅囑咐。

「對了」
「記得避開銀月掌管的地區，那傢伙很多疑」

「屬下遵命」兩道聲音同時傳來。

看著眼前的兩位下屬，此存在僅覺得有股奇怪的感覺，似乎就是所謂的第六感，但疑惑之餘也不再多想。

蜷盤於峽谷中，一雙清澈黯紅的眼明顯帶著截然不同的氣息，古老、自信，只能如此描述之。

不知其欲往何處，僅見原本蜷於峽谷中的巨龍浩蕩一嘯，接著展翅、振翅，緩緩凌空。
那巨碩的翅膀招來強烈的風，甚至造成股莫大的壓力，使得一旁的其他存在寸步難行，只得使力以求自保。

搏扶搖而直上，只見那龐然大物速度漸次加快，接著一聲轟然，牠直衝雲霄。
朝某處去之，天空中的那一個存在，秉著一身的自信，翱翔其中令其深感自在。

隱約可見，廣闊的天空中閃爍著的那一對清澈黯紅
亦不時傳來陣陣宏然長嘯......



                                          --未完待續--

----------


## 狼の寂

這次的寫作咱開始嘗試起另類的風格
稍微了強化了場景帶來的感觸(?   (還是很菜

很抱歉，這次一拖就是拖了三個月才更新 (掩面
主要是沒什麼時間，加上.....
劇情好難想啊!!   (翻桌#
想這些腦細胞都會死一大堆.....  

很感謝你們的支持  qwq

咱預計學測過後，如果有上的話就把先前那些重寫過一次
現在看了真的會吐血啊啊啊.....  qwq   (現在一樣吧#

差不多是這樣了
那麼，再度下潛(?   owo

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

哦哦～第十五章出爐啦（（迷：遲到兩天了你

皇族直接委託亞麥羅調查XD

感覺皇族本身就已經掌握了啥情報似的～

期待下一篇

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  阿寂：

      恭喜出新章啦！這一章和往常一樣非常有看頭呢！不知道這匹神祕狼會是誰？本狼感覺他有可能是未來獸VS.人類對抗戰的要角呢！

      現在阿寂小說的氣氛就好像颱風外圍的下沉氣流似的平靜，卻是風暴來襲前的最後祥和片刻；希冀所有獸們都已經做好準備，讓可惡的人類四散潰敗！

      最後預祝阿寂寫作順利唷！

                                                                                                      北極凍狼    斯冰菊    摯書

                                                                                                                     103/9/18    21:07

----------


## 狼の寂

天色逐漸轉和，望向天空的那一禹，青一片、藍一片，交織與初濛升起的日色，豔冶，又不過於浮耀，鮮明的對比顯得十分的完美。

光暈至天際乍現，初黃、淡黃、接連一抹鮮豔的紅。

轉眼間，一道日芒忽焉射下，將原先籠罩著大地的黑暗，一絲不留的驅逐殆盡，一股暖意也於這時襲來，此時正逢破曉。

聳聳山巔連綿不絕，一片片青雲遼繞其中，壯闊之景乃無以言喻，放眼望去皆是如此。

這時，一陣長嘯傳來，尖潤而洪亮； 利用破曉之隙，於那險峻的山嶺間，一只雄鷹煞然展翅，迎著風，保有著那與世不同的孤高情懷，那泛冷的眼神睥睨著眾生。

新鷹出谷，凌然之氣是使鼠兔等輩懼然而膽喪，無一不掩穴而匿，見此，只由興盡而返，歸前仍不忘俯地一嘯，王者氣魄從中顯現。

風，伴隨著一股清新的氣味，有似初發的新芽，更比那剔透的露珠；感受那拂面而來的沁涼，純淨、自然，所行之處無不化育出一抹嶄新的綠意。

看向遙遠北方的一個狹長谷地，克斯姆，那是個鮮少生物會靠近的地域。
除卻那險礙的地形，不穩定的地殼以及炙熱的豔陽是主要的因素，再加上裡頭的地形十分錯雜，若是不小心迷失了方向，一條命也可能就此賠上。

不得不提的事是，克斯姆谷地東接一個名為亞爾若的遼闊森林，雖然看似平凡，但若談及規模，可遠比瓦倫多旁那處森林寬廣數倍；再者，大概也無獸不知，這裡常住著一位神秘的存在。

今晚是新月，由於力量的衰微，所以或許那存在不會出現。
話雖如此，卻依舊感覺得到牠時時刻刻觀察著這森林的一舉一動；冥冥中，或許就連最輕微的改變，尚如溫度、氣壓、濕度，更甚至是震動牠都能感應到。
牠是掌管北方森林的王權者，銀月。

接著，往深處看去。

在森林的中央座落著一池澄淨無比的湖水，渾然形成之勢使其享有明媚風光與無與倫比的自然景色，往往稍有動作乃能激起湖面一片激蕩；往之看去，那湖水澄澈宛若天上虹，欲窮其目，更僅見到皓亮雄渾的天光輝映與悠淡雲霞，經由反射與折射，它的美已難以掩飾，可謂壯闊非常。

出自於此，為了保存其妙美之勢，那存在創設了層結界，阻絕了可能來自外界的紛擾，乃讓眾生靈無法輕易靠近。

沒有獸靠近過、更別說要一睹其面目，這裡是牠，那存在的隱蔽住所，悠然間乃摻雜了些許恬靜適意。

然而，美往往只毀於一瞬間。

不知打哪來，一道赤焰竟從天而降，寬及數尺，其長與高亦無太大差異，大小若比一顆巨石，只是著了火、冒著大量濃煙，朝著這裡極速落下。

驚動了大地，隨著毀滅性的撞擊，湖面頓時發起轟然巨響，水被炸到了數十尺的高度，同時往四周濺溢。
即使是落入水中，撞擊那一瞬所產生的衝擊也使四下的景致倏然改變；塵土飛揚，混雜著飛散的湖水，眼前這般殘破的景象乃令眾生不禁唏噓，而俄而間，這宛如隕石的物體也就這麼下沉，險些直擊湖底。

結界瓦解了，由於這突如其來的撞擊，裡頭的景象這時毫無保留的收歸眼裡，外頭的生物更是藉此得以一窺這神秘的地方。

除了驚懾之外，乃沒有別的詞可以形容這些生物當下的感受，就是盼待前往那地已久了，也沒有誰敢踏足其中，只得暗中觀望，不知會有什麼事情發生。

「啵啵啵...」這時已回歸平靜的湖面貌似有了些變化。

「咳...」 一團黑色的身影在水面下越顯越大，最終碰的一聲浮出水面，隨之而來的是急促的喘氣聲。

雖然看不清其貌，但卻看得出來那奇異的身影正往湖邊游去，好似還帶著什麼東西...

離開水面後，其身影已清楚可見；拖著另一個看似是她的同類，那生物以雙腳直立於地，意外的是，竟看不著其股間的尾巴以及頭上的耳朵。

反倒是一身光滑的肌膚，上頭鮮少覆蓋著毛髮，似乎僅有頭部受其掩蓋；再往其臉上看去，訝異的是，竟也不見那凸出的吻結構，反倒是一個尖挺的鼻翼略顯顯眼。

這究竟是個怎樣的生物，貌似在此之前，還未曾出現於這個世界過，彷彿是另個世界裡所演化出與獸人相似的一種生物。

說著那不曾聽聞過的方言，以一口淡雅的腔調，但聽來似乎挺是焦急，她慌忙地看著那尚未清醒的同伴，頓時不知所措。

忽焉，數聲咆哮從後方傳來，那生物急忙轉頭，卻看見三、四張血盆大口，還有一對對凶煞的眼神在不遠處打量著她。

叫了一聲，那生物被嚇軟了雙腿，見此，不自覺地向後退了幾許，但她卻不知道這反而激起了獸性對於獵物的渴望。
一旦露出軟弱的一面，立即會成為強者嘴下與爪下的亡魂，這就是大自然的法則，就是在這獸人的世界亦是如此。

絕望的閉起了雙眼，不斷顫抖的身軀顯示出她的恐懼，因為她知道眼前的野獸三兩下就能用那些銳利的爪牙將她撕碎，因此就連掙扎的餘力也沒了。

在臨死前仍不忘保護同伴，只見她潸然淚下，抱緊著仍未清醒的同伴，想著也許能幫他擋個幾下。

過了一會兒，奇怪的是，居然沒有東西撲過來，反倒接隨傳來一陣野獸的慘叫、哀嚎聲。
出於好奇心，她睜開了雙眼，但眼前的這一幕竟是令她永生難忘的...

一隻巨大的白狼映入她的眼簾，而方才那些凶悍的野獸竟一身亂毛，身上還摻雜著些許血跡，牠們只連忙抽著跛腳的腿逃往他處，原先的凶悍頓時消散，只覺其殘敗非常，途中還不時哀嚎上幾聲。

「什麼時候出現的...」 眼前巨大的存在險些讓她喪膽，若牠張口，想必能輕易將她吞下，但奇怪的是，過了許久，牠似乎沒有這個打算。

眼神十分冰冷，當這頭巨狼與她眼神相對時，幾乎令她忘了呼吸，她能隱約的感覺到牠散發出的凶煞銳氣，凌冽、酷寒，彷彿不帶有半絲情感。

「居然是...人類」銀月緩緩的吐出幾個字，神情依舊冰冷。

將目光轉向一旁的湖，銀月稍微瞪大了眼睛，之後變回那看來缺少感情的臉。

「一個難能的祕境就這麼給毀了...」牠白了個眼，臉上浮現了些慍色，心裡也有些惋惜。
「是要殺了他們，還是要等上面的指示?」 回過頭來盯著眼前那對不請自來的訪客，不過銀月似乎不太感興趣，好像也沒打算殺了他們的樣子。

向前走了幾步，眼見只距那兩個人類不到一尺之隔，銀月的鼻子直接湊了過去，體型的懸殊差距倒是讓牠顯得有些不習慣。

那人類抖了一下，驚恐的神情仍未退散，眼前的存在如她就像怪物似的，恐懼直擊內心的最深處。

「雌性...」 銀月有些感到訝異，但也沒打算做什麼，轉而嗅向另一個倒在地上的傢伙。
「這隻是雄性，看來已經奄奄一息了」 將頭移開，銀月很想就這麼丟下這兩個麻煩。

見巨狼移開了頭，那女子才稍稍鬆了口氣，她不禁覺得自己十分幸運，看來眼前的存在沒有要傷害他們的打算。

「把人類留在這裡貌似也不大好」銀月想著。
「雖然探察小組應該也快到了，但一旁那些傢伙似乎不怎麼安份吶...」 望向旁處的林間，看得到有好幾對眼睛正一副興奮的樣子，覬覦著眼前這兩個來路不明的生物，銀月僅有些無奈的嘆氣。

「其實應該直接放生他們的，但或許留他們下來會有什麼用也說不定」
「一旦咱一離開，不下幾秒他們大概就被吃了吧」 越想越覺得麻煩，基於某些原因，銀月還是有點放不下眼前的人類。

「殺了倒著的那個好了，帶上兩隻有點麻煩，反正諒他也活不久了。」 
果斷走了過去，銀月有些不情願的露出了利牙。
誰料見此舉動，那旁的女子卻驚恐的擋在前方，就怕他受到傷害似的，不肯讓步。

低吼了一聲，看見這反應的銀月顯得有些不悅，見牠直接將女子往旁處推去，完全不予理會。
才剛被推倒，她又火速的爬了起來；銀月見狀，只得伸出腳掌將她壓倒在地，雖然將力道控制在最低，但那碩大的腳掌即使沒出什麼力也壓得她難受；接著一個張口於她眼前，銀月低吼著，這是個威脅警告的象徵。

基本上只作為警告性的目的，銀月諒她沒那個膽，而銀月本來也就不喜歡沒來由的殺生，更別提還是如此軟弱的存在。

原先以為可以成功嚇阻好省些事，沒想到她的臉上卻表現出異常堅定的神情，好似她篤定眼前那看來凶惡的巨狼不會真的動下殺手。

白皙的獠牙僅差了幾釐米即貼到她的臉上，滿是利牙的大口隨著呼吸緩緩的吐出些熱氣，幾滴唾液從牠的齒間滴落，眼前的景象十分駭然。

眼神對峙，僵持了幾秒，銀月總算妥協，牠移開了牠的嘴，只見牠一臉沒趣的樣子，算是服了她了吧。

「嗯... 那個...」
「謝謝你... 雖然你應該聽不懂」人類開了口，像是說了些話，並且稍微露出了點微笑。

雖然語言不通，但從她的表情看來，銀月猜想應該沒有惡意，反倒很像是在道謝。

哼的吐了一聲，銀月表示出不屑的樣子，但其實在剛剛那短暫的時間裡，牠十分欣賞那人類的勇氣以及不顧一切挺身而出的行為。

忽然
「......」 銀月的耳朵稍稍動了一下，接著耳朵整個豎起。
從牠的反應看來似乎察覺了些甚麼，只見牠一個轉頭，並且心神專注的像是在觀察什麼似的。

遠在數里外
一支直屬的小隊在某王權者的令下趕赴調查，但牠們才剛踏入森林，銀月就察覺到了牠們的存在。

雖然表面上看來是牠一開始就在等待的處理，但銀月總開始覺得有些奇怪。

「有十個」
如果是一般的事態處理，通常獸數不可能這麼多，往往是兩、三獸為一組調查而已；而這支小隊非但數量明顯不同，還都是以緊密的隊形筆直地往這個方向衝來，銀月心裡大概開始有些底了。

「這樣要咱不懷疑也很奇怪吧」銀月露出了個冷笑。

「直接帶走他們吧」銀月做出了個大膽的決定。

會這麼推斷也不是沒有依據的，倘若實情不如銀月所猜想的那般，那麼名義上那些負責"處理"的小組也沒有這麼快就行動的可能；照此推衍下去，其背後恐涉及其他王權者、更甚至是皇族直接派遣的可能，而這恐怕就是件大事了。

由於過去，銀月知悉人類這個物種，牠也知道只有牠原本所處的那個世界才有人類的存在；而這就是重點了，「人類是怎麼過來的?」，雖然在牠趕到後沒有立即思考這個問題，但也就僅有那幾種可能了吧?

想到這裡，牠立即中斷了思緒，銀月既然決定要帶走他們並釐清這背後的一切，銀月就不能讓這兩個人類死掉或是被帶走。

「越來越深入了呢...」
人類女子發現了銀月臉上的些許變化，原本還感到疑惑的，但後來的一切卻發生的太快，讓她根本還來不及反應就失去了意識。

銀月以迅雷不及掩耳的速度，僅在那女子眨眼的短暫瞬間朝她吐了口氣，緊接著就讓她全身癱軟，直接昏了過去。

小心翼翼的將他們用嘴給叼了起來，之後輕輕地含進嘴裡，就怕他們不小心被吞了下去，或是被牠的利牙傷到。

確定安置好了之後，銀月用牠的力量把自己的痕跡氣味抹除了，接著二話不說，朝著北邊全力衝刺，才不到數秒的時間，牠們早已離方才那湖有數百尺的距離。

銀月速度之快，就好似狂亂的北風，但牠卻更是迅速，同時也更為輕盈；雖然林木十分茂密，但牠卻依舊能以如此速度馳騁其中，就像能無視一切的碰撞般，實在是百般的不解。

////////////////

不到幾分鐘的時間
「咻～碰碰碰......」地面傳來幾聲撞擊的聲音。
方才步入森林的那支小組抵達了原先銀月所在的那座湖，但牠們卻沒料到牠們的目標早已離去； 東瞧西盼，牠們想找尋些線索，卻只見著了地上滲著的血跡，還有空氣中瀰漫著的那一股薄弱氣味。

「看來早就跑了」
「可是草上的痕跡還很新呢」
「沒用的，我剛剛確認過了，方圓百尺內沒有目標反應」
「所以照這樣看來，目標大概是憑空消失了」
「或是另有高獸把目標帶走了...」一旁有獸悄悄地補上這句。
「真可惡!!」
「那麼現在該怎麼辦?」
「有辦法追蹤嗎？」
「無法...」
「只好採集些樣本吧」
「不，直接回去稟報，不用這麼麻煩」這頭刻意拉高了嗓門。
「呃... 是」
數個聲音夾雜的討論著，很顯然牠們到此並非偶然，但最後牠們只得空爪而回，因此顯得有些氣憤。

迫於無奈，在隊長的帶頭下，牠們才停留沒有多久即再度出發，準備遣返，似乎除了目標之外並沒有被下達其他的命令。

////////////

「看來牠們沒有搜查的打算」
「怎麼搞的好像連整起行動都是機密的樣子吶」銀月嫌惡著。

持續前進，銀月沒有因此而停下腳步; 途中，牠的身形彷彿化為一道白影，左右穿梭、倏忽即逝，若非擁有出眾的眼力，就是銀月從眼前跑過，想必根本什麼也不會注意到。

低身、跳躍，高速奔馳下的銀月不但得應付種種天然路障，還得擔心嘴裡的傢伙，就怕出了個什麼事。
不知銀月欲往何處，只見牠絲毫沒有停下的打算，或許是欲前往其他據點。


隨著事態的發展，銀月所牽扯的或許遠遠超乎牠所能想像的也說不定；而冥冥之中，牠所做的每個抉擇再再都牽連、甚至影響著整個未來，牠的每一步都是通往那未來的關鍵，但這卻是牠所始料未及的....



                                  -未完待續-

----------

